# In Between Trials



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 20, 2013)

Stuck in limbo waiting on a new trial or for one you're currently keeping track of to pick up again? Know of an upcoming trial that might interest others? Please post here and let us know.​


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm still waiting for Andrea Sneiderman:  jury selection on 7/29.

Open to any others that are upcoming or in progress...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I'm still waiting for Andrea Sneiderman:  jury selection on 7/29.
> 
> Open to any others that are upcoming or in progress...



I've been hearing more about the Sneiderman case lately. It seems she may have had an ulterior motive for wanting her husband out of the picture. I haven't kept up with it, so I'd be interested in seeing what the evidence is.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh she had plenty of motivation.  Not only was there a $2M life insurance policy on him and another cool million in the bank, but it's looking like she had a 2nd lover, Joseph Dell, that she wanted to make a new life with.  She used Hemy Neuman, since she knew he was infatuated with her and a whole lotta crazy, to kill her husband Rusty.  Then she helped convict Neuman thinking she would walk away into the sunset with Dell.

Twists and turns.  Everything hinges on whether the prosecution can prove she and Dell were together before the murder.  That's what I think anyway.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 20, 2013)

I heard about Dell a few days ago and it sent red lights flashing in my head. 

http://www.11alive.com/assetpool/documents/121119054519_DellDocuments.pdf


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks, Aye.  Hadn't read those court docs before.  Yes, her relationship with Dell may give the prosecution what they need to put her away. 

I know they're trying to squeeze him and putting a lot of pressure on him so we'll see what he says.  I thought I heard about them offering him immunity to testify against her.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Thanks, Aye.  Hadn't read those court docs before.  Yes, her relationship with Dell may give the prosecution what they need to put her away.
> 
> I know they're trying to squeeze him and putting a lot of pressure on him so we'll see what he says.  I thought I heard about them offering him immunity to testify against her.



If they're offering him immunity to testify, then the state has something solid linking them both. I wonder if he (Dell) knew what she was up to (getting Neuman to take care of her 'problem').


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Aye.  Hadn't read those court docs before.  Yes, her relationship with Dell may give the prosecution what they need to put her away.
> ...



So far the defense has maintained, as has Dell, that they didn't begin the affair until after the murder.  But there's evidence it began before.  If they had solid evidence that he knew beforehand about the murder, then they would probably have charged him.  But I think they're holding conspiracy after the fact charges over his head.  Interesting.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



RE:These people who cheat on the spouse or even murder the spouse and then marry the one they cheated with.  Were I the new spouse, I would constantly be looking over my shoulder knowing sooner or later it might happen to me as well.

I hope they get the goods on this evil woman and lock her up for the rest of her life.  I watched Hemi's trial and thought she was disgusting.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 20, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



What if she is innocent?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 21, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



That's why I wait for the evidence in the trial before I make my mind up. It's easy to jump to conclusions based on what the media wants people to hear; they only report on what they believe will get them ratings. If it's something that they can edit and make the defendant sound like an evil, vindictive person, all the better for them, even though the truth could be far different.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes, she could be innocent.  I agree.  Circumstances don't look good but we're not close to knowing the facts.  

Could be that the prosecution really wants to stick it to her because she's such a jerk.  But she could definitely be an innocent jerk.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 21, 2013)

So are we invading here to get the core group back together?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes, I hope so!

Where is everyone?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 21, 2013)

I was over at the Z thread and, frankly, I'm worn out rehashing every angle of this fiasco.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 21, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Did you watch Hemi's trial?  If she is found not guilty I will eat my hat.

My opinion is she wielded a lot of power over Hemi and coerced him into murdering her H. Wasn't Hemi also found to have mental problems?  I stand by my statements.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I was over at the Z thread and, frankly, I'm worn out rehashing every angle of this fiasco.



Exactly! There, you can't remember who has heard your argument before and it's just too massive to cope with.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 21, 2013)

We hate rehashing and used to even apologize for going over something we had before and if someone started a rehash we'd jump on them to go back to where the original hash was lol.

I'm all hashed out on the trial that ended last WEEK. Bleh.

Current events and fresh opinions anyone???


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 21, 2013)

My gripe is that no one would be rehashing if the black community would stop rehashing and the media would stop covering the black community rehashing!  

Someone else said that the administration is using this verdict to draw attention away from their own scandals and that's what I believe.  No one who knows the facts would choose to make this an issue without an ulterior motive.  Something else is going on here and it has nothing to do with TM or GZ.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 21, 2013)

I found the smarty thread!   Was in the rehash thread for awhile and my head hurts from the brick walls.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 21, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]

Here


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

i am here 

open discussion thread 

thanks


----------



## testarosa (Jul 21, 2013)

Chat it up.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 21, 2013)

All I have to say is.....Mmmmkay.....we got it!

Any luck trying to merge the threads?  What's the benefit of doing that?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 21, 2013)

How does everyone feel about things calming down now that the rallies failed yesterday?  Is 'bama looking the fool and has DOJ called off the "investigation" yet?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> How does everyone feel about things calming down now that the rallies failed yesterday?  Is 'bama looking the fool and has DOJ called off the "investigation" yet?



No idea on either. It's all crybabies trying to pacify tittybabies.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> How does everyone feel about things calming down now that the rallies failed yesterday?  Is 'bama looking the fool and has DOJ called off the "investigation" yet?



I never watch the news nut I'm betting the lip service will start to die down soon. I'm glad nothing bad happened at the rallies. Maybe some of the saner people will feel some closure.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> My gripe is that no one would be rehashing if the black community would stop rehashing and the media would stop covering the black community rehashing!
> 
> Someone else said that the administration is using this verdict to draw attention away from their own scandals and that's what I believe.  No one who knows the facts would choose to make this an issue without an ulterior motive.  Something else is going on here and it has nothing to do with TM or GZ.



true but if one keeps rehashing the zimmerman factor 

no one has to discuss the real problems in the black community


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, the black community does have real problems if they feel this is worth so very much effort and resources.  What a ridiculous call to action!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 21, 2013)

Black women are a hearty lot.  But they have given black men huge passes when it comes to obligations, family, work, and other responsiblities.  Try as they may to instill these values in their children, especially boys, but children learn by example.Unfortunately there are precious few nuclear families in tact, percentage-wise, among blacks more than any other group I can think of.  

I hate to say it but it's true.  That is something worth rallying about.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > How does everyone feel about things calming down now that the rallies failed yesterday?  Is 'bama looking the fool and has DOJ called off the "investigation" yet?
> ...



yeah if you were to watch the news 

you would have gotten a chance to see 

melissa harris perry wearing tampons as earrings 

--LOL


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



damn---It's just the price I pay I guess.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Well, the black community does have real problems if they feel this is worth so very much effort and resources.  What a ridiculous call to action!



It's all about priorities, and some people have theirs all screwed up.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Well, the black community does have real problems if they feel this is worth so very much effort and resources.  What a ridiculous call to action!



it doesnt help the situation when they go rip off walmart and such 

in protest 

it makes average people at home go 

honey maybe we  do need an ar-15 with several hi capacity magazines on hand 

in case the SHTF


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Black women are a hearty lot.  But they have given black men huge passes when it comes to obligations, family, work, and other responsiblities.  Try as they may to instill these values in their children, especially boys, but children learn by example.Unfortunately there are precious few nuclear families in tact, percentage-wise, among blacks more than any other group I can think of.
> 
> I hate to say it but it's true.  That is something worth rallying about.



but that does not fit the agenda


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Black women are a hearty lot.  But they have given black men huge passes when it comes to obligations, family, work, and other responsiblities.  Try as they may to instill these values in their children, especially boys, but children learn by example.Unfortunately there are precious few nuclear families in tact, percentage-wise, among blacks more than any other group I can think of.
> ...



I keep hoping that one of these years the agenda will be for people to actually do something productive to better themselves and their communities.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



For most in certain communities, that won't work for them. They'd have to be responsible for their behavior and for that of their children, which is something they refuse to do. It'd be a burden and would cut into their 'do nothing, it's all about me, i'm entitled to the world' attitude.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



i was flipping through pictures of Detroit today 

it really reminds me of Pine Ridge 

another example of what happens when the government 

promises you everything


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> How does everyone feel about things calming down now that the rallies failed yesterday?  Is 'bama looking the fool and has DOJ called off the "investigation" yet?



After 'Justice for Trayvon' rallies, protesters defend Zimmerman - chicagotribune.com


8:48 p.m. CDT, July 21, 2013

HOUSTON  Dueling marches here Sunday in support of and in opposition to the verdict in the George Zimmerman case led to a massive police deployment, heated face-offs but no violence, police said.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > How does everyone feel about things calming down now that the rallies failed yesterday?  Is 'bama looking the fool and has DOJ called off the "investigation" yet?
> ...



Illinoisans   have a new found freedom 

they became the last state to have Legal CC 

a right they are not about to give up again 

now i will go back and read the story


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 21, 2013)

OT- Can we help  jon_berzerk find an avatar??
Nekkid posters can be skeeery!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 21, 2013)

It seems some members are so invested in hating Zimmerman that they are claiming evidence doesn't mean what the jury felt it means. I get people telling me that Zim assaulted Martin, blocked his path to his home, was on his back when shot.... all things hashed and rehashed. 
These people have no idea who Ben Kruidbos is, nor do they care about prosecutorial misconduct, one even feels more evidence should have been withheld. One even claims Zim broke his own nose.

So the question is, how do we discourage this type of argument here?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 21, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > millyvanilly said:
> ...



I'm not saying you are right or wrong, but I start with the presumption of innocence and work from there. It does look bad for her.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



i dont know much about the case 

i plan to watch it via the internets without narration 

and let the case unfold as it comes


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> OT- Can we help  jon_berzerk find an avatar??
> Nekkid posters can be skeeery!



i dont even have a clue as how to go about that 

--LOL


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 21, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> It seems some members are so invested in hating Zimmerman that they are claiming evidence doesn't mean what the jury felt it means. I get people telling me that Zim assaulted Martin, blocked his path to his home, was on his back when shot.... all things hashed and rehashed.
> These people have no idea who Ben Kruidbos is, nor do they care about prosecutorial misconduct, one even feels more evidence should have been withheld. One even claims Zim broke his own nose.
> 
> So the question is, how do we discourage this type of argument here?



Oh, I've heard some of those comments also, at work.  People who say these things have obviously not seen the trial.  I can't hold my tongue so, if they persist in their ignorance, then I speak up and tell them the truth.  Beginning with calling them out, nicely of course, on the fact that they did not watch the trial and I did.  They cannot argue with that since it is so obvious.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > OT- Can we help  jon_berzerk find an avatar??
> ...



I like this one for you.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



that is cool


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 21, 2013)

I could change the spelling and size it for you


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 21, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I could change the spelling and size it for you



Do it!  Then we'll teach him how to upload!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I could change the spelling and size it for you



okay


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 21, 2013)

Here ya go Jon:


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Here ya go Jon:



now what


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 21, 2013)

Belle???


OK Jon, right click on the image and select "copy image location"
Then go to "User CP" (link is at top left of every page.
On the left side of the page, scroll down until you see "edit avatar" Click there.
A new page will pop up. Click in the text area of "option 1" and back space to remove the text that is there by default and hit control and the letter "p" at the same time. The URL or address of the image should now be in the text area. Click "save changes, and you should be good to go.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Belle???
> 
> 
> OK Jon, right click on the image and select "copy image location"
> ...



thanks 

it was showing up on my profile 

but not on these pages 

i didnt realize the avatar location 

got it now 

--LOL

looks great


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2013)

Well done!

 Ya beez nekid no moe

Wait til you get the bill.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Belle???
> ...



Oh I see this was avi peer pressure and group effort.

Good avi!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Well done!
> 
> Ya beez nekid no moe
> 
> Wait til you get the bill.





Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



i dont know why anyone would say 

that msnbc is home to the kook fringe


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Well done!
> 
> Ya beez nekid no moe
> 
> Wait til you get the bill.





testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



so what is the word on a merge


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Well done!
> ...



I don't know which is funnier, the tampon earrings or her "deer in the headlights" expression.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 22, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



perhaps both 

and to think this kook is of the opinion that 

she is one of the folks who should be raising your children


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's some ballet to enjoy while we're between trials.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfOaO04AwO0#at=15]Zimmerman: Bernie coaches Rachel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 22, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Here's some ballet to enjoy while we're between trials.
> 
> Zimmerman: Bernie coaches Rachel - YouTube




we do not know for sure at this time 

if the bernster had a direct hand in the 

coaching of a star witness 

it is also noted there was a co star witness 

that disappeared along the way


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I'm thinking that at that point, someone told her in her ear piece what her earrings looked lake and she looked at a monitor.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some ballet to enjoy while we're between trials.
> ...



Who's name WILL come out, if there is a civil suit. THAT will cost Ben Crump a ton of money, and De le Rionda and Corey their law licenses.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



there are more then one name 


and this will come regardless of a civil suit or not 

deedee was not the only one on the phone with martin that night 

at this time one has to be careful about names times and places 

on a open message board 

one might be surprised at who fruit is as one of the persons 

involved with the selling and acquiring of pistols


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

I love it when Jon talks in code.  It's so sexy and intriguing.  Especially when he uses code words like "fruit".

stop



send


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Did the state figure out what the Internet is yet?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh lookie, he's getting 2 guns now.  Hell, I'll pitch in too.

Ohio PAC Raising Money To Buy George Zimmerman A New Gun

Brad Thor, Author, Offers to Buy Zimmerman Gun on Twitter (+Video)


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

this is no joke:

George Zimmerman Emerged From Hiding for Truck Crash Rescue - ABC News


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

[SNIP ACLU LETTER]
We are writing to clearly state the ACLU&#8217;s position on whether or not the Department of Justice (DOJ) should consider bringing federal civil rights or hate crimes charges as a result of the state court acquittal in the George Zimmerman case. Even though the Supreme Court permits a federal prosecution following a state prosecution, the ACLU believes the Double Jeopardy Clause of the Constitution protects someone from being prosecuted in another court for charges arising from the same transaction. A jury found Zimmerman not guilty, and that should be the end of the criminal case. 


ACLU Reverses Its Position on Retrying George Zimmerman - Hit & Run : Reason.com


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Zimmerman: "yeah, there's an overturned truck" 911 Operator: "Are you approaching the truck?" GZ: "Yeah" 911: "We don't need you to do that"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zimmerman: "yeah, there's an overturned truck" 911 Operator: "Are you approaching the truck?" GZ: "Yeah" 911: "We don't need you to do that"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> this is no joke:
> 
> George Zimmerman Emerged From Hiding for Truck Crash Rescue - ABC News



and here is an image of Fancy Grapes after she read that story...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2013)

How much prime time MSM play will THAT story get?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

So far I see it on FOX and ABC - I don't even see it on local.   It happened in Sanford last week.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

It's all over the Borg.

Beware - here's what the whackos response is:  Well this is a coincidence, they (Sanford PD, the dude in the truck, et al) conspired to do this it's all a media stunt.  

LMAO
-----

WHOOPS my local news texter thingy just ding donged - looks like the story is getting picked up.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Zimmerman:  wannabe cop and wannabe firefighter


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

George Zimmerman helps rescue family from overturned vehicle | www.wftv.com

SANFORD, Fla. &#8212; 


Channel 9 has learned George Zimmerman helped rescue a family from their overturned SUV in Seminole County last week.

A man, woman and their two children were in the SUV when it crashed about 5:45 p.m. Wednesday near Interstate 4 and SR-46 in Sanford.

When deputies arrived, they said Zimmerman and another man had already helped the victims out of the wreckage.

Authorities said Zimmerman was not a witness to the crash and left after making contact with the deputy. 

 None of the victims suffered serious injuries.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 22, 2013)

Angie, Bernie and A$$ will haul him up on hate crime charges, claiming he said "These fucking punk SUV's... they always roll away." and "What ASSHOLES designed these seatbeats?"


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

This is irony almost finer than DD quoting TM's "niggah" and "cracka"


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Is she the Team Tampon Leader?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 22, 2013)

President Slick has weighed in on the rescue, saying: "If I had a personal vehicle, it would look just like that SUV."


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 22, 2013)

CNN has just reported on the rescue story.

And...  


After hearing the story, Ben Crump threw his TV out the window, along with his dreams of fame and riches.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> President Slick has weighed in on the rescue, saying: "If I had a personal vehicle, it would look just like that SUV."



POTUS: If I had a wife, she would look like that SUV. Is she right behind me? Oh shit!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Former Director of DOJ Arm Sent to Monitor Zimmerman Protests Makes Shock Admission About Agency | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2013)

So.... I expected to see a couple thousand more posts on this thread by now.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] - have you heard this?  I don't know if it's true.  If so POP GOES THE WEASEL!  There it's going to all explode.  When it does, please don't stop speaking in code.

Zimmerman's Lawsuit Against Al Sharpton, NBC, and the Martin Family Attorneys - Wausau Legal Education | Examiner.com

In a twist not even the best fiction writers could have seen coming, the Trayvon Martin case, instigated by a couple of sheister attorneys looking to make money from a tragedy, will reportedly end with George Zimmerman recovering legal damages from Al Sharpton, NBC, and the Trayvon Martin family attorneys, Daryl Parks and Benjamin Crump.

The first claim is likely to be intentional infliction of emotional distress (IIED). To be successful, Zimmerman will have to show that conduct of Al Sharpton and NBC was so extreme and outrageous that it transcended all bounds of decency; that they acted with either the purpose to cause Zimmerman extreme emotional distress or acted with reckless disregard for Zimmerman's emotional well being, and that Al Sharpton and NBC caused him identifiable emotional damage. Here, Al Sharpton publically claimed that Trayvon Martin was murdered and that George Zimmerman should be arrested for the crime.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> So.... I expected to see a couple thousand more posts on this thread by now.



I think Belle the Crusader is currently out.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2013)

What does SHE have that's more important than US?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, Lizzy is a great grandmother It's a boy!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Doctored MSNBC Zimmerman audio: "What's this truck up too? It looks black."


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2013)

It look like it's on tires.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone else notice that 25 is not *PINK*?

Hasn't posted yet.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Anyone else notice that 25 is not *PINK*?
> 
> Hasn't posted yet.



Nope. Haven't looked.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Stamina gave an interview outside the courthouse on the rescue thing today.

Stand by for Stamina.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

WFTV Channel 9 Orlando, Daytona Beach, Melbourne, Central Florida | www.wftv.com

they interviewed him


----------



## R.D. (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zimmerman: "yeah, there's an overturned truck" 911 Operator: "Are you approaching the truck?" GZ: "Yeah" 911: "We don't need you to do that"



GZ: OK 

Operator:  What color is the truck?

GZ:  Oh no you di'int


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 22, 2013)

It said a spokesman FOR O'Mara, didn't it?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Anyone else notice that 25 is not *PINK*?
> 
> Hasn't posted yet.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> It said a spokesman FOR O'Mara, didn't it?



Weeeeeell.  I heard he was there.


We'll see. 

Us girls dont want no stinking spokesman.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > So.... I expected to see a couple thousand more posts on this thread by now.
> ...



I'm catching up!


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> this is no joke:
> 
> George Zimmerman Emerged From Hiding for Truck Crash Rescue - ABC News



Enemy of the State George Zimmerman emerges from hiding to, um, save someone from an overturned truck | The Daily Caller

This one is funny!


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 22, 2013)

I wonder what Nancy Grace does when there is no high profile trial going on?  It must just drive her NUTS not to be able to snarl and sneer at defendants and their lawyers on national television.  I'll bet she kills puppies to keep herself busy.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WFTV Channel 9 Orlando, Daytona Beach, Melbourne, Central Florida | www.wftv.com
> 
> they interviewed him



Link doesn't show it 

N/M found it.

http://www.wftv.com/videos/news/george-zimmerman-helps-rescue-family-from/v7FZY/


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > WFTV Channel 9 Orlando, Daytona Beach, Melbourne, Central Florida | www.wftv.com
> ...



Sorry. I only heard about it.  Thats the civil downtown courthouse not where the trial was at Criminal Justice Center.

Hmm wonder what he was doing there.

Edit for civil vs criminal.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] - have you heard this?  I don't know if it's true.  If so POP GOES THE WEASEL!  There it's going to all explode.  When it does, please don't stop speaking in code.
> 
> Zimmerman's Lawsuit Against Al Sharpton, NBC, and the Martin Family Attorneys - Wausau Legal Education | Examiner.com
> 
> ...



omara says it is all true 

but must be attached to the deep pockets of NBC 

you see in reality Sharpton is not only morally bankrupt 

but financially as well 

living off of shakedowns 

loans and the money that should have gone to taxes 

but failed to do so 

sad part you see  is how he ripped off the little people of nan 

(the employees) by failing to pay the taxes and ssi he collected in their names 

but kept the cashola 



Sharpton?s civil-rights group juggling tax woes - NYPOST.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




"I think someone going through what he's gone through and with the reaction to this verdict, to still maintain his principal of just being a guy who's going to help out people in need, I think that is awesome," said Zimmerman's former defense attorney Mark O'Mara.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Doctored MSNBC Zimmerman audio: "What's this truck up too? It looks black."



*Doctored MSNBC Zimmerman audio: "What's this truck up too? It looks black."*

--LOL

good one


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

The news is all about Z being a hero and the pic of the family is wearing Mickey ears at boycotted Disney.

Yes really.  You cant make that kind of thing up.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] - have you heard this?  I don't know if it's true.  If so POP GOES THE WEASEL!  There it's going to all explode.  When it does, please don't stop speaking in code.
> ...



These thieves and leeches need to go down.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

Twitter for idiots:
Twitter users hate on Zimmerman for pulling family from wreck | The Daily Caller


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The news is all about Z being a hero and the pic of the family is wearing Mickey ears at boycotted Disney.
> 
> Yes really.  You cant make that kind of thing up.



The family should team up with George and make a Florida orange juice commercial while wearing the ears.


Because that would be AWESOME.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 23, 2013)

Multiple choice question.

Which television Dumbass scores an interview with the parents of a dead kid then spends 1/2 of the show showing trial clips and talking about feeding McDonald's french fries to their kids?

Is it?...

A) PeeWee Herman
B) Spongebob Squarepants
C) Fancy Grapes
D) Barney the Purple Dinosaur


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

D) Barney the Purple Dinosaur


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

DAMN  I went to yootoob and typed Fancy Grapes.

What's her name again?

lol


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> DAMN  *I went to yootoob and typed Fancy Grapes.*
> 
> What's her name again?
> 
> lol


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

Fancy Grapes:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jr6lkZ3kU1A]Grapes Fancy Dress - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.D. (Jul 23, 2013)

A) PeeWee Herman ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 23, 2013)

Found this looking for the french fries story...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfdgmZ5ex4E]Jon Stewart BUSTS Nancy Grace and HLN on Jodi Arias Coverage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.D. (Jul 23, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Found this looking for the french fries story...
> 
> Jon Stewart BUSTS Nancy Grace and HLN on Jodi Arias Coverage - YouTube


BOMBSHELL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 23, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Found this looking for the french fries story...
> ...



--LOL

good stuff


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 23, 2013)

Speaking of Andrea Sneiderman, it may be ixnay on the rialtay.  

Heard the DA may be dropping the murder and conspiracy charges.  Seems they don't have the goods to get a conviction on those.  If that happens she'll be left facing perjury and making false statements charges.  B.O.R.I.N.G.  

Just when you're ready for a really good trial, this happens....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Speaking of Andrea Sneiderman, it may be ixnay on the rialtay.
> 
> Heard the DA may be dropping the murder and conspiracy charges.  Seems they don't have the goods to get a conviction on those.  If that happens she'll be left facing perjury and making false statements charges.  B.O.R.I.N.G.
> 
> Just when you're ready for a really good trial, this happens....



darn was hoping to watch that one going in blind


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Andrea Sneiderman, it may be ixnay on the rialtay.
> ...



I was looking forward to it, too.  

Nothing's decided on the charges yet.  I'll look into it some more in the morning and update.  

I'm guessing Joseph Dell ain't talkin'.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 23, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow! I never heard a word of this when it happened, and haven't heard a word since. Anyone else?

Horror of Christian/Newsom killings in focus: What happened on Chipman Street » Knoxville News Sentinel


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wow! I never heard a word of this when it happened, and haven't heard a word since. Anyone else?
> 
> Horror of Christian/Newsom killings in focus: What happened on Chipman Street » Knoxville News Sentinel



Unfortunately, I heard about it when it first happened. One of my friends was Chris' uncle. 

Those bastards should burn for what they did to those kids.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wow! I never heard a word of this when it happened, and haven't heard a word since. Anyone else?
> 
> Horror of Christian/Newsom killings in focus: What happened on Chipman Street » Knoxville News Sentinel



I remember that one.   There are truly evil ugly people on this earth


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Cady Way Trail Opening Statements

Live stream:

Opening statements to begin in Cady Way slaying trial | WESH


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

ORLANDO, Fla. &#8212; 


Opening statements began Wednesday in the trial of a man accused of shooting two Winter Park High School students and setting their bodies on fire.

 Hector Rodriguez, 32, is accused of killing 16-year-old Nicholas Presha and 18-year-old Jeremy Stewart along the Cady Way Trail last year. 

 Jury selection was finalized Tuesday. Twelve people were selected to determine Rodriguez's fate -- six jurors and four alternates. 

 Complicated issues and difficulty seating the jury arose as the state and defense questioned potential jurors.

 The questions were about their guns, arrests, whether someone victimized while breaking the law deserves justice and whether witnesses who are felons are credible. 

 Rodriguez claims he was not there when his friend Jesse Davis murdered Presha and Stewart. 

 Rodriguez said Davis had already dropped him off. 

 He admitted being at Davis' house when investigators said the two teenagers were stripped down, tied up, blindfolded and tortured.

 Rodriguez was the first to meet the teenagers. He brought Davis into the mix and talk about buying beer for them turned to buying guns from the teens -- guns they had stolen from cars.

 The state asked the potential jurors if they would give less credibility to a witness who was a felon. No one said they would.

 Davis, who pleaded guilty to the killings, is a career criminal, according to investigators. He is one of four witnesses listed by the defense.

 He says he shot both teenagers even though prosecutors said two different guns were used.

 Several potential jurors have had experience with guns. Two have concealed weapons permits.

 Two of the jurors said they were victims of gun crimes and two were arrested when they were younger.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

Good Morning!

Update on Andrea S trial:  

A hearing will be held this Friday to determine if the prosecution can call Melanie White during the trial.  She was Hemy Neuman's close friend and realtor who would testify that, prior to Rusty S's murder, Hemy told her he and Andrea were having an affair.  Defense objects to her testimony saying it is hearsay.

Still no decision whether the DA will offer Andrea a plea deal which would have her plead guilty to perjury and making false statements and the State would drop murder charges.  

This would be a coup for the defense and I'm sure they would jump on it.  But so far no plea offer.  If the prosecution doesn't have the evidence to prove murder and conspiracy then they should drop the charges, IMO.  This harkens back to Zimmerman where the DA should have never brought charges against him either.  I say, save your state some money and stop harassing people if you don't have the goods to convict.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Prosecutors said in April 2012, Rodriguez and Jesse Davis shot Winter Park High School students Nick Presha and Jeremy Stewart execution style along the Cady Way Trail and then set their bodies on fire.

Rodriguez is pleading not guilty.

Davis, who took a plea deal, is currently serving two life sentences and is expected to testify at Rodriguez's trial.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

It's kind of sad that we could just do trials out of Orlando and stay busy.  

LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It's kind of sad that we could just do trials out of Orlando and stay busy.
> 
> LOL



It goes back to what I said in the mangled thread about God designing everything in Florida to kill people.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It's kind of sad that we could just do trials out of Orlando and stay busy.
> 
> LOL



Yes, sad.  But FL has such open proceedings and always great TV coverage that it's easy to watch trials from there and get documents, etc.  

So this must not be 1st degree murder charges?  Noticed only 6 jurors + 4 alternates.  2nd degree then?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Opening statements will begin in the first-degree murder trial for Hector Rodriguez. He is one of the men accused of killing two Winter Park teenagers along the Cady Way Trail.

Uhhhhhhhh.

I'm stumped for a sec.  Playing catch up a bit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > It's kind of sad that we could just do trials out of Orlando and stay busy.
> ...



Well at least Orlando.  Gangbangers.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Gangbangers
Gators
Sharks
Snakes
Brown recluses


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

12 jurors 1st degree Santy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gangbangers
> Gators
> Sharks
> Snakes
> Brown recluses



Fire ants
Panthers
the Wm. Wrigley Jr. Company


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gangbangers
> Gators
> Sharks
> Snakes
> Brown recluses



Not fun to be bitten by one of these! And they don't stop at one bite; there's several bites in the same area. You won't feel it either, since they numb the area before they bite.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Gangbangers
> ...



Don't post bite photos, don't post bite photos, don't post bite photos!!!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Gangbangers
> ...



Fire ants won't kill ya.
Panthers are a myth. lol
True on Wm. Wrigley, put it on the list.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Oh I won't. LOL I have scars on my left arm from one.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Gangbangers
> ...



Oh...I thought she meant too tanned snow birds


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

I am SO glad you are okay!  Holy spider bite Batman.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Speaking of Florida - did you hear this.

Stoopid Hollyweirds can't ever make up their minds.  

Their agents probably did the math and said hey wait a minute!  That only leaves 12 states for your tour dumbshit.

To Boycott:
Madonna, Justin Timberlake, Rod Stewart join boycott against Florida: report - Washington Times

Or not to boycott:
Madonna, Jay Z and Timberlake Are NOT Joining Boycott Against Florida | Variety


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Ummm, yes they will.

Head of Atlanta blindness charity Jenny Pomeroy killed by fire ant sting | Mail Online


----------



## R.D. (Jul 24, 2013)

Judge reminds jurors they can't have any alcoholic beverages at lunch.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Packing the car again.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I never heard a word of this when it happened, and haven't heard a word since. Anyone else?
> ...



The case was profiled on one of the forensics shows on Discovery ID quite a while back. That was before the judge's drug problems and the retrial.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wow! I never heard a word of this when it happened, and haven't heard a word since. Anyone else?
> 
> Horror of Christian/Newsom killings in focus: What happened on Chipman Street » Knoxville News Sentinel



Yes.  Heard about this but not the trial part.

It went around and around at the beginning of the Z thing.

Horror of horrors the kind of world we live in.  Arm yourselves ;-)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I could have been really tasteless and said... oh Hell, I'll say it anyway.

I bet Ms Pomeroy never saw it coming.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Judge reminds jurors they can't have any alcoholic beverages at lunch.



no #tequila trial.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 12 jurors 1st degree Santy.



OH!  Sorry.  I thought that article you linked to said 6 + 4.  My mistake


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



My daughter in law is allergic to fire ants. They very nearly did kill her.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

@KBelichWFTV  is covering Cady Way if anyone is interested.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Speaking of Florida - did you hear this.
> 
> Stoopid Hollyweirds can't ever make up their minds.
> 
> ...



Jay Z, Justin Timberlake, Alicia Keys, & Rihanna Not Boycotting Florida | AllHipHop.com

"As of now the only acts on Ryans published list that have publicly announced that they will be boycotting the state of Florida are gospel group Mary Mary and soul singer Eddie Levert."

Who gives a rats ass (no pun intended there [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION] ) who boycotts FL? I've never heard of these 2 groups and wouldn't pay to see them anyway.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> @KBelichWFTV  is covering Cady Way if anyone is interested.



I was listening to it. Waiting on the recess to end.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



If the savagery of that crime, the "lWp" sentence didn't get the media attention and laws in TN changed it should have, it just underscores the agenda and bullshit of the Zimmerman event.  Sickening.

fucking animals


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I was surprised there wasn't a more harsh sentence on this one. I wonder why they didn't go for the death penalty.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Life WITH parole.

Unreal.

There's media and politics that need to be addressed right there.

Looks like TN has issues with DP.
Tennessee | Death Penalty Information Center


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

*"National Tequila Day is celebrated annually on the 24th of July" - Altrius Directory*

Are you ready?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> *"National Tequila Day is celebrated annually on the 24th of July" - Altrius Directory*
> 
> Are you ready?



First rounds on me


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

R.D. said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > *"National Tequila Day is celebrated annually on the 24th of July" - Altrius Directory*
> ...



WAIT!!  I'm working.  Can we switch it to every Friday?  That seems to be a good compromise.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Nothing says you can't celebrate it every Friday. 

A Strawberry Daiquiri sounds good right now!

This is how it's served at McGuire's (2 blocks from me at work), except in a taller glass.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Why is the judge trying to figure out the lighting?

I thought court admin handled all that.

Budget cuts again.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Why is the judge trying to figure out the lighting?
> 
> I thought court admin handled all that.
> 
> Budget cuts again.



Do-It-All Judge


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the judge trying to figure out the lighting?
> ...



Jack-of-all-Judge


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Florida - did you hear this.
> ...


No one else had heard of them up to this point either. That's the point of joining the boycott. Now, you HAVE heard of then, along with thousands of people who are looking for ways to screw over Zim and the state of Florida. They WILL sell tickets as a result of this.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the judge trying to figure out the lighting?
> ...



He's Judge the Printer now.

They'll have trial after the judge is finished with the secretarial duties.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Judge the Podium Mover


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Judge the Trip Over the Wire Mover


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

My livestream WFTV is showing the weather


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> My livestream WFTV is showing the weather



Opening statements begin in Cady Way slaying trial | WESH

try wesh


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

Got it on WESH


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

This is awful.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

shooting ok, stabbing ok.  finding people burned to death.  crosses over.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

Their microphones suck.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Casey and Z was big money media - this is cracker jack.

Edit for don't for don't forget The World According to Jodi


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

We're totally sound/video trial spoiled.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

Love how they were just whipping through the witnesses.  Is the defendant receiving translations in his headphones?  Or listening to gangsta' rap?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Love how they were just whipping through the witnesses.  Is the defendant receiving translations in his headphones?  Or listening to gangsta' rap?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Dang it I thought with the cracker jack media setup we'd get all the crime scene photos without having to use the Scroogler.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

Wasn't this woman one of the CSIs who worked on the Caylee Anthony case?  She looks familiar.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Wasn't this woman one of the CSIs who worked on the Caylee Anthony case?  She looks familiar.



I'm just thinking haven't I seen her testify before?   It had to be baby killer's case.

<mindmelding>


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

I have to do a conf call!  Doesn't one of the jurors need to go potty?  BREAK!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

It sounds like it's windy in the courtroom.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is awful.



is this the jesse davis case


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This is awful.
> ...



Yes - but Jesse pleaded guilty and serving 2 life sentences without parole. 

This is Hector Rodriguez, the second one that pleaded NG so is up for M1.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

The screeching shrews at HLN were in rare form last night. They are howling their heads off about the murder charges being dropped against Andrea Sneiderman. So now their next "show" trial is only about perjury & obstruction charges.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The screeching shrews at HLN were in rare form last night. They are howling their heads off about the murder charges being dropped against Andrea Sneiderman. So now their next "show" trial is only about perjury & obstruction charges.



the charges are dropped 

why is that 

i have purposely not watched any news on this case


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

this is still on track for Aug 5th unless they do a deal.  The deal would have to be LWOP.
Ariel Castro still on track for Aug. 5 trial on charges he held three women captive for more than a decade (video) | cleveland.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



is there a non narrated  live link to the trial


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > The screeching shrews at HLN were in rare form last night. They are howling their heads off about the murder charges being dropped against Andrea Sneiderman. So now their next "show" trial is only about perjury & obstruction charges.
> ...



It seems they don't have enough evidence to proceed and Hemy Neuman's lawyers said he is going to invoke the Fifth Amendment if they call him to the stand.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



imagine that a state doing the right thing pursuing a case on the evidence 

not on emotion 

isnt hemy declared NUTZ 

i sort of remember that case


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



He was found guilty but mentally ill and will get treatment as he serves his term of life without possibility of parole.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



It's local cracker jack.

I only see these two:
Opening statements begin in Cady Way slaying trial | WESH 

Watch Live: Eyewitness News & Severe Weather Center 9 Live | www.wftv.com 

here's some cut and dry on the case:

Cady Way Trail murders trial LIVE STREAM - AR15.COM


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



*Rodriguez wore headphones, listening to the interpreter,*

whats up with this

is he an illegal or something


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



We thought he was listening to gangsta cRap


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Nope, it was definitely his interpreter...


Dr Shiping Bao.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I can't find if he is or not.  He's 31, but it's Orlando - that happens a lot.

Note to self:  Never trust a guy with a RIP and tear drops tat under his eye.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

UGH...this video in the Roderiguez trial is like watching paint dry.................


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

Is there a point to all this video of people walking in and out of a gas station??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

LOL @ the spider walking around at the top of the boring video.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Ah hell!  I started this thing and I have the music cranked up and writing a marketing campaign.

I blew it.

Thanks for the paint drying updates though.  lol


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Juror---- somebody --------  from Z is going on ABC with her face showing.  My news dealybobby ding donged.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

SlowShit is in the messed thread - didn't even miss a beat.

Wow - all that effort wasted.

It was fun though.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Juror---- somebody --------  from Z is going on ABC with her face showing.  My news dealybobby ding donged.



It seems she was the holdout that B-37 spoke of.








> But her feelings about Zimmerman's actions are clear.
> 
> "George Zimmerman got away with murder, but you can't get away from God. And at the end of the day, he's going to have a lot of questions and answers he has to deal with," Maddy said. "[But] the law couldn't prove it."
> 
> ...



George Zimmerman Juror Says He 'Got Away With Murder' - ABC News


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

Geez, this trial is ridiculous. 

Stamina would have been telling the jury what they are supposed to be getting from this series of boring videos.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Juror---- somebody --------  from Z is going on ABC with her face showing.  My news dealybobby ding donged.
> ...



I applaud her for following the law and instruction.

That's what jurors are supposed to do.

So I was right about women being logical and reasonable and coming to the correct decision. 

heh heh heh


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

I just love the video of a bunch of lights and the sounds of a choo-choo train.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

well now my interest is all perked, I have to tune in for the choo-choo.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

If I was a juror on something this volatile, there isn't a chance in hell I'd have anything to do with the media or who I was... EVER.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> well now my interest is all perked, I have to tune in for the choo-choo.



Too late. They finally finished 1 hour of boring video.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > well now my interest is all perked, I have to tune in for the choo-choo.
> ...



I'm always missing the good stuff!

Ahhh.  They've got to pin him there with RIP Gangsta Tat

He had Jeremy Stewart's blood on his shirt but says it was because he gave Gangsta Tat a Xanax for pain cause he got kicked in the face by one of the victims.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

I think RIP Tat is going to testify against him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

The judge in this trial is a hoot.

Every other judge I've ever seen says "The witness is excused." This clown says "Have a good day".


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey...he's a big fat liarface...those headphones aren't even on his ear!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

This is the cheesiest trial I've ever seen.

A boy-howdy clown for a judge, a tiny, cramped courtroom, and a video feed that keeps hanging up with poor sound quality.

What's the budget for this trial. $1.85 ??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

But here's something cool. The Great Seal in this courtroom doubles as a gong.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> But here's something cool. The Great Seal in this courtroom doubles as a gong.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 25, 2013)

I can't get the trial 

Thank you guys for the fountain of useful information!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> But here's something cool. The Great Seal in this courtroom doubles as a gong.



And it's hung straight.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

*BREAKING NEWS!!!!!*

Everyone on HLN is horrified, *horrified!!!*, that Sneiderman is going to cop a plea deal for probation on the perjury charges!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

*BREAKING NEWS!!!!*

Jean Castrate-him and her guests on the Fancy Grapes show are outraged, *outraged!!!*!, that Ariel Castro might get a plea deal for life without parole instead of the death penalty.


Like Ohio would ever carry out a death sentence.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

Screechy Jeanie thinks the Cleveland community deserves, *deserves!!*!, a death penalty trial because he "held their neighborhood hostage" for ten years.


Hey Jeanie, do they deserve the millions of dollars the trial and all the appeals will cost???


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Screechy Jeanie thinks the Cleveland community deserves, *deserves!!*!, a death penalty trial because he "held their neighborhood hostage" for ten years.
> 
> 
> Hey Jeanie, do they deserve the millions of dollars the trial and all the appeals will cost???



If the 3 women that he kidnapped are ok with the proposed deal, and I assume they are, then others should respect their decision. I'm sure they just want all of it behind them and to get on with their lives. We have no idea what all they went through for 10+ years, and they may not want to relive any of it in a trial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Screechy Jeanie thinks the Cleveland community deserves, *deserves!!*!, a death penalty trial because he "held their neighborhood hostage" for ten years.
> ...



I don't think they want a trial either. And there's the fact that a jury might not give him death after it's over. He would just get the maximum sentence, 9000 years in prison, parole in 3600 years. Which still amounts to life without parole.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

When is RIP Tat going to testify and I want to know why having an RIP with tears isn't considered probable cause and evidence.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not getting good sound from the WESH feed. Anyone have a better one?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm not getting good sound from the WESH feed. Anyone have a better one?



Watch Live: Eyewitness News & Severe Weather Center 9 Live | www.wftv.com 

they're at break.

Just been doing the blood evidence at RIP and earphone's apartment trying to connect earphones and pin him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

This is a friendly reminder:

No alcoholic beverages on the break.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is a friendly reminder:
> 
> No alcoholic beverages on the break.



That takes the fun out of it for the jury.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

*BREAKING NEWS!!!!*

That tiny pop you may have heard this morning was Jeanie CasabaMelon's brain exploding because Castro took the plea deal. Life W/O parole + 1000 years.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Are you listening to Cady Way?

Sounds like a big old meth house to me.

Woman testifying to the boys being naked tied up on the floor and RIP and Earphones ummm... partying it up around them?

What the hell is the deal with this woman?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

She held the gun on them.

WTF


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

This woman is living proof that drugs will fuck you up.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

EGADS!

This woman was doing RIP Tat.

She didn't heed the never trust a guy with an RIP and tear drops tat under his eye warning.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

That is a pic of RIP's brain


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

Watching Sneiderman hearing now. Their production values are worse than the Cady Way courtroom. Can barely hear anyone through the static, and they are filming the lawyers from the back!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

*GOD DAMN IT!!!* They just get to the part where the State is dropping the murder charges, and the damn audio and video started breaking up.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 26, 2013)

Where is it streaming, Rat?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Where is it streaming, Rat?



Final pretrial hearing held for Sneiderman trial | www.wsbtv.com

Except the coverage just went completely to shit.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

Still waiting to hear if the judge will accept the State's motion to drop the murder charges.

I hope he does before the HLN Scream Team goes on air. Their reaction will be AWESOME!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Still waiting to hear if the judge will accept the State's motion to drop the murder charges.
> 
> I hope he does before the HLN Scream Team goes on air. Their reaction will be AWESOME!!!



*BREAKING NEWS!!!!*

The judge accepted the motion. Murder charges are dropped.

HLN screechy bitches are on in 10 minutes.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Police won't allow food to Capitol protesters, Dream Defenders say | Naked Politics


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Police won't allow food to Capitol protesters, Dream Defenders say | Naked Politics



bummer


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd suggest the state cut power to the building after hours and jam cell signals. these protesters wouldn't last 5 minutes without their "boo toot".


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Let them eat cake!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Sanctions
http://MichaelMortimer.com/SanctionsBernieKnewAboutGunPicOnPhone.jpg


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

USA TODAY

I need to hurry up and join this group so I can get on down to Melbourne in Sept.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sanctions
> http://MichaelMortimer.com/SanctionsBernieKnewAboutGunPicOnPhone.jpg



There's no telling how many lies will come from this fiasco.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

David Chico Law Group ? Blog


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

So is anyone planning to watch jury selection for the Sneiderman PERJURY trail tomorrow?? 


I'll bet Fancy Grapes doesn't watch it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

I have to work but I'm damn sure listening in for RIP tomorrow.  Can't wait to hear what 7 teardrops has to say about shit.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I have to work but I'm damn sure listening in for RIP tomorrow.  Can't wait to hear what 7 teardrops has to say about shit.



You think they'll have him up tomorrow?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sanctions
> ...



good hit

lots of em


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I have to work but I'm damn sure listening in for RIP tomorrow.  Can't wait to hear what 7 teardrops has to say about shit.
> ...



Maybe.  They've been moving pretty fast.  Earphones is supposed to take the stand too.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

The judge just offered the jury new notepads.

What a swell guy.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The judge just offered the jury new notepads.
> 
> What a swell guy.



you have a live link


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > The judge just offered the jury new notepads.
> ...



Testimony resumes in Cady Way Trail murder trial | WESH


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The judge just offered the jury new notepads.
> 
> What a swell guy.



He's a Jack of all Judges.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

Earphones is not wearing a nice suit. He must have really cheap friends.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

I swear this is CSI girl from baby killer trial.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Earphones is not wearing a nice suit. He must have really cheap friends.



No HOA money for this gangsta.

WHOOPS!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

The evidence locker is in the evidence locker room.

Good choice.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the judge is playing solitaire on his 'puter.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

The evidence table looks like a junk pile.

They need to get Evidence Cutie to straighten that out for them.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks like some of the spectators are about to fall asleep.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the prosc is going to rest today.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

Quite a bit of wear on those tires. They should get a new set.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

RIP is testifying for defense.

Wut.

He rolled on earphones now testifying for def.

Unreliable gangstas.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RIP is testifying for defense.
> 
> Wut.
> 
> ...



Der beez no honuh mung thugs, n shit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

This witness has the biggest forehead I've ever seen on a woman.

Just sayin'


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> This witness has the biggest forehead I've ever seen on a woman.
> 
> Just sayin'



Looks like her hairline is up really high. Maybe receding?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

Potty break!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 29, 2013)

I will say this judge seems to be more polite than others I've seen in a trial. He comes across to me as being more 'human' and approachable that way.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I will say this judge seems to be more polite than others I've seen in a trial. He comes across to me as being more 'human' and approachable that way.



Judge Bitch gives judges a bad name.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 29, 2013)

This girl's hair is bleached to hell and back; it looks like straw!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

All deez dum bitches be hangin wit da thugs n shit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Looky lou the google search tag.  LOL

Fancy Grapes goes down in google puppy flames.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

I think this girl will be this case's DeeDee. She doesn't seem to be testifying the way the state wants her to.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I think this girl will be this case's DeeDee. She doesn't seem to be testifying the way the state wants her to.



RIP's f buddy girl was so methed out she couldn't figure out what they were asking her.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

This is friggin ridiculous. I can't hear a word the lawyer is saying.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Whatever he's saying to her it's giving straw blondey the sadz face bad.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

DeeDee got a scholarship out of her testimony.

This girl might get an endorsement deal from Clorox.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

This witness is VERY pleased to be getting her 15 minutes of fame.

What a ham.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> This witness is VERY pleased to be getting her 15 minutes of fame.
> 
> What a ham.



She's a chipper CSI girl.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > This witness is VERY pleased to be getting her 15 minutes of fame.
> ...



She keeps looking at the jury with an expression like "I shall teach you".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

The gloves fit!!!

I guess they must acquit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Chipper CSI 101

Class is IN.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] wherever you are.

Did you get the other link in the sanctions section of the inside place?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

I just love codey code talk.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Ew.

Cig butts collected on rear floorboards.

Just put that shit out anywhere wouldya?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

"Can we approach"

Judge "hell I'm playing solitaire here.  Fine, come on up"


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 29, 2013)

This one likes playing with her hair.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 29, 2013)

Doesn't she know people can see her? LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Doesn't she know people can see her? LOL



It's Candid Camera!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

This judge is on top of the 'Jections!

King, Queen, SUSTAINED REPHRASE YOUR QUESTION JURY DISREGARD, Jack, OVERRULED, Ten, ANSWER YES OR NO TO THE QUESTION, Nine, Eight


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 29, 2013)

Whoever is up now, looks like he just got out of bed.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

The guy that just got down?  Neighbor of RIP.  Don't know who this guy is.

This is part of RIP's f buddy testimony from last week, she watched and didn't call 911 or anything.

Dum drug bitches.


The audio recordings include taped conversations with Angela Patterson, who is Davis' former girlfriend, and Davis' neighbor.

Patterson confirms in the recordings that she saw both teenagers, naked and bound, being held at gunpoint. She also says Davis has bipolar disorder and schizophrenia.

"The Hector that you just talked to on the telephone is the same Hector that you just, that you had seen snorting cocaine off the table?" asked an investigator on the audio recording.

"Yes, sir," said Patterson.

"With a gun on the table, waving the gun around with the naked boys in that room?" asked the investigator.

"Yes, sir," said Patterson.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

They cut off before the friendly no alcohol beverages at lunch reminder.

Does this mean we get #tequila for lunch today?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 29, 2013)

Recess till 1:25


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

Did the State just call Marco Fellatio!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Did the State just call Marco Fellatio!!



Oh, it's Palatio.


Never mind.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Did the State just call Marco Fellatio!!
> ...


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 29, 2013)

Can you hear the mics on in the courtroom, I think at the defense table?

Just now, someone at the table was saying "Oh God, oh God, they're going to compare" something?  They don't know the mic is still live.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Where were the prints from?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

He blew up a finger???


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm guessing it's for a fingerprint comparison.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 29, 2013)

Hate to say I cannot understand Fellatio very well.  

He's talking about a small island.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

The island in the prints looks like Oahu.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Hate to say I cannot understand Fellatio very well.
> 
> He's talking about a small island.



--------------------------

Really really really really dirty joke just almost left my fingers.

Reigning it in.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

One print
Two print
Red Print 
Blue print


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> One print
> Two print
> Red Print
> Blue print



RIP Print
Beer Print
Ear Print
Thug Print


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

they <whisper whisper> about the beer can.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 29, 2013)

Did you hear that???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

"I don't remember"

It's Shiping Bao's Mexican cousin.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

There's the court clickclick again.

Someone always has to have a pen OCD issue.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Her class involved extensive reading.

Reading is good.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

How can she see the evidence with all that hair in her eyes??


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> How can she see the evidence with all that hair in her eyes??



It's DNA.  You stick the thingy in the machine.  The machine does the magic DNA work then you bore everyone about what the magic DNA machine did for a couple hours.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

Humidity and rain is bad for DNA.


Where was she during the Zimmerman fiasco?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Humidity and rain is bad for DNA.
> 
> 
> Where was she during the Zimmerman fiasco?



Busy growing her bangs out.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Humidity and rain is bad for DNA.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

Geez, why doesn't he just get it over with and ask her for a date.

You know he wants to.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 29, 2013)

I thought it was pronounced BEWKEL swabs, not BUCKLE swabs.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 29, 2013)

buccal=buckle...my bade.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

Two swabs from 3 spent casings???

How much does a box of Q-tips cost there???


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Two swabs from 3 spent casings???
> 
> How much does a box of Q-tips cost there???



Inflation and budget cuts.

Do you have a cotton tree that needs trimming next time your 'scapers come?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Two swabs from 3 spent casings???
> ...



We don't grow cotton here.

We don't want anyone from East St Louis wandering over to reminisce about the "good old days".


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Quadrillion - that's the number with 15 zeroes after it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

They were drinking Miller High Life. 


Dey be cheep azz gangstas.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> They were drinking Miller High Life.
> 
> 
> Dey be cheep azz gangstas.



Dey be spendin' dayz money onna da smack


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

One, two, buckle a swab,
Three, four, buckle some more.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Mixed DNA on the Miller.

Gangstas be sharing the cheap azz beer.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Mixed DNA on the Miller.
> 
> Gangstas be sharing the cheap azz beer.



"Yo slick, doan beez bogartin dat brew. I done put in muh quata fo dat can."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Where was Angela Patterson, RIP's drug f buddy's, stain at?

I was on the phone and only got "Patterson" "stain".

LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

@ the deputy falling asleep by the door.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

DNA Girl would like to use the facilities too thanks.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

4 cops to take cheap azz gangsta boi to the can??

Reduce that to 2 cops, and buy more cotton swabs.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

I shall hold my comments about the girl that just used the laptop.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I shall hold my comments about the girl that just used the laptop.



Go right ahead.

We occupied the old thread with Stamina and inflicted Stamina at every opportunity.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I shall hold my comments about the girl that just used the laptop.
> ...



Well then, didn't she realize where the camera was placed before she bent over and stuck her big ass in front of it????


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

Why doesn't the audio guy just cut the mikes instead of playing this annoying static sound??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

Could somebody PLEASE get this girl a couple of bobby pins? She's going to sprain her neck flipping that hair out of her eyes.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Could somebody PLEASE get this girl a couple of bobby pins? She's going to sprain her neck flipping that hair out of her eyes.



The bobby pins are on the QTip aisle.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

ONE swab for the Glock 40, the magazine AND the rounds??????


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Gangstas be mixing DNA a lot.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ONE swab for the Glock 40, the magazine AND the rounds??????



"Mixture"....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gangstas be mixing DNA a lot.



Ewww!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Glock 40 = Gangsta gun.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > ONE swab for the Glock 40, the magazine AND the rounds??????
> ...



"Cheapskates"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

"State requests DNA girl's phone number and facebook page"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

"James Patrick Danforth"

I haz three names, an shit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "State requests DNA girl's phone number and facebook page"





match.court.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

Mr Danforth was up on the trail with Mr Spain late at night, and alcohol was involved?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Mr Danforth was up on the trail with Mr Spain late at night, and alcohol was involved?



I promise this is a poor representation of Florida citizens.

LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat!
> 
> Hole E. Dickhead.   You have the hater that's the hater to many a nice posters.
> 
> Want me to go kick his ass?



???? 

Write PM

Stop

Message

Send


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

What happened to the coverage?

I don't want to look at a damn highway!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

State: Here's a big pile of paper, tell us about it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Can't HEAR!  Speak the hell up!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> What happened to the coverage?
> 
> I don't want to look at a damn highway!!!



Look closely!  You may see Zimmerman saving another poor family on the off ramp.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Can't HEAR!  Speak the hell up!



They must have used the microphone money to buy more Red Evidence Tape.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

"Can you tell how long the bodies were burning?"

"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

"Heat actually cooks the muscles"

No Shit, Sherlock.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh no.

Have to talk about human cookage and barbequing now.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm convinced - the only worthwhile ME in the country is Dr. Hottie.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

"Heat causes fracturing of the bones"


Again, No Shit, Sherlock.


Does this goof think he's teaching fifth graders??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

Wait.., what??? The victim was wearing his boxers on his head???


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Dr. Hottie fresh into the 6 month butcher trial from hell.






Dr. Hottie after some wild weekends as the trial takes its toll.






Dr. Hottie had an answer for EVERYTHING.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Wait.., what??? The victim was wearing his boxers on his head???





Gangsta style.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

The "skawhl" and the "skawhlp"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

He said soot, but didn't spell it.


Bad ME, bad, bad, ME.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> He said soot, but didn't spell it.
> 
> 
> Bad ME, bad, bad, ME.



I mouthed the spelling for him when he said it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

OK fess up. How many of you just felt the bone behind your ear??


I did.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 29, 2013)

I did!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

I did!

heh heh heh


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

What the hell did they just cut away to??


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> What the hell did they just cut away to??



That's what I was wondering.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

Now it's the highway to nowhere again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

It looks like it's about to rain there.

Better hurry back home with your Skittles, kids.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

Did they finish or the crackerjack feed just went away.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Did they finish or the crackerjack feed just went away.



The feed cut to some other trial for about 30 seconds, then started showing the foggy highway to nowhere.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

And now it's raining.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHKjmAR0_Zk]Incy Wincy Spider (itsy bitsy spider) Nursery Rhyme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

I think it's done for the day.

Here's another cracker jack stream for tomorrow.

Cady Way Trail murder trial continues | News - Home


----------



## testarosa (Jul 29, 2013)

I think Earphones is nailed and should have taken the 30 plea, cause he's facing a max of 6 lifer's on this trial. 

I have a question - these witnesses who saw him with the boy naked - okay.  But the ones that say he said he and RIP shot and burned them - do they speak Spanish, does Earphones know sign language or is Earphones a big fat liar on top of being a killing gangsta.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I think Earphones is nailed and should have taken the 30 plea, cause he's facing a max of 6 lifer's on this trial.
> 
> I have a question - these witnesses who saw him with the boy naked - okay.  But the ones that say he said he and RIP shot and burned them - do they speak Spanish, does Earphones know sign language or is Earphones a big fat liar on top of being a killing gangsta.



I think Earphones is in the same Hooptie as DeeDee/Rachel/Eugene. He can speak ghettotrash fluently, but proper English escapes him.

But I wonder if he will get a scholarship offer when this is all over.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 29, 2013)

Earphones hasn't been wearing his earphones on his ears lately. Whatever he wants people to believe he can't understand in English isn't working. Big FAIL there.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Earphones hasn't been wearing his earphones on his ears lately. Whatever he wants people to believe he can't understand in English isn't working. Big FAIL there.



Yup!  I said that 2 days ago when I saw it.  Faker!


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 30, 2013)

Out of the loop, damn ballz!!

Synopsis with links pls, anyone!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Out of the loop, damn ballz!!
> 
> Synopsis with links pls, anyone!



A little background on it:

Follow up: Cady Way Trail murders - Orlando Crime | Examiner.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's the HLN screechy freaks new cause celebre...

Timeline: Here's what led to Joshua Young's trial | HLNtv.com


I actually agree with them on this one. Monster Dad first told cops that his kid helped him murder his step-kid, so they charged the kid with complicity. When it went to trial, Dad confessed that he did it alone to get back at his wife for getting an abortion. But the prosecutors didn't drop the charges and are taking it to trial.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Here's the HLN screechy freaks new cause celebre...
> 
> Timeline: Here's what led to Joshua Young's trial | HLNtv.com
> 
> ...



When is trial and what's that like to agree with the screechers - Arbor Day?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the HLN screechy freaks new cause celebre...
> ...



Jury selection started yesterday and opening arguments are expected to start this afternoon. I can't find any feed on line for it. 

It's weird agreeing with them, but at least Fancy Pants isn't covering it. She's still "on vacation" after the *NOT GUILTY* verdict.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



yeah she had a full breakdown in that one 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Did you try the local cracker jacks?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Watching the highway to nowhere waiting for trial to start, and I have a question.

Why the Hell is it so dark there at 9:00 in the morning??


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Watching the highway to nowhere waiting for trial to start, and I have a question.
> 
> Why the Hell is it so dark there at 9:00 in the morning??



I think someone needs to wipe off the camera lens but with budget cuts they can't afford a ladder tall enough.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Jury selection started yesterday and opening arguments are expected to start this afternoon. I can't find any feed on line for it.
> 
> It's weird agreeing with them, but at least Fancy Pants isn't covering it. She's still "on vacation" after the *NOT GUILTY* verdict.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Here's the HLN screechy freaks new cause celebre...
> 
> Timeline: Here's what led to Joshua Young's trial | HLNtv.com
> 
> ...



.....The 17-year-old's father has pleaded guilty.....

Is it just me or does pleaded just sound ghetto?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Watching the highway to nowhere waiting for trial to start, and I have a question.
> ...



What did they do with all those sticks I sent them? They could have built two ladders with that lumber.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the HLN screechy freaks new cause celebre...
> ...



Rachel would have said "pleadeded"


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



If you didn't send instructions and a map along with them, they're laying in a big stick pile while the gubbamint workers stand around it with shovels scratching their butts on what to do about the sticks.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, the sun finally came up. Maybe the roosters will wake up the jury, and the trial can get started.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



her and her words of wisdom from the left 

i loved it when they paraded her around 

all of them begging 

just say it one more time 

*that is retardeded -sir* 

piers morgan blushes with delight 


--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

this has a feed

Testimony continues in Cady Way Trail murder trial | News - Home

Someone is screwing up on the road to nowhere.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Glock 40 gansta gun and a Smith and Wesson.

2 guns.

Earphones is toast.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> this has a feed
> 
> Testimony continues in Cady Way Trail murder trial | News - Home
> 
> Someone is screwing up on the road to nowhere.



Kewl.

That feed was locking up on me earlier. But it works now.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> this has a feed
> 
> Testimony continues in Cady Way Trail murder trial | News - Home
> 
> Someone is screwing up on the road to nowhere.



this is low tec


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's one more and maybe Fox has one

WFTV Live Event 1 | www.wftv.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Glock 40 gansta gun and a Smith and Wesson.
> 
> 2 guns.
> 
> Earphones is toast.



Cheapazz thug was too cheapazz to buy a Kel Tec 9.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > this has a feed
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Really enjoying watching them using their SETUP-MENU.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Glock 40 gansta gun and a Smith and Wesson.
> ...



Wut youz beez spectin from mixed DNA Miller High Life.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

I need some of those earphones.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I need some of those earphones.



The state has a pair that's been used very little!!!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I need some of those earphones.



You should hurry, I hear the 80's want them back.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

M I C... K E Y...
Why?  Because we like you!

R A TEEEHEEE

Mickey Rat!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 30, 2013)

Shhhhh...they're whispering


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> M I C... K E Y...
> Why?  Because we like you!
> 
> R A TEEEHEEE
> ...



A friend of mine spend hours Photoshopping Mickey and The Cat in the Hat together to get it just right.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Shhhhh...they're whispering



<whisper whisper whisper>

WUT!

They're resting!

Bring on RIP!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Shhhhh...they're whispering



They don't want to wake the jury.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

and while we're watching this beautiful view of the hallway, complete with staticy audio, here's some Hoffie Fishy to enjoy.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> and while we're watching this beautiful view of the hallway, complete with staticy audio, here's some Hoffie Fishy to enjoy.



I thought that was Jethro


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh come on!

Let Earphones testify!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

One more witness and the state rests.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Career Gangsta

WFTV reporter Jeff Deal has learned that Rodriguez also goes by the name Hector Vasquez. He has been booked into the Orange County jail 19 times since 2006 on charges ranging from battery to theft to drugs. In 2010 he was spotted during a drug arrest at Sun Bay Apartments on Aloma Avenue, the same apartments where investigators said they found evidence linked to the slayings of Presha and Stewart.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

This judge is a nice and considerate man.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Except for that no alcohol reminder


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

Uh oh! Sounds like a witness made a big booboo, and in the courthouse, of all places!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Except for that no alcohol reminder



I can't get past that


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

This girl is a total flake.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Uh oh! Sounds like a witness made a big booboo, and in the courthouse, of all places!



I got called away from the computer. What happened??


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh! Sounds like a witness made a big booboo, and in the courthouse, of all places!
> ...



The next witness to be called was caught watching and listening to the trial on a sail foam while waiting to be called to the stand. When she was called in to be questioned about that, she admitted she had also done some previous research as well. I think she's going to be called up anyway.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> This girl is a total flake.



drugz make u dum


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Judge: Did you watch the video?
Dum Girl: Yes
Judge: <sigh, eyeroll>


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Isn't it a little late to be arguing a change of venue??


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Is he arguing Stand Your Ground Robbery defense?  LOL

Finders Keepers Losers shot and burned.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Someone tripped over the cracker jack cord.

FEED!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Damn cheapazz court camera broke down.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Ummm.

Unsuspecting people walking by Big Brother.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 30, 2013)

Pretty, pretty sidewalk


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Pretty, pretty sidewalk



The WESH feed is showing a couple of lakes. They look lik e some mighty fine fishing holes to me.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty, pretty sidewalk
> ...



Watch out for gators!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

I tweeted Gail about her stupid court camera.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



gators don't bother me. I wonder why?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe they got the cord for Rodriguez's earphones and camera cord mixed up.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, we figured that.

Nice try.

>>Judgement of acquittal denied on all counts


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Sins dey can't beez bahderin ta beez ficksin da camra, eyez gun go ta stoe an do sum shahpin.

Da Rat inna Dress beez wahntin sum chiken, n shit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Lunch til 1:15 I think


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Go get her some chikin!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Gail received my 37 STUPID COURT CAMERA tweets


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh boy! It's the lady that was listening to the trial earlier on a cell phone. This should be fun.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Earphones baby momma is on the stand - aka Dum Girl.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

He has money to buy beer, but doesn't work, and she doesn't know where he got the money to buy it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

What is with Rodriguez and gas stations? LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> He has money to buy beer, but doesn't work, and she doesn't know where he got the money to buy it.



Same place he got the money for the smack.

Stole it.

He a gangsta.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> What is with Rodriguez and gas stations? LOL



It's always about the gas cans and the gas stations.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

BBL - lunch time.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

No car CHECK
No insurance CHECK
No money CHECK
Beer CHECK
Coke CHECK
Guns CHECK


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

No cell phone CHECK
<threw it>


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Ahhhh the life of a crank whore gansta's bitch.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Dum Girl: "when I did my definition"
Prosecutor: "your deposition"


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]

I 
stop
put
stop
a bunch
stop
of new
stop
stuff
stop
in the 
stop
codey code
stop
inside 
stop
place

send


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

That dumb oaf's lawyers better have a "Come to Jesus" meeting with him, and let him know how screwed he will be if he doesn't testify.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

RIP has "voices in his head telling him not to testify and he wants to listen to what the voices in his head are telling him"

Judge says fine I'll make RIP's life hell in prison.



You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 30, 2013)

Sounds like Davis is refusing to testify.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 30, 2013)

Didn't they take the DP off the table if he would testify?  

But he's being called by the defense?  

Huh?  

I read he was going to say that Rodriguez didn't have anything to do with the murders.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

Did I miss anything good?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Left unsaid: You better tell your dumbass that I'll fuck with him unmercifully  if he doesn't testify.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

He originally was going to testify for the state under his plea deal.  The state didn't call him - probably because he changed his story and he's a convicted gangsta.   So then he was going to testify for the defense and say something like he plotted and murdered them himself without Earphones.

Now he's got voices in his head so he's in big big big doo-doo and Nice Judge isn't playing.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Left unsaid: You better tell your dumbass that I'll fuck with him unmercifully  if he doesn't testify.



I thought he DID say he was calling up the DOC and telling them to let the rapers have at him.

LOL

That was my interpretation.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Left unsaid: You better tell your dumbass that I'll fuck with him unmercifully  if he doesn't testify.
> ...



He just told lawyer dude to tell him he would lose privileges. The judge probably has a few more tricks up his sleeve that he didn't reveal.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



He was hinting pretty heavy about the living hell tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

RIP's Lawyer:  Get the GD voices out of your head or I can't save you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Here comes tha thug...


Here comes tha thug...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

RIP's looking a little worse for the prison wear.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Gangsta taking an oath of honesty



I'm having fun now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Thug refuses to testify again.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

What about the other 4 teardrops is what I want to know.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

I suspect this is not going to go well.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Now what is the point of this farce??


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Now what is the point of this farce??



Judge is going to let it go and then feed him to the wolves.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

"I hear voices." DUH!!!! He hears the judge.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

I like the prison raper punishment better.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

"Take this witness from my presence, and get him a few tubes of lube. He's gonna need them."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "Take this witness from my presence, and get him a few tubes of lube. He's gonna need them."



lube is a revoked privilege.

Take it thugsta


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh SHUT UP

Part of his plea was to testify.

No leg to stand on.

Thugs - can't trust 'em.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > "Take this witness from my presence, and get him a few tubes of lube. He's gonna need them."
> ...



Thug better keep a firm grip on his soap.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Defense attorney getting a little pissy.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



What soap? Isn't that a privilege he just lost?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

dilloduck said:


>



I'm sorry.

That is a revoked privilege.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Hole E. Hell

thugstas be dum.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Wait until thug finds out that the judge is going to have him confined to a tiny room under the "It's A Small World" ride @ Disney World, and be forced to listen to that song all day, every day.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Thugsta be thinkin dis is jus anotha felony.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

"Yo esse, what the heck is gringo dude in the dress talking about?"


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

Shhhhh! I hear voices over the static.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks like nice weather for driving on the highway to nowhere today.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

feed is back, but still silent


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

The defense rests?

Did they even get any witnesses to the stand??


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 30, 2013)

Thugariguez isn't talking. That's ok; the evidence and other witnesses talked for him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The defense rests?
> 
> Did they even get any witnesses to the stand??



No.

They're using the "just take him" defense strategy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Why couldn't they have built the courthouse next to the airport instead of the highway?

Looking at planes would be cooler then boring trucks and cars.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Why couldn't they have built the courthouse next to the airport instead of the highway?
> 
> Looking at planes would be cooler then boring trucks and cars.



The other feed has the pretty lake with the fish and gators.  You can imagine you're kicked back fending stop

FEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WFTV Live Event 1 | www.wftv.com


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

The highway to nowhere feed keeps going away.

That dang Gail.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

The attorney is telling him that his felonies can come in and does doesn't recommend that at all and we can freaking hear him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

Jimmy John's lunch for the jury tomorrow on the judge.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Jimmy John's lunch for the jury tomorrow on the judge.



Alcohol or no alcohol?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

If they're going to keep showing that stupid TV, could they at least put some Hitler rants videos on it??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy John's lunch for the jury tomorrow on the judge.
> ...



No alcohol for anyone except RIP thug. He'll need it to ease the new butthurt he'll be feeling.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]
> 
> I
> stop
> ...



send
send


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]
> ...



beep
beep


----------



## testarosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Butt hurt is feeling the butthurt about now on his first night of real butthurt.

Don't thugster the system, thug, you'll just get your thughurt.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Sharpton: Black Grievance Industry ?One of The Finest Traditions In This Great Country?? | Weasel Zippers


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sharpton: Black Grievance Industry ?One of The Finest Traditions In This Great Country?? | Weasel Zippers



Until some people take responsibility for themselves and stop their pity party, nothing for them will change.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Will you do huge red font on VERDICT for Earphones?

I have to do white tornado like a mad woman today.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm betting it will be the quickest verdict in verdict history and they'll be home by dinner.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm betting it will be the quickest verdict in verdict history and they'll be home by dinner.



Oh great--THEN what do we do ???


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm betting it will be the quickest verdict in verdict history and they'll be home by dinner.
> ...



Screw around in the other threads waiting on the next big thing.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Will you do huge red font on VERDICT for Earphones?
> 
> I have to do white tornado like a mad woman today.



When I hear it, I'll post it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

I bet thugboi doesn't want any instructions given to jury.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Jurors are still deciding on delicious Jimmy John's nom-noms for lunch!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

Court is in session: closing arguments.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice guy judge generated evidence log for the jurors.

He LEARNED from the Zimmerman trial.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Prosecution:  Earphones and RIP shot 2 kids execution style and lit them on fire.
Defense:  Take him away.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

In other news.....
Beth Karas joins WAT.

WAT Welcomes Beth Karas | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Still waiting for jury to finish lunch order.

C'mon folks, the menu isn't that big.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

I wish they would stop showing "Sleeping Thuggy" and find some cute girl in the audience to focus the camera on.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'll be proactive and see what I can drum up.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> In other news.....
> Beth Karas joins WAT.
> 
> WAT Welcomes Beth Karas | WildAboutTrial.com



He must have lined up an infusion.

Rinky dink to Beth.

Or else Beth is rinky dink now.

LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Go get er done.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I wish they would stop showing "Sleeping Thuggy" and find some cute girl in the audience to focus the camera on.



There was cute girl butt leaning over evidence pile table yesterday while you were watching the road to nowhere.

I wasn't quick enough on the feed ALERT!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

My secret spies have secured a copy of the defense closing arguments.

Here it is in it's entirety...

"Our one witness says our guy didn't do it. So there."


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they would stop showing "Sleeping Thuggy" and find some cute girl in the audience to focus the camera on.
> ...



I bet her butt was nowhere close to Evidence Cutie's fine rear end.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



It wasn't near the fine rear end of Evidence Cutie but it was as close as I could have gotten you on this trial.

I'm a good judge of these things


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Court camera caught a shot of the secret spy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, this answers my earlier post. There are no cuties in the audience. 






It looks like the waiting area at Old Country Buffet.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Is thug in prison yet?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Is thug in prison yet?



Prosecutor is running out the clock until delicious Jimmy John's non-nom time.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Is thug in prison yet?
> ...



Good strategy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



He wants them to think about what he said while they enjoy their J.J.B.L.T.'s & Italian Night Clubs


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Judge just issued the 14 minute warning.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

*Jimmy John's time!!!!!!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMWi7CLoZ2Q]Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom - Parry Gripp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Very staticy feed has returned.

Jurors are cleaning up after delicious Jimmy John's noms.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Very staticy feed has returned.
> 
> Jurors are cleaning up after delicious Jimmy John's noms.



After lunch drowsies snoozin' through thugs excuses.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

*BREAKING NEWS!!!*

OJ Simpson Granted Parole on Some Charges



> But the order doesn't mean Simpson will be leaving Lovelock Correctional Center anytime soon. Because he was convicted on multiple charges, Simpson still faces at least four more years in prison on sentences that were ordered to run consecutively.



OJ Simpson Granted Parole on Some Charges


I wonder if the HLN screechy bitches will howl about this tonight?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

I think the cop they're showing on the feed needs to ease up a little on the donuts.

Just sayin'


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I think the cop they're showing on the feed needs to ease up a little on the donuts.
> 
> Just sayin'



Somebody has to keep the donut makers in business. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=petqFm94osQ]Time to make the Donuts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> *BREAKING NEWS!!!*
> 
> OJ Simpson Granted Parole on Some Charges
> 
> ...



LOL  I didn't know he was at Lovelock.

4 more years is a long time during the Golden Years.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Defense argument.

"Hector didn't do it. Have a good day"


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Are they done?

LOLOLOLOLOL

"Thugster, turn around and let the nice deputy handcuff you.  Time to get settled in your new home"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Defense is trying a "Zimmerman defense"

"Don't take emotion into the jury room"



Nice try, fishface. Your thug is going down.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Defense is trying a "Zimmerman defense"
> 
> "Don't take emotion into the jury room"
> 
> ...



No emotion needed to decide this one in particular.

Two high schoolers killed by a convicted felon.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Defense is trying a "Zimmerman defense"
> ...




[


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Any second now, fishface will make the "My client isn't an *ASSHOLE!!!!!* That *FUCKING PUNK!!!* Jesse Davis is the *ASSHOLE!!!!*" comment.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Fishface just said "*FUCK*"


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Fishface just said "*FUCK*"



s.h.i.t.

I had to turn it on, now I'm doing 11 things at once.

This isn't the fuck trial - what'd he say that for and did Judge Nice eek?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Fishface should really not cross his arms. 

They don't fit and it just looks silly.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Fishface just said "*FUCK*"
> ...



He said Hector told his girlfriend to "Get the fuck back in your room".

Judge Nice didn't blink an eye.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Did he quote it in Spanish, using a Spanish accent, in English or using the Earphones?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Doesn't coke + Xanax = zero?

Just askin'


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

"Don't bring emotion into the jury room"


20 minutes later...


"Hector was trying to comfort them as best he could"


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "Don't bring emotion into the jury room"
> 
> 
> 20 minutes later...
> ...



I was off again!

Comforting the naked high school boys he shot and set on fire?


Nice thugsta


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Judge Nice is wiping the sleep out of his eyes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Super Spy Guy is no longer trying to conceal his face.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 31, 2013)

Phew!  Crazy day!

Poor defense atty is trying his best but there's no reasonable doubt here.  C'mon, dude...sit down.


----------



## animallover (Jul 31, 2013)

what trial are you all watching today?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Phew!  Crazy day!
> 
> Poor defense atty is trying his best but there's no reasonable doubt here.  C'mon, dude...sit down.



The judge gave him 2 hours, and he's gonna use every last minute of them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

animallover said:


> what trial are you all watching today?



Closing arguments in the Cady Way Trail killings.

WFTV Live Event 1 | www.wftv.com


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

animallover said:


> what trial are you all watching today?



Cady Way Trail 2nd thug that shot and set on fire couple high school boys.

Closing arguments.

Closing arguments begin in Cady Way Trail murder trial | WESH


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > what trial are you all watching today?
> ...



Jinx.

I need a jinx emoticon.


----------



## animallover (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > what trial are you all watching today?
> ...



Could be the reason why I have no idea what ya'll are talking about. lmao

watching the opening for the josh young trial.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

The side that doesn't have the goods always does the "emotions" argument.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

animallover said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Link!!


----------



## animallover (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I am watching hln. Got the dvr going so I can review it later and not miss a thing. lol


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Oopsie

It's "evidence" and the "facts" time Fishface.

"RIP can't figure out what door to get out"


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Hang on Rat - I just saw a local cracker jack link.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Why does Super Spy Guy only hide his face when the State is talking??


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

hole e cracker jack bad feed here:
Watch Joshua Young Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## animallover (Jul 31, 2013)

Did ya'll hear that Beth Karas joined the Wild About Trial team?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Josh Young murder trial | WLKY

local cracker jack stream


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

animallover said:


> Did ya'll hear that Beth Karas joined the Wild About Trial team?



Yes.  I think he got an infusion.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> hole e cracker jack bad feed here:
> Watch Joshua Young Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't know if both are bad but the WAT stream was horrid.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I don't know if both are bad but the WAT stream was horrid.



Their cameras got damaged during the trip from Sanford.


----------



## animallover (Jul 31, 2013)

I was looking forward to the Sneiderman trial but now I don't think they will make such a big todo over it since they dropped the murder charge. Or it seems like hln lost some interest.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

What the hell does the moon have to do with this trial?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Closing arguments finally finished.

5 to 10 minute potty break before instructions.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

AHA!!

Super Secret Spy Guy is the interpreter.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Jury coming back from pee-pee break to receive instructions.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

*Sidebar!!!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Judge Nice is also known as "The Purple Pen Judge".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

The Purple Pen Judge better speed this up, or he'll be buying the Italian dinner before deliberations start.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Blah, blah, blah,... acts,... blah, blah, blah,... second degree,... blah, blah, blah... firearm...



Get on with it, Judge!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

I bet the jury comes back with guilty verdicts on all counts in less time then it takes the judge to read the instructions.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

This is a loooooong list for the judge to read. I think they left out convicting him of peeing in a toilet.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

The reading of instructions has now officially taken longer than the entire defense case.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

The reading of instructions has now officially taken longer than the last Star Trek movie.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

Judge gonna order dindin for the jury. 

I say they come back tomorrow with a verdict.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

WTF? The jurors took all those notes, and they don't get to take them home as souvenirs??


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

Yep, and those 3 don't get free dinner for sitting there all day either.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh, oh. Trouble.

Earphones says there were witnesses he wanted called that weren't called.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Oh, oh. Trouble.
> 
> Earphones says there were witnesses he wanted called that weren't called.



Too late. The fly on the wall that witnessed all the hoodlum bonding won't count.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, oh. Trouble.
> ...



He was saying something about a cousin, but didn't name him to the judge.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Earphones looks unhappy that his last minute attempt for a mis-trial got shot down.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

He should have spoke sooner than after the jury was sent to deliberate. lol Did he just wake up and realize he was in a courtroom?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 31, 2013)

This verdict is a "guilty" shoo-in and all counts, I bet.

As much disgust I feel at the circumstances, I think I'm moving to the Joshua Young trial tomorrow.  That one could be a mystery deciding whether or not this kid really did kill his stepbrother, or if is it was all the stepfather's doing.  I'm going to a coupla articles on it tonight.  

Court is over for today but HLN has it.  They're so behind with all the commercials tho.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> This verdict is a "guilty" shoo-in and all counts, I bet.
> 
> As much disgust I feel at the circumstances, I think I'm moving to the Joshua Young trial tomorrow.  That one could be a mystery deciding whether or not this kid really did kill his stepbrother, or if is it was all the stepfather's doing.  I'm going to a coupla articles on it tonight.
> 
> Court is over for today but HLN has it.  They're so behind with all the commercials tho.



I'll listen in on that one tomorrow while at work. I've read/seen/heard bits and pieces of it. Some are saying this kid was set-up by his father, others saying he is just as evil as his dad is and that his dad admitted to killing the step-son himself thinking Joshua wouldn't go to trial over it.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 31, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > This verdict is a "guilty" shoo-in and all counts, I bet.
> ...



Yes, he's charged with complicity to murder and something else.  From what little I read, it's clear there's tons of drugs and prison time involved with all the people in this one.  

Josh Young's mother died of a drug OD; his uncle did time for manslaughter and then was caught manufacturing meth; his father had just gotten out of prison and regained custody of the kid in March 2011.

Real nice family atmosphere he had going right there.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Are y'all going to hit the Josh trial tomorrow?

Can you leave a summary behind Thurs and Friday?   I'm going to be really hit and miss for a couple days and need a catch up.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 31, 2013)

I am.

I'll post a link for ya!

Jury should be back tomorrow in the Rodriguez trial, donchathink?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Cuzin felony thugsta who shall not be named.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I am.
> 
> I'll post a link for ya!
> 
> Jury should be back tomorrow in the Rodriguez trial, donchathink?



Yeah I think it will be fastest verdict in history.

Leave a big red font sign on the door for me!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I am.
> ...



Sho will.  Like this:


GUILTY!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 31, 2013)

Shit!  This Josh Young faces 20-50 yrs to LIFE if convicted on these complicity to murder charges!  

Wowzers!  They don't mess in Kentucky!


----------



## animallover (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys. I think he would have done anything for his father at that time wanting some kind of acceptance but that's just my opinion so far. Its a little to early for me to say he did it or his father did it. But I kinda think the dad did do it and thought that his son wouldn't do much time for it. Its really sad. Did you see where he had said "It was only one murder, not like a bunch of them." That mad me sick at my stomach.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 31, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hey guys. I think he would have done anything for his father at that time wanting some kind of acceptance but that's just my opinion so far. Its a little to early for me to say he did it or his father did it. But I kinda think the dad did do it and thought that his son wouldn't do much time for it. Its really sad. Did you see where he had said "It was only one murder, not like a bunch of them." That mad me sick at my stomach.



Wow.  No.  Didn't hear that.  Was that coming from the dad or Josh Young?  

What I don't get is...at the time of the murder, weren't Zwicker and Young friendly?  Granted they didn't know each other well.  But, Zwicker was 14 and Young was 15, right?  

Ohhh.  Now we have Wendy on HLN (who I normally agree with) saying this boy is totally guilty because there were 2 weapons used.  ugh.


----------



## animallover (Jul 31, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys. I think he would have done anything for his father at that time wanting some kind of acceptance but that's just my opinion so far. Its a little to early for me to say he did it or his father did it. But I kinda think the dad did do it and thought that his son wouldn't do much time for it. Its really sad. Did you see where he had said "It was only one murder, not like a bunch of them." That mad me sick at my stomach.
> ...



It was Youngs dad that said that. 

Oh my jane wrote a book about Jodi. LOL


----------



## animallover (Jul 31, 2013)

Going to make dinner. Be back later.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...





That's how I like it!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS!!!

Courtroom feed is back on. Recess or verdict???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

*It's a verdict!!!!!!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Count 1 - GUILTY


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Count 1 - special circumstances - GUILTY


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Count 2 - GUILTY


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Count 2 - special circumstances - GUILTY


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Count 3 - GUILTY


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Count 3 - special findings - GUILTY


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Count 4 - GUILTY


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Count 4 - special findings - GUILTY


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Count 5 - GUILTY


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Thugsta takes a hit for Team Thugsta!!!

Sorry you had to come get me from the straight jacket room.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Count 5 - special findings - GUILTY


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

Ty Rat! The feed I'm trying to pull up is showing the damn traffic! Whoever they hire to cover this mess needs a different job.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Count 6 - GUILTY


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Count 6 - special findings - GUILTY


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Woot woot woot!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

All jurors affirm these are their verdicts.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Sentencing now!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Earphone privileges or does he have to lip read g.a.n.g.r.a.p.e. for setting high schoolers on fire?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

WAT feed is showing it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Earphone privileges or does he have to lip read g.a.n.g.r.a.p.e. for setting high schoolers on fire?



Wearing earphones.


Also wearing shackles and chains under the table where the jury can't see them.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Sentence????????

No feed


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Now showing victims pictures before sentencing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sentence????????
> 
> No feed



WFTV Live Event 1 | www.wftv.com


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Judge Nice gets it


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

It sounds like there's an air raid siren going off outside the courtroom.

Maybe to alert the villagers that the monster will be caged??


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Nada. Only David Maus whatever it takes thumbs up on cell.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> It sounds like there's an air raid siren going off outside the courtroom.
> 
> Maybe to alert the villagers that the monster will be caged??



Tornado alert sounds.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

GAhhhhh!!!! Feed just cut to staircase outside courtroom!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Don't leave me!!  No cable and no feed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Now it's the goddamn weather forecast.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> GAhhhhh!!!! Feed just cut to staircase outside courtroom!!!



Jump to other feed.  Are you on the road to nowhere?

Oh wait.

Local news reaches to here.

Let me find the thing called the tv.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

Like I said, whoever is in charge of the live feed needs a different job!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Nope they don't care til 11.

Dancing is the priority.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Fuckin fucker media


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

WESH feed working!!   

http://livewire.wesh.com/Event/Closing_arguments_to_begin_in_Cady_Way_Trail_murder_trial


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Still showing photos of victims.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Aye!  Jump on the Borg


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > GAhhhhh!!!! Feed just cut to staircase outside courtroom!!!
> ...



Took a while to find one. WAT and Orlando sentinel both trashed. WESH delivers!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Still showing photos of victims.



Judge Nice is going to go Judge Not Nice.

No pics needed


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Still showing photos of victims.
> ...



Families requested that Thug should have to see them.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

Life in Prison - Credit for Time Served


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

Damn, I missed that. There was no sound.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

Judge didn't say exactly how many years. Counts 1, 3, 5 concurrent? 2, 4, 6 are consecutive.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Life in Prison - Credit for Time Served



A year off life.

K that works.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

20 yrs for some (want to say 1 and 2) and 10 each on the others.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

Feed went dark.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

I hear voices, even though the feed is pitch black. Can't tell what they're saying though.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 31, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 20 yrs for some (want to say 1 and 2) and 10 each on the others.



Thugstas that shoot and burn with previous felonies need to live in prison making new butthurt friends.... forever.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 11news in 40 for full story if they can get it right.



If it's the wftv (?) one, with the track record they have on showing this trial, I'd say NOT.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > 20 yrs for some (want to say 1 and 2) and 10 each on the others.
> ...



This should have been a death penalty case. An eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I hear voices, even though the feed is pitch black. Can't tell what they're saying though.



You hear voices?? Are you Jesse Davis???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 31, 2013)

I have to cut & run for tonight. Talk to you tomorrow, same Bat time, same Bat channel.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 31, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I have to cut & run for tonight. Talk to you tomorrow, same Bat time, same Bat channel.



I know you aren't talking to me, but nite nite.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

The tv is lit up with Thugsta life sentence and no grounds for appeal.

Fishface doesn't seem very happy that his thug didn't get off.  Fishface has the thug sadz.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Orlando Sentinel

Jesse called Scott Wallace.

Game on.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Orlando Sentinel
> 
> Jesse called Scott Wallace.
> 
> Game on.



state of Florida should sue jackson


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Just exactly what makes Jackson a reverend? A piece of paper? He surely isn't one by his words and actions. A man of God would not incite hate and racism in others.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

How Artificial Ear Grew on Rat's Back | LiveScience

Nooooo!  [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION] I don't know if you'll survive that procedure.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

And that has been your morning news update.

Have a good day!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 1, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Just exactly what makes Jackson a reverend? A piece of paper? He surely isn't one by his words and actions. A man of God would not incite hate and racism in others.



my sister in law is a reverend so she can marry people in sturgis 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Orlando Sentinel
> ...



Think pRick Scott has had enough of the drunk cheating old has-been.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Just exactly what makes Jackson a reverend? A piece of paper? He surely isn't one by his words and actions. A man of God would not incite hate and racism in others.
> ...



Probably good money in that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Live feed for Joshua Young trial

Josh Young murder trial | WLKY Home - WLKY Home


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

I have vacation cable watching for a sec til it's drink with a fruity thing time.

Why is detective on Castro testifying?   I thought he pleaded to 6, 000 years.

I can't even watch this one. He's the nasty of the nastiness.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I have vacation cable watching for a sec til it's drink with a fruity thing time.
> 
> Why is detective on Castro testifying?   I thought he pleaded to 6, 000 years.
> 
> I can't even watch this one. He's the nasty of the nastiness.


 
From what I caught, it's the States position that it should all be on the public record.   The defense fought it.

I'm watching, like a gaper delay, not sure why but just am


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

It's sentencing hearing.

That's easy.  6,000 years, chop his balls off.

Case closed.

Next?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Drink with a fruity thing time!
It's 5 o'clock all the time on vacation.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It's sentencing hearing.
> 
> That's easy.  6,000 years, chop his balls off.
> 
> ...



That's not the only thing on him that needs to be chopped off.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh...KY (Joshua Young) is one of those states where jurors can ask questions of the witnesses.  

FYI

Tess - stop now, I'm jelly.  No vacay in sight for me


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Oh...KY (Joshua Young) is one of those states where jurors can ask questions of the witnesses.
> 
> FYI
> 
> Tess - stop now, I'm jelly.  No vacay in sight for me


Mines not for another six weeks, but I'll drink to her vacation!

In fact I'll drink to your cheering up (spiked, natch)


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...KY (Joshua Young) is one of those states where jurors can ask questions of the witnesses.
> ...



Good point!  I drink to Tess having a great vacation!  And my bestie who's headed to Punta Cana, DR tomorrow for 5 days!  And to my employee who's been away all week!  

Hey!  Looks like I'll be imagining myself on vacay after all that celebrating!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 1, 2013)

Dead boy's mom, Amanda MacFarland, is on the stand now.

Sad.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

17 years working at McDonald's? I wonder how high she was in management at that poiint?


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

Yikes. Each time they go "silent" the static is deafening


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Yikes. Each time they go "silent" the static is deafening



It's getting annoying. Why don't they just cut the mike instead?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Up to the cookout that day.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 17 years working at McDonald's? I wonder how high she was in management at that poiint?



Oh, she moved from fries to soda.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 17 years working at McDonald's? I wonder how high she was in management at that poiint?
> ...



I bet her cookouts had the best burgers.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Bedtime was 10 that night. Daughter got up and went to sleep on the couch. Son went out the back door @ 10:07 fully dressed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

They went back inside (mom and son) and she told him he needed to get back to bed. School night.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

Son was wearing "dark black" shoes.

Is there such a thing as "light black" shoes?


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

Lunch

I'm making burgers


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Lunch Recess. I have no idea what time it starts back.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Lunch Recess. I have no idea what time it starts back.



I set my TV to static


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

That seal looks like something a 12 year old made out of Play-Doh.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 1, 2013)

ayecantseeyou said:


> lunch recess. I have no idea what time it starts back.



1:15


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Lunch
> 
> I'm making burgers



Everyone in the courtroom is heading out back for a cook-out.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

Michelle's Knight about to take stand at Castroneedscastration hearing


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Lunch
> ...



Re-enactment?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Michelle's Knight about to take stand at Castroneedscastration hearing



I pulled a live stream for this just now.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Michelle's Knight about to take stand at Castroneedscastration hearing
> ...



Link?  Half mine fail me


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Watch Ariel Castro Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

#*%~£. Static _again _


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

"I knew nobody cared about me.."

OMG, that's so sad


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

To Castro.."I will live, you will die a little bit every day"

"I will forgive you, but I will not forget"

Sniff sniff,  strong girl!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

She had to have her baby in a swimming pool, then revive it? What a monster!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Min. sentence is 1000 years, but can be more depending on what the judge does.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Min. sentence is 1000 years, but can be more depending on what the judge does.



Defense arguing against fairness of that...


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> ayecantseeyou said:
> 
> 
> > lunch recess. I have no idea what time it starts back.
> ...



They're back. Not! 

My tv hiccuped....that's embarrassing


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

Castro: "These people are trying to paint me as a monster. I am not a monster."


Yes you are, Asshole.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

She (my daughter) never saw any violence  in that house...she would say I'm the best daddy in the world


OMG


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Castro: "These people are trying to paint me as a monster. I am not a monster."
> 
> 
> Yes you are, Asshole.



"I'm a happy person"

Happy feeding off little girls.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Castro: "These people are trying to paint me as a monster. I am not a monster."
> 
> 
> Yes you are, Asshole.



He's talking way too much. Whacking off for 2 - 3 hours a day?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

"I'm not a monster. I'm a normal person."


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "I'm not a monster. I'm a normal person."



Translation - He's a normal psycho.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

"God as my witness I never beat these women. I never tortured them"


*God:* "Objection, your honor. He's an f'n liar."


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

I can only take so much sun hln vacation cable before I run for another fruity drink.

This guy is a delusional monster.

The psycho awareness bell is dinging.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

"There was harmony in that home. I'm a good person"

There just aren't enough 's to answer that remark.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

We had a lot of harmony going on in that home....The FBI let these girls down


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Putting the blame on everyone else for his problems.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

"thank you, victims"


That's right folks, he's not a monster.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

Did he just say thank you victims!!

I hope he gets it good and fast in jail


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "thank you, victims"
> 
> 
> That's right folks, he's not a monster.



Owe me a coke


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

They always fall on the God knows and God will be my judge excuse.

They've got their north and south mixed up.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Judge is trying to educate him on what violence in the eyes of the law is.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Putting the blame on everyone else for his problems.



He's so Jodi.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> They always fall on the God knows and God will be my judge excuse.
> 
> They've got their north and south mixed up.



God will be his judge. And he already has a special place reserved in Hell for him.


He will get the same punishment as Hitler...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42oucm_lj50]Little Nicky - Hitler Pineapple Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

6,000 years of gang butthurt and castration.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I have vacation cable watching for a sec til it's drink with a fruity thing time.
> 
> Why is detective on Castro testifying?   I thought he pleaded to 6, 000 years.
> 
> I can't even watch this one. He's the nasty of the nastiness.



I think they were saying life plus 1,000 years this morning. I think Castro wants that reduced to life + 750 with a chance of parole after 500.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Judge ain't buying the psycho bullshit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

I think the judge is now setting up to really drop the hammer on him.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I have vacation cable watching for a sec til it's drink with a fruity thing time.
> ...



Judge is about to lay it down....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

An Objection from the defendant?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Hurry!!!  Butthurt him.  I have to get back to the fruity thing and sand.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

"in your mind there was harmony in the home. I don't think anyone in America would agree with you."


Way to go, Judge!!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> An Objection from the defendant?



Psycho me me me shit like thanking the victims.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Ha ha ha
You have options one of them isn't kidnapping assault and torture.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

He's arguing with the guy about to dish out the butthurt.

You got to be kidding.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

Monster better shut his trap. Judge might add 1 million years to his sentence if he keeps pissing him off.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Not sure much chance of rehabilitation.


Gee, ya think?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

At state's request, he will only be sentenced on Count 1.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

OK, 2 million extra years.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Omg
There's like 977 charges here to  do.

&#12298;Facepalm&#12299;


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

and it's still going on the charges.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> At state's request, he will only be sentenced on Count 1.



For the two murders. -?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

I hope somebody adds this up for us at the end.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

His sentencing paperwork is a book in itself.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > At state's request, he will only be sentenced on Count 1.
> ...



Yup.

And Monster even objected to that. Judge had to remind him that he pled guilty, so deal with it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > At state's request, he will only be sentenced on Count 1.
> ...



State asked that it be included in Count 1, not separate. Judge agreed to it.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Judge having a little fun now


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Gotcha


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Now that's a rap sheet right there.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

That poor stenographer is going to get bloody fingers just typing numbers.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

I love hln vacation cable.
HLN "breaking news! Castro will never leave prison"

No shit Sherlock.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh, and terminate his parent status

They can do that, right?,


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I love hln vacation cable.
> HLN "breaking news! Castro will never leave prison"
> 
> No shit Sherlock.



But will their screechy bitches say that's excessive??


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

10 yrs on each of the 937 charges = 9370 years
PLUS Life without Parole


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I love hln vacation cable.
> ...



You get what you get and you don't pitch a fit Psycho Monster.

Get the lube out.  I hear the butthurt is especially good for the kid monsters.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

Judge.."Although Mr. Castro does not have any prior conviction...SO WHAT!"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 10 yrs on each of the 937 charges = 9370 years
> PLUS Life without Parole


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

I completely lost track of the total.  Are we at a million or a million-five?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I completely lost track of the total.  Are we at a million or a million-five?



Judge is getting ready to drop Maxwell's Silver Hammer on Monster's head.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

Court...I find the consecutive sentences are not disproportionate to the charges...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

Get on with it, Judge. I have something to do in 10 minutes.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

I like this judge.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

The lecture before the final blow.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Sentence is still being added on.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Sad thing is, Castro doesn't comprehend any of it as being HIS fault.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

LWOP + 1,000 years.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

Life without parole + 1000 years is the agreement.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

Judge...a person can only die in  prison once.

That's the bad news


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Btw we get your house and all your shit too.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

Crocks are prison issue?  I hope they are dollar store knock offs


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Why does he have so many lawyers sitting there.

He pleaded guilty and then argues with the judge himself.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

Castro wanted to have contact with daughter, attny no neck  reminds him to shut uppa his mouth


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

Say bye bye to your daughter Monster


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm just glad those girls weren't put through a trial where they'd have to testify and recount what they went through.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Btw we get your house and all your shit too.



I read something a couple days ago that said the house is to be torn down on Monday.


Rain or shine.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

Back to Josh Young.  What's with the  asking imo inappropriate and mean spirited sexual questions?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 1, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Life without parole + 1000 years is the agreement.



Plus a $100,000 fine.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Back to Josh Young.  What's with the  asking imo inappropriate and mean spirited sexual questions?



Are they ever going to stop talking about Josh the Elder, leftovers and McDonald's, and get to talking about what Josh the Younger did to deserve to be on trial?


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Back to Josh Young.  What's with the  asking imo inappropriate and mean spirited sexual questions?
> ...



It would be nice.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

I just noticed that the state of Kentucky makes their judges sit in the corner.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

Any minute now, they will start talking about Josh Young.


I can just feel it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

Static sidebar!

Cut to Josh Young who looks like he's asking his lawyer "Why am I here?"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

It looks like Josh is getting plenty of S&H Green Stamps for being there.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 1, 2013)

Where is this questioning going?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 1, 2013)

So have y'all watched Justified?  

It sounds just this but there's a lot of bourbon, guns, Boyd's, Bowen's and Bubba's involved.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2013)

I had to leave for a while to chase my neighbor's goat out of my yard and into it's pen.

Have they had any testimony about how Josh Young was involved in the murder yet?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 1, 2013)

It's still the mom up. 

Recess


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Defense atty is too old to be getting up off the floor.

He should have gotten a rubber doll.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Medical expert leaves stand.

Has there been any testimony regarding Josh Young, other than Trey's mom saying he "vandalized" the neighbor's dog??


----------



## testarosa (Aug 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I had to leave for a while to chase my neighbor's goat out of my yard and into it's pen.
> 
> Have they had any testimony about how Josh Young was involved in the murder yet?



We have the same life.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

WAT feed now playing trial tape backwards.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 2, 2013)

Former IT director sues State Attorney Angela Corey for wrongful termination | jacksonville.com

New thread coming up.

Kick back.  We're going to be here a while.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 2, 2013)

Not able to watch/listen in at work this morning. Busy getting specs finalized for an outgoing project.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Former IT director sues State Attorney Angela Corey for wrongful termination | jacksonville.com
> 
> New thread coming up.
> 
> Kick back.  We're going to be here a while.



Better keep it in this thread.

If they see a new Zim thread, it will get smashed into the mangled prison thucked Fread.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 2, 2013)

This is the oh what a tangled web the gubbamint weaved trial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Josh does not look very perky.

It may be because they are giving him bottled crap instead of tasty court water.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Showing close up of judge now.

It looks like Captain Kirk found a new gig.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Police investigator leaves stand.

Lots of testimony against Josh the Elder.
No testimony against little Josh.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Evidence technician leaves stand.

Shows 2 baseball bats with no blood on them.

No testimony about either Josh.


90 minute lunch break.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 2, 2013)

You have to hold the trial and goat fort down Rat.  The sun is blinding the phone.

Vitamin B. Vitamin D.  Repeat.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm Baaaaa-aack.

DNA technician on stand now.

These guys in KY don't ration their swabs. They swabbed EVERYTHING. Trees, dirt, knives, baseball bats, everything.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

DNA tech leaves stand.

No testimony about either Josh.

2nd DNA tech on stand now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

All identifiable DNA found belong to Tray except for handle of one baseball bat. That DNA belonged to Trey's mother.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

2nd DNA tech leaves stand.

No testimony against either Josh.


10 minute potty break.



At the rate this is going, the lawyer for the defense is going to have a very brief closing. His entire argument will be...

"They didn't even talk about my client. Therefore, he didn't do anything. I apologize for the State wasting your time here."


----------



## R.D. (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm out of rat reps at the moment...thanks for the updates


----------



## testarosa (Aug 2, 2013)

Me too on Rat reps.

What up with little Josh?  

They just picking on him?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 2, 2013)

Vacation cable break!!

This is why I don't have cable: mike roe narrating airplane repossession reality shoe.  Come on Mike!  I love ya but dirty jobs to deadliest catch to plane repo?

Gah!

Show not shoe!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Me too on Rat reps.
> 
> What up with little Josh?
> 
> They just picking on him?



I think they just decided to give him a place to catch up on his homework.


(When he's not playing "rocket ship" with his pen.)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

There's only 7 people in the gallery watching the trial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

New witness.

Knows Josh the Younger thru a friend of hers.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> New witness.
> 
> Knows Josh the Younger thru a friend of hers.



Turns out the friend is Josh the Elder.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Witness is talking about a road trip she took with the Joshes from KY to Alabama.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 2, 2013)

We have two vacation cable tvs.  DDE wants to live at hotel because they have Disney channel.  It's going to take me a week to get her back.

K!!  Found the Josh station.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Their car broke down, so witness asked another woman to give her and little Josh to a bus station. Big Josh put a gun in her back and told her to make the other woman give him a ride also.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> We have two vacation cable tvs.  DDE wants to live at hotel because they have Disney channel.  It's going to take me a week to get her back.
> 
> K!!  Found the Josh station.



Are you enjoying the loud static??


----------



## testarosa (Aug 2, 2013)

Is this prosc?

Why me saying 1 person killed Trey?  Where is little Josh fitting in?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Big Josh forced the woman to drive them to a hotel at gunpoint. The woman called the cops who showed up at the hotel and busted the three of them.

So far the only testimony against little Josh is that at one point he was holding the gun.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Is this prosc?
> 
> Why me saying 1 person killed Trey?  Where is little Josh fitting in?



Yes, it's state right now.

Little Josh is only a gun mule.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 2, 2013)

What's he charged with?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 2, 2013)

No modeling clay in Kentucky.

Anywho.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What's he charged with?



Felony "complicity to murder". He faces a life sentence if found guilty.


But they still haven't connected him to the murder his father confessed to.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> No modeling clay in Kentucky.
> 
> Anywho.



Holy Cow. That station is way behind. That was 3 witnesses and a lunch break ago.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Oops. The witness just testified that Josh the Younger told her that he beat Trey to death.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 2, 2013)

Well hell!  I'm on HLN


----------



## testarosa (Aug 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Oops. The witness just testified that Josh the Younger told her that he beat Trey to death.



Uh oh I was just feeling sorry for lil Josh.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Long staticy sidebar. 

The witness is fixing her shirt to cover her tattoo.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Do you know X? No
Do you know Y? No
Do you know Z? No


Very long staticy sidebar.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Did you ever hear Josh Young...

OBJECTION!!

Back to staticy sidebar


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Tattoo in cleavage is showing again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Witness says Josh Young was normal in demeanor when he told her about killing Trey.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Lousy court audio is not letting me hear the questions, but witness is saying "no" and "don't know" a lot.


And... back to staticy sidebar.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Lousy court video is now flipping between witness and black screen.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

No, No, No, No, static, black screen.

This courtroom sucks!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

I can only hear one word out of five in the prosecutor's questions.

This county must have spent their audio/visual budget on cotton swabs.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 2, 2013)

OMGosh!  

Rat, you're cracking me up with the recaps!!!  Too busy here at work to keep the sound up.  Especially with the loud staticy sidebars!   

Cracking me up, you!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

"I don't remember"
"I don't remember"
"I don't remember"
"I don't remember"


Another one of Shiping Bao's long lost relatives.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 2, 2013)

Psssttt...

I think her tat says "Lady".  That's Kentucky Lady to ya'll!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Psssttt...
> 
> I think her tat says "Lady".  That's Kentucky Lady to ya'll!



It probably does say Kentucky, way down deep in there.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 2, 2013)

She may have gotten it so no one confuses her with a transsexual with implants.

Or, it could say "Andy".  

Maybe it says "Randy" on the other breast?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

I just lost it when she said...


"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, *I don't remember"*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

I just noticed that this witness has the whole DeeDee neck roll thing going on.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

The prosecutor could have used Bernie's doll just now.

The pointing a gun in her own back thing just didn't work.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry I missed it...

What time frame did what she's saying happen?

She's got a very. fleshy. necky.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Sorry I missed it...
> 
> What time frame did what she's saying happen?
> 
> She's got a very. fleshy. necky.



They're not staying in any one time frame.

This prosecutor is bouncing around more than a Harlem Globetrotter's basketball.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 2, 2013)

Did she just say she "went to her girlfriend's house that is currently her husband?"

Maybe the "Lady" tattoo is for the other women at the bar she goes to, so they know what side she likes, if you KWIM.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I missed it...
> ...



Yes, I'm having trouble following.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

And now we're back to "I don't remember"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Question from the jury...

"Does every trial have a witness with a neck roll?"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

They have 8 viewers in the gallery now. 


The judge is sending the jury home for the day.

Back on Monday at 9:30 AM.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 2, 2013)

Neckrolls

Eyerolls

Rolling on the floor laughing

roll...................roll........................roll


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Neckrolls
> 
> Eyerolls
> 
> ...



The neck-roll's connected to the eye-rolls. The eye-rolls connected to the floor-rolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

The lawyer lady is now explaining to Josh just how screwed he is if daddy's testimony doesn't save him.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the stupendous recap!

Now go and take a look at Warrior's family portrait in the selfie thread!  It's around page 15 or so.  It's a looker!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Damn, that kid just sucked down a half bottle of water in 2 seconds flat.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

The lawyers and the judge look like they're discussing where to go for Happy Hour tonight.

I know a couple good places in Louisville if they don't mind the drive up there.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 2, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Thanks for the stupendous recap!
> 
> Now go and take a look at Warrior's family portrait in the selfie thread!  It's around page 15 or so.  It's a looker!



Not being mean.  I think he posted it as a sorta joke judging from his subsequent comments.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the stupendous recap!
> ...



It was a joke. I've seen other pictures of him, and that's not him in the one he posted.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

It's settled, on a 3-2 vote, the women decided they're going to Hooters.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

Josh's lawyer just informed him that he's going back to lock-up, and she's going to look at boobies!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 2, 2013)

And thus ends the feed.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 2, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the stupendous recap!
> ...



Wut wut


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Oh!  I thought it was him.  My bad!?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Good morning court fans.

Feed is up in the Josh Young trial. We seem to be waiting for Josh to arrive in elevator #6.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

The cops can't make up their minds as to whether they want the door to the elevators open or closed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Josh has arrived! And he is not wearing his signature vest today.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

There's no freaking sound on the feed.

First witness is on the stand, and I have no idea who she is.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Sound finally on.

Witness is testifying about Josh the Elder.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Witness was part of the Alabama road trip.

Testified that Josh the Younger told her he killed Trey with a "slugger", meaning ball bat.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Jury and witness have left the courtroom.

Evidently there is a problem due to the witness taking a phone call during her deposition.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

So they don't have tasty court water at this courthouse only bottled?

tasty court water sadz in Kentucky.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

And they don't have modeling clay there either.

But they have whis-KAY.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Defense plays a tape of the witness saying little Josh didn't tell her anything about killing Trey.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Tape recording has now introduced the words "fuck" "fucked" "fucking" and "pussy" to the trial.

I wonder if the State ladies will scream those words at the jury?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Defense plays a tape of the witness saying little Josh didn't tell her anything about killing Trey.



He's going to get her to say yes if he has to beat her with a baseball bat.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Defense plays a tape of the witness saying little Josh didn't tell her anything about killing Trey.
> ...



Person on tape is brow-beating her into saying that.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



No shit.

Is the jury out or in?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Jury is in the room.

And it turns out it was Big Josh asking her on the tape. Said "if you love me, you'll tell me that Josh told you he did it."


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



That shouldn't have been admissible.

Convicted step dad brow beating the shit to shift the blame.

Josh Senior is a real lowlife.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Speak of the murdering convicted devil.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



State tried to have it excluded when jury was out, but judge allowed it.

Witness has been released.


Now the fun begins!!!

Next witness is...




*BIG JOSH!!!!!*


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Thugs come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

"I killed him for stealing from me, for stealing shit"

"His mother killed a couple of mine, so it felt right"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

"it just felt right... to kill him... ya know if this was the old testament and shit"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

You go Big Josh thugsta.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

He's saying "shit" a lot.

Another potential screamy word for the State.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Ah shit!  Brett Seacat sentencing on.

Oh well, I'll read it later.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> He's saying "shit" a lot.
> 
> Another potential screamy word for the State.



Shit fuck ya know fuckin shit


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

"You're trying to make microscopic holes in the shit I said 2 years ago that I didn't give a fuck about then"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "You're trying to make microscopic holes in the shit I said 2 years ago that I didn't give a fuck about then"



I'm going to repeat the words I said when DD got on the stand.

Is this for real or a joke?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

"That motherfucker ain't no fighter"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

"took the pipe and bloody clothes to the dumpster with the garbage cause we didn't pay the garbage bill on the way to the lake to feed the ducks"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

After the killing, he went to feed the ducks at McNeeley Lake.


What a sweet guy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

"Fuck, I don't remember"

"I don't remember what i said, I'm a fucking liar"



Shiping Bao meets Chris Rock.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

He remembers the pasta salad with ranch dressing.

I bet whoever made that is really proud.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

He was flip-fucking back and forth between Amanda & Cassie.

He must have taken a crate of Viagra.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

"It was a broken dog, it shit on everything"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> He was flip-fucking back and forth between Amanda & Cassie.
> 
> He must have taken a crate of Viagra.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

He told the cops that everybody and their brothers knew Little Josh killed Trey.


I wonder why they only called 2 women to say they knew?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

oops

If lil Josh could convince them that he did it just like I convinced them I was innocent.

prosc -WAIT that's not the question.

Daddy is rolling on his boy hard.

Parenting for KY thugs 101 - when you beat a dog to death, kill a cat, and kill someone - blame your kid and have your kid convince everyone he did it and you're innocent.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

"it's not easy to be a mastermind when you're dealing with dumb people.  He couldn't find tits at a strip club"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

"It's not hard to be a mastermind when you're dealing with dumb people"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Big Josh is a professional felonist.  You can't be making me tell you I was going to commit another felony.

Felony Guide for Thugstas.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Thug tries to suddenly take the Fifth.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "It's not hard to be a mastermind when you're dealing with dumb people"



I don't want either of you two doing shit or even contemplating doing shit until you run it by someone who can think.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

"In all lies there has to be some truth"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

"you control people?"

Thugsta psycho: "makes life easier, yeah."


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

"Sometimes you have to say it over and over until they tell the right fucking story"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

"they believed me, I cried and shit like that"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

With this guy's mouth, I really wish Bernie was questioning him.


Because that would be *AWESOME!!*!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

He tried to blame it on "the ******* from Bridgewood"?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Little Josh needs to go to a "regular" family for a couple years, have some therapy about psycho thugsta daddy and have a shot at a real life.

This is sick.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Little Josh needs to go to a "regular" family for a couple years, have some therapy about psycho thugsta daddy and have a shot at a real life.
> 
> This is sick.



I think Little Josh is going to be found guilty after these last 3 witnesses.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Send Little Josh to me, I'll whip his ass into shape.

Rulez.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Little Josh needs to go to a "regular" family for a couple years, have some therapy about psycho thugsta daddy and have a shot at a real life.
> ...



This is a sad story.

Little Josh never stood a chance living with that psycho.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

10 minute potty break.

The judge is going to wash Big Josh's mouth out with soap.

No lunch break until after Big Josh's testimony so he can go right back to the jug and eat jail slop.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 10 minute potty break.
> 
> The judge is going to wash Big Josh's mouth out with soap.
> 
> No lunch break until after Big Josh's testimony so he can go right back to the jug and eat jail slop.



Cops standing around laughing - did you hear that shit?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Did this judge lose the coin toss and get all the ugly cops this morning??


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

If they hadn't tried him as an adult he may have had a chance.

His life was over when he was born paying for his daddy's sins.   I'm on team Little Josh.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> If they hadn't tried him as an adult he may have had a chance.
> 
> His life was over when he was born paying for his daddy's sins.   I'm on team Little Josh.



At this point, I think his only hope is to put him on the stand and have him start crying and begging for his life.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

He's really familiar with police interrogation techniques, isn't he?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Cassie is Pig Thug's cousin, and they had sexual relations since they were kids.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

EWWWW

There's always something I need brain bleach for on every trial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Pig Thug always attacks his victims from behind, sneaky, sneaky.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

He's so nonchalant about it.

Oh... looks like we may have rain today.

Total psychopath.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

"At that point it was a scrambled egg, and they couldn't be trusted."


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

"you're sadistic man you want to hear that shit?"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

"There's some shit I remember clearly, and other shit I just can't remember"


So the Thug only knows some of his shit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

A lot of questions from the jury.

Judge sends jury out for 10 minutes to discuss them with the lawyers.

Pig Thug gets to sit in penalty box until they come back.

Little Josh is sucking down the cheap bottles water like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

poor Little Josh.

And not even tasty court water to console him.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 5, 2013)

Is there a live feed to this trial?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Is there a live feed to this trial?



Watch Joshua Young Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

It's at the "good part" Pix.

But.... there isn't going to be an outcome you'd be rooting for.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Annie Lennox look-alike lawyer seems to be trying to console little Josh.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Annie Lennox look-alike lawyer seems to be trying to console little Josh.



If he'd have had someone to do that a few years ago, he wouldn't be sitting there.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Little Josh kills his second bottle of water today.


Another dead soldier for the war.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Little Josh kills his second bottle of water today.
> 
> 
> Another dead soldier for the war.



He's heard all about that nasty prison water from his thug psycho daddy.

Getting it while he can.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Lunch break and conference call Monday stack ups!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

"Did you love your son?"

"No, I hardly knew him."


Lunch break until 1:30.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

No lunch alcohol admonition to jury from this judge 

That's Kentucky for ya.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

LOL


Judge Belvin Perry: Is TV stardom on his docket?

Judge Belvin Perry TV show - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Feed is back on.

Whole lot of nothing happening.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

I have the back of a chair.

Where is 
*
SEAL*

No SEAL's in Kentucky?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Jump from State's case to defense.

Witness Erin Speck.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

oh there we go.

I have the whole lot of nothing now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I have the back of a chair.
> 
> Where is
> *
> ...



The crappy seal is behind the judge's head.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Isn't that a shame. The witness had to take a hour & 15 minute bus ride to get there.

I feel pity.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Isn't that a shame. The witness had to take a hour & 15 minute bus ride to get there.
> 
> I feel pity.



It sounds like she walked it by the way she's panting.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Is this going to be a long story?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Is this going to be a long story?



I hope not. They dug out the cheap microphone again.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Gas station in Madison City at the corner of 72 and Voltran.

Let me give you directions to it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gas station in Madison City at the corner of 72 and Voltran.
> 
> Let me give you directions to it.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Dollar Store for toothpaste.  Just a short distance.  2 miles, take a left.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

This woman is very observant of other women's shopping habits.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Gun!

We're having a point now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Go to corner, take a left.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Corner of Madrian and Capshaw.

Location, location location.  It's all about location with this lady.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Directions all over town and shopping list - A-Okay

Gun and actual point of entire story - HEARSAY!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Directions all over town and shopping list - A-Okay
> 
> Gun and actual point of entire story - HEARSAY!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Corner of Madrian and Capshaw.
> 
> Location, location location.  It's all about location with this lady.



Josh is telling his lawyer they didn't turn at THAT corner, it was 2 streets down from there. Just past the PetSmart.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Corner of Madrian and Capshaw.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

*MAY WE APPROACH?*


Your Honor, if we wanted to know how to get around Huntsville, we could just buy a fucking map.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

"Do you know how far it was from Huntsville to where you ended up".

Don't encourage her.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

5th rest stop on left.

shopping list:

sodas


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

*OBJECTION, YOUR HONOR!!!*

She didn't say what highway she took from Huntsville to Birmingham. And she also didn't give the exit number.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Witness wondering to herself ~ "Should I give them the odometer readings?"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Lolololol


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

I told him I was sympathetic to his situation, then asked him if I should take a left at the next light.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Drug the thugsta with Xanax so he doesn't shoot you


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

I hope she doesn't decide to tell the court what food they ordered.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

More drugs for thug


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

She gave Big Josh $100 & more Xanax. He gave her a broken watch.

Is that a fair trade in Alabama??


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> She gave Big Josh $100 & more Xanax. He gave her a broken watch.
> 
> Is that a fair trade in Alabama??


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Poor Little Joshy.  He's breaking my heart.

This lady could drive him 10 miles, first left, corner of 1st and 3rd and help fix him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Poor Little Joshy.  He's breaking my heart.
> 
> This lady could drive him 10 miles, first left, corner of 1st and 3rd and help fix him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Did she ever say if they turned left or right to get into the Hardee's parking lot??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Questions from the jury...

1. During the time you were with Gouker & Young, how many left turns did you make?

2. How much gas did you buy at the Shell station?

3. Did Gouker or Young say if you were a safe driver or not?

4. What radio station were you listening to as you were cruising around Alabama?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Witness is released. Time for another bus ride home.

15 minute break.

Judge wants to speak to juror #538. He must not have liked editing their question.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Oops. They just showed juror #538 on camera. She's a short Hispanic woman.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

And there goes yet another bottle of cheap water. The kid must have a hump somewhere that he's filling.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Sidebar during recess.

Did judge give #538 the heave-ho?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry I was out busting untruths and Fantasy Unicorn Land'ers.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> And there goes yet another bottle of cheap water. The kid must have a hump somewhere that he's filling.



Cut him some water slack. 

This could be his last real water before a lifetime of nasty prison water.

Poor Joshy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

I just looked at the active users for this thread. I'm being stalked!!!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Oops. They just showed juror #538 on camera. She's a short Hispanic woman.



I knew they were going to eventually do that with their cracker jack video panning.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I just looked at the active users for this thread. I'm being stalked!!!



Better you than me!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Witness is released. Time for another bus ride home.
> 
> 15 minute break.
> 
> Judge wants to speak to juror #538. He must not have liked editing their question.



Direction Lady Witness: BUSDRIVER!!  You need to take a left at Crawfish Road, go past the Dollar Store where they have the toothpaste, right at the shell gas station with the soda and get on at 72 and 1st.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

The break has lasted far longer than 15 minutes.


I think there may be................ trouble.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Witness is released. Time for another bus ride home.
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

I have the chair again.

No Great SEAL of Kentucky for this cracker jack setup.

At least we got the dual SEAL/GONG on the other thug.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

#538 was discharged from the jury, but I couldn't hear why because of the crappy audio.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Whoops!  the volume button.


----------



## animallover (Aug 5, 2013)

hey ya'll! I have missed all the trial but just got home and hln has the stepdad up. Is it worth watching?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

animallover said:


> hey ya'll! I have missed all the trial but just got home and hln has the stepdad up. Is it worth watching?



Hell Yeah!!! That was the funniest shit I've ever seen in a trial.

But HLN will wear out a couple bleep buttons with all the cursing.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

animallover said:


> hey ya'll! I have missed all the trial but just got home and hln has the stepdad up. Is it worth watching?



Hey P!

You missed Daddy Thugsta, but still yeah.  The defense is up trying to save poor Little Joshy.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh YES  I forget HLN is behind.

For sure watch!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Cousin Cassie ( the one Gouker was slamming the ham to) is on the stand now.


She looks so much like Gouker that he may have considered it playing with himself.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Big Josh on HLN "beepin beep I don't beep remember beep it felt right beep to beepin kill him"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Big Josh on HLN "beepin beep I don't beep remember beep it felt right beep to beepin kill him"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Cousin Cassie ( the one Gouker was slamming the ham to) is on the stand now.
> 
> 
> She looks so much like Gouker that he may have considered it playing with himself.



I just threw up in my throat and fell off my chair at the same time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Cousin Cassie ( the one Gouker was slamming the ham to) is on the stand now.
> ...



Why do I always have that effect on women??


----------



## animallover (Aug 5, 2013)

LMAO Its worth watching if yall say so! Hln is cutting out the sound more than just bleeping the bleep words and you cant tell what the bleep he is even saying! Bleep it!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Cousin Cassie is sporting the DeeDee neck roll. It's all the rage in trial apparel this year.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh Jeez, she's giving directions too.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

animallover said:


> LMAO Its worth watching if yall say so! Hln is cutting out the sound more than just bleeping the bleep words and you cant tell what the bleep he is even saying! Bleep it!



He's a thug so his vocab is limited.  Just flip "shit", "fuck", "fucking" and "pussy" around and around.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO Its worth watching if yall say so! Hln is cutting out the sound more than just bleeping the bleep words and you cant tell what the bleep he is even saying! Bleep it!
> ...



Just imagine Bernie in prison clothes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Another witness that was questioned by Big Josh and the detective over the telephone.

What kind of a rinky-dink police department does this town have???


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Another witness that was questioned by Big Josh and the detective over the telephone.
> 
> What kind of a rinky-dink police department does this town have???



What do you expect from a state with no break SEAL where they put the judge in the corner.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Big Josh trying to throw Joshy under the bus some more by brow beating the shit outta his wimin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

OH FFS. They let Gouker call the witness for them, then let him say "Your loyalty lies with me" before she is even asked the first question.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Another witness that was questioned by Big Josh and the detective over the telephone.
> ...



There is a seal that looks like a first grader made it. It's behind the judge's head.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

This is freaking unbelievable.

Imagine the uproar if the cops in Sanford would have let Frank Taffe question George over the phone.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

The tape caught Cassie belching during her questioning.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> This is freaking unbelievable.
> 
> Imagine the uproar if the cops in Sanford would have let Frank Taffe question George over the phone.



I can't believe this.  They can't afford the gas to go over and do an interview.

Or it really IS that hard to find your way around that place, no map, no Direction Lady.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > This is freaking unbelievable.
> ...



What other department lets a suspect sit in and ask questions of a witness??


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OH FFS. They let Gouker call the witness for them, then let him say "Your loyalty lies with me" before she is even asked the first question.



So.

Big Josh Thug told the cops his son did it because he's a thug psycho, agrees to set his wimin up and brow beat them in the head a couple times first for the cops to railroad Joshy.

Big Josh Thug is leading the cops around by the nose.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

"thanks for railroading Joshy Cassie, I love ya" 

What rinky dink little bs copshop backward hick ass cops.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> "thanks for railroading Joshy Cassie, I love ya"
> 
> What rinky dink little bs copshop backward hick ass cops.



But hey, they did say they would drive over and talk to her "tomorrow"


They would also probably pay her Tuesday for a hamburger today.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > "thanks for railroading Joshy Cassie, I love ya"
> ...



Literally, he cuts in after the cop to get his little manipulation in on her.

What detectives on the planet do this?

Kentucky.

Sheesh


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



They hired the best cops they could find...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Here's a bad shot of the bad seal.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

If I ever start getting that neck, will someone please tell me so I can hack it off?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 5, 2013)

Cassie: "All rise?"

Judge: "Yes, that means everybody stand up"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

The Ft. Hood opening statements start today and Hasan is representing HIMSELF and giving his own opening on a DP trial.   

Man accused of killing 13 at Army base shooter heads to trial in Texas court-martial ? Nation ? Bangor Daily News ? BDN Maine


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The Ft. Hood opening statements start today and Hasan is representing HIMSELF and giving his own opening on a DP trial.
> 
> Man accused of killing 13 at Army base shooter heads to trial in Texas court-martial ? Nation ? Bangor Daily News ? BDN Maine



That's one I would LOVE to watch, just for the craziness. But there's no way the military would stream one of their trials. 


Any idea what time the festivities start in the Young trial today??


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The Ft. Hood opening statements start today and Hasan is representing HIMSELF and giving his own opening on a DP trial.
> ...



i dont  know caught a little replay of the dad on the stand -WOW


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The Ft. Hood opening statements start today and Hasan is representing HIMSELF and giving his own opening on a DP trial.
> 
> Man accused of killing 13 at Army base shooter heads to trial in Texas court-martial ? Nation ? Bangor Daily News ? BDN Maine



well after today will there be any questions 

that it wasnt a work place accident


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

By the way, I must confess to an error in one of my posts yesterday. Due to the crappy court audio, I thought the map lady said she had a 1 hour and 15 minute bus ride to court. After listening to the replay on XM's HLN station in the car, it turns out it was a 15 hour & 15 minute bus ride. 

Thank God they didn't ask her the route that bus took. She would still be on the stand.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

LOL

We can't leave Joshy all by himself with that lunatic father.

I'll find out what time hussein is starting and link.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm going to need triple monitors.
One for work one for Joshy and one for Hussein


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Yay!!! The feed is up!! 


But they went right to staticy sidebar.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Little Josh has arrived in the courtroom, and he is wearing his signature vest. 


First thing he does is he grabs the water bottle and takes a big gulp of non-prison water.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Little Josh has arrived in the courtroom, and he is wearing his signature vest.
> 
> 
> First thing he does is he grabs the water bottle and takes a big gulp of non-prison water.



i watched a little of that trial lastnight 

it seems the whole situation from the witnesses i saw 

are a strange lot the whole thing 

seemed like some rat infestation


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Little Josh has arrived in the courtroom, and he is wearing his signature vest.
> ...



*HEY!!!!!!!*


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



--LOL

no offense current company excluded


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No problem, just funnin' ya. 

It came out earlier in the trial that everyone in that neighborhood is related to each other in some way. And it seems there's quite a bit of incest going on.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Leave for a minute come back to a rat infestation and incest.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



i thought it was my imagination 

thanks for the heads up 

so the jury is probably thinking the same thing


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Leave for a minute come back to a rat infestation and incest.



Turn on the trail. There's a lovely view of the arm of a chair you can enjoy.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah. Houston.  We have a problem and a rather large white elephant in the room.

Ahead of his trial, Nidal Hasan renounces US citizenship and signs off as &#8220;Soldier of Allah.&#8221; Writings: The PJ Tatler » Nidal Hasan, ?Soldier of Allah?  #tcot #fthood


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Little Josh has arrived in the courtroom, and he is wearing his signature vest.
> ...



Daddy Psycho threw Joshy under the bus.

I'm not very happy about it and I think Joshy can still be saved.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

I think there is no feed on Ft Hood.  Wheelchair Soldier of Allah is arriving in a Blackhawk and the security is huge because everyone wants to rip him apart.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



i will try and watch some more after the fact court tonight 

from what i seen the kid looks *pretty far gone upstairs*


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I think there is no feed on Ft Hood.  Wheelchair Soldier of Allah is arriving in a Blackhawk and the security is huge because everyone wants to rip him apart.



aint he special 

for a simple case of workplace violence


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Yeah. Houston.  We have a problem and a rather large white elephant in the room.
> 
> Ahead of his trial, Nidal Hasan renounces US citizenship and signs off as Soldier of Allah. Writings: The PJ Tatler » Nidal Hasan, ?Soldier of Allah?  #tcot #fthood



He can send whatever crap he wants to Fox News. But if it isn't declared in a foreign embassy or conciliate to an ambassador or attache', his renouncement isn't worth the paper it's written on.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



like i said i know not much about this case 

is there a charging document for the kid available


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

First witness: John Robertson.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Psycho daddy testified yesterday.  Joshy was doomed from the day he was born and never stood a chance.

It's pretty sad.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



yes i figured that out 

sad really


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Witness says the kids found a turtle in the ditch. So they took it from it's home and played with it at the cookout.

No testimony as to whether or not it ended up in a soup.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

State just got the witness to admit he got drunk at a Kentucky cookout.

Quelle surprise.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

A grand jury has indicted Josh Young, 15, on charges of murder and tampering with evidence. Young will be tried as an adult in the murder 

I can't find it.  KY is kinda rinky dink.

The detectives interviews Daddy Thug's women on the phone with him on the phone with the detectives brow beating his women if that gives you an idea.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Witness says the kids found a turtle in the ditch. So they took it from it's home and played with it at the cookout.
> 
> No testimony as to whether or not it ended up in a soup.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Well the jury is from Kentucky too.

So there's that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> A grand jury has indicted Josh Young, 15, on charges of murder and tampering with evidence. Young will be tried as an adult in the murder
> 
> I can't find it.  KY is kinda rinky dink.
> 
> The detectives interviews Daddy Thug's women on the phone with him on the phone with the detectives brow beating his women if that gives you an idea.



This witness also said he was interviewed over the phone by Big Josh and Detective Russ.

He also said it was his bat used in the murder.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > A grand jury has indicted Josh Young, 15, on charges of murder and tampering with evidence. Young will be tried as an adult in the murder
> ...



Backward ass hick detectives.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> A grand jury has indicted Josh Young, 15, on charges of murder and tampering with evidence. Young will be tried as an adult in the murder
> 
> I can't find it.  KY is kinda rinky dink.
> 
> The detectives interviews Daddy Thug's women on the phone with him on the phone with the detectives brow beating his women if that gives you an idea.



thanks


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

It seems turtle sighting are a big thing in this neighborhood.

One kid finds one, then calls half of creation to come a runnin'


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

The entire family sleeps together in one big bed.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > A grand jury has indicted Josh Young, 15, on charges of murder and tampering with evidence. Young will be tried as an adult in the murder
> ...



wasnt the injuries consistent with that of a pipe


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

There's a whole lot of big ta-doo about the turtles.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That's what the M.E. said. But this bunch is desperate to make a bat the murder weapon.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

I think the judge is getting sick and tired of hearing about the turtle. He just cut off the defense lawyer and called a sidebar.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yes and Psycho Thug Daddy said they dumped the pipe and the bloody clothes in a dumpster with some other garbage because they didn't pay their garbage bill on the way to feed the ducks at the lake.

This whole thing is


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I think the judge is getting sick and tired of hearing about the turtle. He just cut off the defense lawyer and called a sidebar.



Judge:  how many times do I have to tell you - no turtle talk and no more Directions.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

And now they're playing the tape of Big Josh and Detective Russ questioning the witness.

The first words... "Hey Bo, it's Josh"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The entire family sleeps together in one big bed.



That's where that incest keeps coming from.

They need more beds and modeling clay in KY.

And throw in a real SEAL while we're at it.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> And now they're playing the tape of Big Josh and Detective Russ questioning the witness.
> 
> The first words... "Hey Bo, it's Josh"



WHY is this so screwed up!!!!!!!????????????????????

Psycho railroading Joshy assisted by Detective backward ass Russ.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > And now they're playing the tape of Big Josh and Detective Russ questioning the witness.
> ...



I just find it bizarre how the detective leads the witness into saying what they want them to.

"Was it a bat? A baseball bat? A bat you had as a kid?"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Between the crappy phone tape, and the crappy court audio, this sounds like they're transmitting from the moon.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



With the help of a convicted felon. 

Is Detective backward ass Russ related to Psycho Daddy Thug?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

New testimony.

Little Josh ran through the neighborhood naked after the murder.

Does everyone go streaking after killing someone???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Questions I wish the jury would ask...


What color was the turtle?

What did the kids name the turtle?

Did the turtle have spots?

How did the turtle soup taste?

Do turtles sleep with their cousins?

Does Detective Russ own any turtles?

Does Josh Young have a turtle tattoo?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Oops. Big Josh told this witness about the murder before the body was found.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Witness is released, and can't get out of courtroom fast enough.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Next witness, convict Paul Embry.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Next witness, convict Paul Embry.



Big Josh's cellmate.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

This is so crooked it's starting to make me mad now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

And this judge is just letting the state get away with leading the witness anyway they want to.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Next witness, convict Paul Embry.
> ...



You think he's the girl or the boy?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Definitely the girl. He looks better than the state's butterface prosecutor.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Convict is released and wants to rush back to his cell. I bet he has a hot date tonight. 

15 minute potty break.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Courtroom camera just caught Josh Young reaching into his pants to re-arrange himself.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

What kind of podunk court leaves a defendant alone in a courtroom with 2 open doors?? 







I'm really starting to think this trial *IS* being held in Hazard County.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> What kind of podunk court leaves a defendant alone in a courtroom with 2 open doors??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Only in Kentucky.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Nothing on Wheelchair Soldier for Allah.

There's a court black out from media no updates until potty breaks.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Judge:  I have such a good staff.

Rat - forward the defendant's photo over to the Hazard County Judge.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

The judge really likes his staff.


Awww, isn't that nice.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Yay!!! another convict.

More truth to follow.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

"I decline"

 

Professional Felons


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Convict refuses to testify.

Judge threatens contempt.

Convict doesn't mind.

"Take him away"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

3... 3... 3 convicts in a row.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

How many convicts are they lining up here?

The entire prison is testifying... or declining.

"Oh actually my name is Moss - that other name was my aka for my other felon"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

New convict called to stand under an alias.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

He was in segregation for homosexual activities with another inmate.

 

Convict testimony is my fave.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Gouker was in segregation for homosexual activities.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Gouker was in segregation for homosexual activities.



"Kissing cousin"

LOLOLOL

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Gouker was laughing about how the system was messed up.



Yeah, we're pretty much seeing that in this trial, Chief.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

So we go from talking about homos to talking about units.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Homos to units to sex tapes, OH MY!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Psycho Josh's alibi was he was making a sex tape with Trey's mother... or was it cousin... or was it the guy that lives 2 blocks down Backass Street and a right on Hick Avenue.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Psycho Josh's alibi was he was making a sex tape with Trey's mother... or was it cousin... or was it the guy that lives 2 blocks down Backass Street and a right on Hick Avenue.



Is that before or after the Dollar Store that sells toothpaste??


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Psycho Josh's alibi was he was making a sex tape with Trey's mother... or was it cousin... or was it the guy that lives 2 blocks down Backass Street and a right on Hick Avenue.
> ...



After the Dollar Store with the toothpaste but before the Shell station that has the soda


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Convict #3 back to the jug.

Finally a witness that isn't wearing orange.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

So what does a samurai sword have to do with this trial??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Detective is reading his answers from his notes.


He must be Shiping Bao's Kentucky cousin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Is there *ANY* other courtroom in this country that allows a witness to make markings on State's evidence??????????


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Witness is now copying map lady's testimony style.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Is there *ANY* other courtroom in this country that allows a witness to make markings on State's evidence??????????



We have stumbled into Hazard County.

If Detective backward ass Russ gets up there and the defense doesn't ask about Psycho Thug being on the calls, all is lost for Joshy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Translation: The van was so full of trash we couldn't find anything that didn't have human fluids on it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Defense is pointing out a lot of items that could cause blunt force trauma that the detective ignored while he collected the razor sharp samurai sword.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Translation: The van was so full of trash we couldn't find anything that didn't have human fluids on it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Early lunch break.

Judge is reaming out the lawyers for blocking the evidence projector.

Judge is now working on the direct criminal contempt charges for convict #2.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

State's lead prosecutor would be kind of cute if she only lost about 100 pounds.

Junior prosecutor would only look good with a face transplant.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Are you watching this live Big Brother feed?

<facepalm>

Kentucky.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

WAT person did a disk format and lost the trial feed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> WAT person did a disk format and lost the trial feed.



I guess it must have been someone at the courtroom who did the format. Everybody's feed is down.

I guess they shouldn't have hired Enos Strate from Hazard to do their AV work.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Switching to Soldier of Allah for a sec

Hasan: "On November 2009, 13 soldiers were killed. Evidence will show that I am the shooter." #NC25HasanTrial
&#8593;&#8593;&#8593;
<crazy ass defending yourself strategy right there>

Hasan said evidence will show that he was always on the wrong side, and then switched sides. #NC25HasanTrial

Prosecution have evidence that shows Hasan purchased a 5.7 pistol & a green laser from  Guns Galore gun shop in Killeen.#NC25HasanTrial

Prosecution: "Evidence will show that Major Hasan did not want to deploy & that he was doing jihad duty by killing soldiers."#NC25HasanTrial

*Hang him high*​


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

It's the court feed.

Hell!  They're railroading Joshy and he has no support!

Josh Young murder trial | WLKY


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It's the court feed.
> 
> Hell!  They're railroading Joshy and he has no support!
> 
> Josh Young murder trial | WLKY



That feed's not working for me. All I get is a black screen with a spinning disk and the words "[object Object]"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

The FEED is making me deaf.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Watch Joshua Young Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

WAT feed back up. Joshy is yawning a lot. I think he misses his afternoon nap times.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Next witness: Trey's sister McKenzie.

They are not showing her face.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Why they have the little girl on the stand.

Save one of the Kentucky kids!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

This is just sad.

She didn't really testify to anything on direct. Just drop this and let her go home.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Kentucky - the fucking up the kids state.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Damn mean man.

Let the little girl go have an ice cream cone.

"can you read your statement, did you make that statement can you read it outloud for us?"

Asswipe.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Just LET THIS GO!!!!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

STFU and leave her alone!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

oh no.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

jury questions for the little girl.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Now the jury is going to take a lick at her.


Leave the poor little girl alone. She didn't ask to be part of this fucked up circus.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

What are they going to do to top this atrocity? Bring in some handicapped kids and push them down some stairs?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

New witness lived a block away from Trey, in a human neighborhood.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> New witness lived a block away from Trey, in a human neighborhood.



A block away to the left or the right, how far from the corner of Backass Street and Hick Avenue?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

"where were you seated during the service"


Who fucking cares!!!!!!!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

This is the stoopidest trial ever.

The jurors may as well flip a coin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

I wonder if they'll start asking how many candlepower the lights are?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

They let her leave. Dr Becker is next. Maybe they'll ask her how an appendectomy is done?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Could someone PLEASE get the doctor to back away from the microphone.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Did she say "pipe" or "baseball bat" yet?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Did she say "pipe" or "baseball bat" yet?



Who knows. They have the gain so high on the microphone that every time she talks, she sounds like Charlie Brown's teacher.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

perephradal diphamosis on the head.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

"wah, wah, wah, wah, skull fracture, wah, wah,wah, wah, blow to head, wah, wah, wah, wah, eyelid, wah, wah, wah..."


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Their psycho said "pipe" they keep trying for "bat".

They're contradicting their star witness.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

We're about to find out if the turtle went in the soup.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> We're about to find out if the turtle went in the soup.






I'm glad you can hear it. This audio is so bad that it makes me glad I bought a large bottle of Tylenol yesterday.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Now I can understand the witness, but I can't hear the defense lawyer. 


I wish this trial was being held in Florida. Those folks know how to wire a courtroom.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Now I can understand the witness, but I can't hear the defense lawyer.
> 
> 
> I wish this trial was being held in Florida. Those folks know how to wire a courtroom.



And Orlando even has gongs.  Just hang out for another day or two and some thug will go up again.  It's the Orlando way ;-)


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > We're about to find out if the turtle went in the soup.
> ...



Either there was no turtle in the soup, she couldn't identify the turtle, or my waw-wah-waw-wah decipher nebulizer went a muck for a minute.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I could make out that she said his tummy was full of delicious potatoes.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



and peas and a little yummy waw-wah


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Why on God's green earth are they wasting time on the Hasan court martial?  Right to trial is so stupid sometimes.  The money they're spending on this thing with the security and Black Hawks, and his own attorney lol says he will prove he did it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Joshy looks befuddled by this question on his homework...


If Johnny has 3 turtles and his step-brother Tommy has 2 turtles, how many turtles will Johnny have when his Psycho Dad smashes Tommy's skull with a lead pipe?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Joshy looks befuddled by this question on his homework...
> 
> 
> If Johnny has 3 turtles and his step-brother Tommy has 2 turtles, how many turtles will Johnny have when his Psycho Dad smashes Tommy's skull with a lead pipe?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

15 minute break.

Judge reminds jury to remember the admonitions. I'm sure that includes the one about alcohol, which I have turned to to help deal with my audio induced headache. Poor sods on the jury will just have to deal with theirs until they get home and can get soused.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Joshy's nice homework tutor brought him a new bottle of water.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

New witness.


It's Big Josh's favorite pawn, Detective Scott Russ.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

So far all they're talking about is bugs and lights and clothes.

I bet they're trying to stay away from talking about Big Josh during direct so the defense can't hammer him about letting BJ question the witnesses during cross.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

There is a little person talking a mile a minute and doing a dance for me here.

Let me know if they get to the part where Psycho Thug assisted him with his detecting.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> There is a little person talking a mile a minute and doing a dance for me here.
> 
> Let me know if they get to the part where Psycho Thug assisted him with his detecting.



They're asking him about the kids he questioned.

It seems most of the kids in that neighborhood had foster parents or guardians.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Joshy's defense needs to hammer his detecting methods or I'm never setting foot in KY again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Big Josh seemed upset that his pawn detective wouldn't watch his sex tape.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Now playing taped interview with Joshy about the Fabulous Snapping Turtle.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

*OBJECTION!!!!*

Stop talking about Trey taking a shower. Folks in Kentucky just don't do things like that.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

back.

Who is the kid?

Why are they picking on all the kids.

Psycho parents need to be on trial here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Shower Talk with Scott and Josh has ended.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm deaf now.  For reals.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

WAT bit the dust.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> back.
> 
> Who is the kid?
> 
> ...



The kid is Joshy.

They are trying to say he changed his story.

Now they are trying to get the audio to work. Don't ask the court's sound guy, he'll screw it all up.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Josh Young murder trial | WLKY


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WAT bit the dust.



You too, huh??

I switched to this feed...

Josh Young murder trial | WLKY Home - WLKY Home


Now they're taking a 5 minute recess to try to get the laptop to play audio thru the court's system.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > back.
> ...



He looks so young.   15 and tried him as an adult.

Not even like 16 and a half.

15.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > WAT bit the dust.
> ...



They should have Joshy do it.  Kids can do this stuff


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

I see their problem.


They're still using Vista.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I see their problem.
> 
> 
> They're still using Vista.



Vista!  The install/uninstall OS.

Except in KY.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

I "have" an adoptish almost 17 year old girl that thinks I'm her other mother.  DAMN when she was 15 and 16, well and now, lol, she is so not aware of the ways of the world and so young and gooshy.   

This makes me sick they're doing this to a 15 year old.  Let's say he did do it or had a part in it, which I'm not convinced of, he was a good 10 years away from having a grip on life.  That's 10 years you could fix him if you got him away from his environment and worked on it.  To put him away for the rest of his life is insane.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

watching butterface prosecutor trying to use the computer keeps reminding me of this scene...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9kTVZiJ3Uc]hello computer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

*We interrupt this trial for technical difficulties no one can figure out.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, they finally got it to "barely hear it" level.

Evidence Cutie would have had it rockin' the house in THX 5.1 Digital Surround Sound.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Friend's back yard.

HEY!  How you doing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Watching them try to show this interview is like watching my 6 year old nephew try to make a pizza.

It's a fiasco, but funny as hell.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

A thought just struck me. I wonder if the prosecution engineered the audio issue so they could run out the clock for today, and force defense to start cross tomorrow.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> A thought just struck me. I wonder if the prosecution engineered the audio issue so they could run out the clock for today, and force defense to start cross tomorrow.



I don't know if they're that bright and they may be in cahoots with the defense. 

It was yukity yuk when the big brother camera was running.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > WAT bit the dust.
> ...



I can't stand this feed. It keeps bugging me about if I want to continue watching, and keeps randomly setting the volume to full blast.

But I can't open the WAT home page on any of my 5 browsers. I think they broke their website.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Detective Backwardass acting all bad about arresting a 15 year old.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



WAT's site is down. it pings though, maybe rebooted their server or someone tripped over the cord 
now it gives 403 error.  Stick with the bad volume and see if WAT is bringing theirs back up.

This is the worst cracker jack trial yet. 

Makes me yearn for the gong.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

The Kentucky Crime Lab only allows cops to send 10 pieces of evidence to them???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

The attorneys have decided to send the jurors home early.

Back at 9:00 AM tomorrow.

I hope the WAT feed is working then.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Judge is going to allow defense to do another witness out of order tomorrow. 

This is the most screwed up trial I have ever watched.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

No one is in the gallery watching the trial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Judge is going to allow defense to do another witness out of order tomorrow.
> 
> This is the most screwed up trial I have ever watched.



Oops, my mistake. They're doing the witness now outside the presence of the jury.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

This is nutso!

Why didn't the defense get all up on Detective Backwardass about his interrogating techniques.

Guess that's how it normally rolls in KY.  Nothing to get excited about to have a convict threat witnesses for statements for the cops.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Witness was a friend of Joshy from a foster home.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

WAT is still down.  They killed it-killed it


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is nutso!
> 
> Why didn't the defense get all up on Detective Backwardass about his interrogating techniques.
> 
> Guess that's how it normally rolls in KY.  Nothing to get excited about to have a convict threat witnesses for statements for the cops.



They bounced him from the stand to take this witness.

But the jury is gone, so what's the point??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

Witness went to McDonald's with Amanda and Trey.


They took a right on Hick Road and a left on Stumblefuck Drive.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This is nutso!
> ...



IDK

I don't remember seeing a trial where a witness testified for the prosecution and defense before. ;-)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Wait...what??? You don't remember this beauty???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

WAT feed back up, court is in session.

Annie Lennox is questioning Detective Pawn about the phone calls.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

Finally!

Go Annie!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

Quick Fancy Grapes update.

Fancy had Gouker's lawyer on the show. She was outraged, _OUTRAGED!!!_, that Gouker was sentenced to life with possibility of parole in 20. She wants him to be electrocuted, or at least have gotten LWOP. She also kept badgering the lawyer about "how could you defend that monster?"

The lawyer tried to explain to her that the state didn't charge any aggrevators in their case, so LWOP & death were off the table, to which Fancy actually said "I don't care about the law, the judge should have sentenced him to LWOP anyway".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

"we wanted that information, so if it took getting him to say it was OK, then that was OK with us"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

Defense really soft-balled their cross. Annie didn't pound him after he made that statement.


This whole farce is really starting to look very fishy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

Detective Pawn didn't take anything from the garage because it was dirty, so he didn't see any evidential value.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

Commonwealth rests their case. Jury released until 9:00 AM tomorrow.

Judge expects jury to get the case on Friday.

Judge tells jury that even though they get to leave early, they still get the whole whopping $12.50 for their service today.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

Defense is now asking for dismissal, saying there is not a "scintilla" of evidence for the jury to deliberate.

I'm pretty sure he's going to be shot down on that one.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

Defense is channeling his inner Stamina by saying "This case is strange".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

Judge denies directed verdict of acquittal.

Quelle surprise.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

This case gets more fucked up by the second.

Commonwealth has rested, now they are talking about more witnesses they want to call.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

Judge just asked defense for the list of their witnesses so he can give approval for them to testify.


What country is this case being held in? Where does he get off saying who they can or can't call?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

Commonwealth is objecting to every witness that could testify to Joshy's character.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Defense really soft-balled their cross. Annie didn't pound him after he made that statement.
> 
> 
> This whole farce is really starting to look very fishy.



Poor Joshy.

Hopefully the jury is smart.

err

Never mind.

Poor Joshy.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

Woe.

No wonder they put the judge in the corner.

He needs a 'tude timeout.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Defense really soft-balled their cross. Annie didn't pound him after he made that statement.
> ...



The poor kid is boned. Judge Cornpone is going to allow some witnesses, but with strict limits as to what they can testify to.

Where were the limits on all the hearsay the state's witnesses testified to?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



He's getting it from all sides.

No chance for Josh.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

Defense has to have a "snippet" hearing if they want to include actual testimony in their closing arguments??


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Defense has to have a "snippet" hearing if they want to include actual testimony in their closing arguments??



I'm not understanding this.  It's like a foreign country trial.

They make up their own shit in KY.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Defense has to have a "snippet" hearing if they want to include actual testimony in their closing arguments??
> ...



This idiot judge is channeling Judge Debbie...

"Have you decided if Mr Young is going to testify?"

I always thought that couldn't be asked until all the other witnesses are done.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

Recess until tomorrow 9:00.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

Switched over to Sneiderman trial feed, and they are showing some idiot reporter sitting by the street texting on her phone.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

Somebody needs to inform this idiot that she's live.

She's talking about how wet her dress is getting from all the humidity.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 7, 2013)

I take it I haven't missed anything worthwhile on this one yet. 

Work has been non-stop since last week. (Even worked over the weekend.)


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I take it I haven't missed anything worthwhile on this one yet.
> 
> Work has been non-stop since last week. (Even worked over the weekend.)



Little Joshy is getting railroaded and never stood a chance.  That's about it.

Missed you!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > I take it I haven't missed anything worthwhile on this one yet.
> ...



I've missed you too (and the others, as well).

Is Joshy getting set up by his dad on this? OR Does the evidence so far say he was part of it?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Joshy is getting set up by an incompetent defense team, and a prosecution team that has an agenda. Couple that with a imbecile judge, and a lead detective that is in Big Josh's pocket, and you have a perfect storm of screwed on Joshy's horizon.

His only hope is to get on the stand and start crying, and begging not to be sent to that nasty old prison.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Where his psycho dad lives in and out of solitary for homosexual activities 

Poor little Joshy!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > I take it I haven't missed anything worthwhile on this one yet.
> ...



updates 

if you will


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

Joshy was screwed from the day he was born to cousin fucker/man fucker/everyone fucker psycho felon animal and everyone killer.

Detective Backwardass let psycho be on the phone with him "assist in interviewing - ?" and let psycho be in charge of his wimmen - and men -  ("it's me Big Josh, I love you, remember how I fucked you and fucked around with you?  yeah it's me.  I'm going to beat you over the head with my fucked up psycho baseball bat or pipe until you tell Detective Backwards what I want you to say, then I'm going to get back on the line and reinforce my fucking of you, got it?")

How's that.

This thing makes me puke my guts.  It's is the worst of the worst trials and catastrophes I've ever seen.
Summary:  Little Josh was screwed from the day he was born and now get to get bent over in prison with psycho dad.

Plus they have some serious SEAL, modeling clay, Judge 'tudes, procedural issues in KY.

Oh... THAT'S why they call it KY.



  [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Joshy was screwed from the day he was born to cousin fucker/man fucker/everyone fucker psycho felon animal and everyone killer.
> 
> Detective Backwardass let psycho be on the phone with him "assist in interviewing - ?" and let psycho be in charge of his wimmen - and men -  ("it's me Big Josh, I love you, remember how I fucked you and fucked around with you?  yeah it's me.  I'm going to beat you over the head with my fucked up psycho baseball bat or pipe until you tell Detective Backwards what I want you to say, then I'm going to get back on the line and reinforce my fucking of you, got it?")
> 
> ...



that sounds pretty messed up 

maybe i do not want to watch any recap of the events


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Joshy was screwed from the day he was born to cousin fucker/man fucker/everyone fucker psycho felon animal and everyone killer.
> ...



Yeah.  I should have covered my eyes for most of this one.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Joshy was screwed from the day he was born to cousin fucker/man fucker/everyone fucker psycho felon animal and everyone killer.
> 
> Detective Backwardass let psycho be on the phone with him "assist in interviewing - ?" and let psycho be in charge of his wimmen - and men -  ("it's me Big Josh, I love you, remember how I fucked you and fucked around with you?  yeah it's me.  I'm going to beat you over the head with my fucked up psycho baseball bat or pipe until you tell Detective Backwards what I want you to say, then I'm going to get back on the line and reinforce my fucking of you, got it?")
> 
> ...



And Psycho Dad sure had some kind words for his pawn, Detective Backwardass, didn't he?

"It's easy to be a mastermind when you're dealing with dumb people. All I had to do was convince that guy there. And he couldn't find tits in a strip club"




Spoiler: testing



Like my new sig?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

Yay!!!!!

And I love your new spoiler!!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

You need a new catagory for me to fit into "pain in the asses will always be pain in the asses"


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 7, 2013)

I didn't get the memo!!!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> I didn't get the memo!!!



You ARE the memo.

Lol


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

By the way, I might fall behind on updates tomorrow.

Judge Cornpone is only allowing the defense to ask 1 or 2 specific questions of their witnesses. So they'll be hopping in and out of the witness chair faster than an ADD kid running around a candy store.

I sure hope they spent tonight installing a revolving door in the waiting room.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> By the way, I might fall behind on updates tomorrow.
> 
> Judge Cornpone is only allowing the defense to ask 1 or 2 specific questions of their witnesses. So they'll be hopping in and out of the witness chair faster than an ADD kid running around a candy store.
> 
> I sure hope they spent tonight installing a revolving door in the waiting room.



I am heading for vacation cable again at five am 

Someone needs to take care of Joshy.

I'll check in on him when I can.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 7, 2013)

*Barack Obama: Trayvon Martin wasn't perfect*

President Barack Obama discussed Edward Snowden, the health care law, Hillary Clinton and Russia during a Tuesday visit to "The Tonight Show With Jay Leno."

But Obama's comments about the fatal shooting of Trayvon Martin had special local interest. George Zimmerman was acquitted last month of murder in the teen's death in Sanford.

Some Americans have criticized Obama previously for commenting on the issue, but Leno said that the president had spoken eloquently and from the heart about Trayvon's death.

"I think all of us were troubled by what happened," Obama told Leno. "Any of us as parents can imagine the heartache that those parents went through. Now it doesn't mean Trayvon was a perfect kid, none of us were &#8212; as we were talking offstage &#8212; when you're a teenager, especially a teenage boy, you're gonna mess up. And you won't always have the best judgment."

Obama explained why he had waded into the issue in the first place. The president said he wanted "to try to explain why this was a particularly sensitive topic for African-American families because a lot of people who have sons know the experience they had of being followed and being viewed suspiciously."

Obama then put the issue in a broader perspective.

"We all know young African-American men disproportionately have involvement in criminal activities and violence for a lot of reasons," the president told Leno. "And that's no excuse, but what we also believe in is people, everybody, should be treated fairly and the system should work for everyone.

Barack Obama Trayvon Martin wasn't perfect - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I might fall behind on updates tomorrow.
> ...



WAT does have an app for that.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wild-about-trial/id530043712?ls=1&mt=8


Just carry your power cord. Or lots of batteries.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> By the way, I might fall behind on updates tomorrow.
> 
> Judge Cornpone is only allowing the defense to ask 1 or 2 specific questions of their witnesses. So they'll be hopping in and out of the witness chair faster than an ADD kid running around a candy store.
> 
> I sure hope they spent tonight installing a revolving door in the waiting room.



*Judge Cornpone is only allowing the defense to ask 1 or 2 specific questions of their witnesses.*

whats up with that


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *Barack Obama: Trayvon Martin wasn't perfect*
> 
> President Barack Obama discussed Edward Snowden, the health care law, Hillary Clinton and Russia during a Tuesday visit to "The Tonight Show With Jay Leno."
> 
> ...





> and the system should work for everyone.





			
				 What President Slick left unsaid said:
			
		

> Except for that creepy ass cracker George Zimmerman.



Fixed that for the dopey president. No charge.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I might fall behind on updates tomorrow.
> ...



Defense had to present their list of witnesses & a synopsis of testimony to judge & state. State objected to what they were going to testify to as; "hearsay" "prejudicial" or my favorite "improper impeachment of Commonwealth's witnesses". Judge rolled for state on everything, and only allowed defense to call witnesses with strict limits on questions. 3 of their witnesses were barred completely. 

This judge should just throw out the black robes and wear a white suit and hat. Boss Hogg ain't got nothing on this guy.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *Barack Obama: Trayvon Martin wasn't perfect*
> ...



it appears from what he said he would have rather 

seen zimmermans brains splattered on the sidewalk 

this is the one time the prezbo could have done alot of good 

for the black community at large 

and 



Spoiler: then he wastes it on



useless gun control rhetoric


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

This is America:






This is America on drugs:






See the difference?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is America:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the only thing missing 

is the little bell on the handlebar 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Aug 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This is America:
> ...



You just cant see it from this angle on the left handlebar.

Ding-ding.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



did you get a chance to see that the prezbo wants to nationalize 

the miami dade catch and release diversion program 

the one that aided in the demise of Trayvon 
------------------

Obama asks public schools to ignore bad behavior by black students - Charleston Charleston Conservative | Examiner.com


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



GAH!

Ok now I'm actually hoping Putin bends him over.

This blankity plank is fking the country.

He wants us all riding bicycles with little bells and helmets.

Ain't going to happen


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I hope he realizes that this will only serve to encourage snarfs.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

He doesn't realize shit.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



assuredly


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> He doesn't realize shit.





Spoiler: Uh oh--Someone is



GRUMPY


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

Prezbo makes me grumpy.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Prezbo makes me grumpy.



I'll see if I can get you in to have a chat.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Prezbo makes me grumpy.
> ...



Call up the obamaphone hotline and get him on the horn.

I got stuff to say.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



i dont know if you got to see it 

but  [MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION] posted a good youtube and thread 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/clean-debate-zone/306920-george-zimmerman-stoned-trayvon-martin.html


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

I saw it.  Put him in the codey code inside place and checking his posts.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I saw it.  Put him in the codey code inside place and checking his posts.



codey code place didnt post a post i posted 

whats up with that 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it.  Put him in the codey code inside place and checking his posts.
> ...



Problems with your posty poster?

Post the unposted posty post to me via post posting in a post possible place

 [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 8, 2013)

What the hell just happened????

I just tuned into the trial, to hear the judge tell the jury they have heard all the defense testimony that they are going to hear, and come back tomorrow for closing.


40 minutes of defense testimony???


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

Backwardass defense too.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 8, 2013)

Poor little Joshy better start thinking about what his preference is, being the butch or the bitch.

His attorney is now asking the judge to allow the jury to decide if he is guilty of murder OR complicity.

This after the whole trial was just for complicity.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 8, 2013)

Recess until 3:00 PM

We will hear then what bullshit instructions the judge will give the jury to guarantee that Joshy gets boned because of his Psychotic Dad.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Poor little Joshy better start thinking about what his preference is, being the butch or the bitch.
> 
> His attorney is now asking the judge to allow the jury to decide if he is guilty of murder OR complicity.
> 
> This after the whole trial was just for complicity.



Nooooooooo!

He's 17 - he's going to have to be bitch.  And then you know what happens.  Once the bitch always the bitch.

This is the part where I cover my eyes.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Recess until 3:00 PM
> 
> We will hear then what bullshit instructions the judge will give the jury to guarantee that Joshy gets boned because of his Psychotic Dad.



or by his psychotic dad depending on which prison he goes to.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

is it 3 EST?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> is it 3 EST?



Yep.

I think that's the witching hour in KY. They pass out early there because of all the "corn likker".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> did you get a chance to see that the prezbo wants to nationalize
> 
> the miami dade catch and release diversion program
> 
> ...



Sounds like discrimination to me. Why ignore just the behavior of black students? (Someone will be bringing that up.)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 8, 2013)

*BREAKING NEWS!!!!*

One of the interns on the defense team has leaked some of the questions they were going to ask Joshy if he had decided to take the stand.



Spoiler: Question #1



Joshy, have you ever seen a grown man naked??





Spoiler: Question #2



Joshy, have you ever been in a Turkish prison??





Spoiler: Question #3



Joshy, do you like movies about gladiators??





Spoiler: Question #4



Joshy, do you like it when Gouker grabs onto your leg and rubs up and down??





Spoiler: Question #5



Joshy, have you ever been in a cockpit before???





Spoiler: Joshy's answer to #5



No sir, I've never even been in a plane before.





Spoiler: Question #6



Do you want to see why it's called a cockpit??


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> *BREAKING NEWS!!!!*
> 
> One of the interns on the defense team has leaked some of the questions they were going to ask Joshy if he had decided to take the stand.
> 
> ...



  

 

You are the spoiler toy king of the universe!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 8, 2013)

WAT stream is on.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

I watched hln for a few on vacation cable.

They don't have a clue which way to screech on Joshy.   LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 8, 2013)

Judge Hogg is going to tell the jury to ignore the testimony by Gouker about his polygraph test.

They didn't bother to go over the jury instructions like they were supposed to.

Recess until 9:00 tomorrow for closing arguments.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh for Pete's sake.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 8, 2013)

This poor kid is just getting bulldozed by the system. He's going to be spending the rest of his life in a prison cell wondering "What the Hell happened?????"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> This poor kid is just getting bulldozed by the system. He's going to be spending the rest of his life in a prison cell wondering "What the Hell happened?????"



Hln showed an old shot of him tearing up with Annie looking so lost and I almost bawled my head off.

This is so not fair.

All the grown ups ganging up on the kid.

For what?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

My vacation cable hotel has justin bieber staying at it.  There is bieber fever everywhere.

Shoot me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

WAT feed just came up.

We are awaiting Joshy's entrance so the railroading may commence.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Joshy has arrived!!

He is wearing his official uniform of oversized shirt and sweater vest.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

On the way!

Joshy needs our support for his last few hours of life.

Hope they brought him a case of bottled water.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Joshy is trying out the Fancy Grapes "finger on the cheek" look.






It doesn't work for him like it does for her.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> On the way!
> 
> Joshy needs our support for his last few hours of life.
> 
> Hope they brought him a case of bottled water.



do you have a linky link

looks like i get to go in late today


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

No audio on WAT feed.

Switched to this one.

Josh Young murder trial | WLKY Home - WLKY Home


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Judge is starting with instructions before closing arguments.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Judge tells them no smoking in the jury room or bathroom.

Where the hell are the smokers allowed to burn one??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Judge is listing all the websites they cannot visit. After telling them their sail foams will be confiscated by the deputy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Charges are murder and/or tampering with evidence.

What happened to complicity to murder??


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> No audio on WAT feed.
> 
> Switched to this one.
> 
> Josh Young murder trial | WLKY Home - WLKY Home



thanks


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Closing arguments begin with defense.

Annie Lennox is handling.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

All she's doing is talking about Gouker.

How about telling them how Joshy is innocent. That might be a good idea.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

People at the vacation cable hotel pool looking at my tab feed.  Think they wish they thought to bring theirs to the pool so they could hear Joshy so I turned it up for them.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> All she's doing is talking about Gouker.
> 
> How about telling them how Joshy is innocent. That might be a good idea.



Her heart is in the right place but she's no Stamina.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> People at the vacation cable hotel pool looking at my tab feed.  Think they wish they thought to bring theirs to the pool so they could hear Joshy so I turned it up for them.



Is the Beib there trying to listen in??


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

The beib is sleeping in but the fevers are out in force.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't worry about the turtle. It means nothing.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

The turtle???

Why is the turtle back.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

She's finally giving a reason why Joshy wasn't there.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

we don't know you dont know no one knows defense.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Annie is picking up speed.

Save Joshy!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

WAT tweets are calling Annie "Eminem".


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

She's getting it done.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

@ eminem.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Eminem has big daddy psychos number.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Eminem has big daddy psychos number.



the link keeps breaking up


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Eminem has big daddy psychos number.
> ...



WAT feed got their audio working.

Watch Joshua Young Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Eminem has her head bobbing and her arms flying.

Is she arguing, or break dancing???


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



thanks again


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Im back to wildabouttrial link.

Cracker jack feed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Im back to wildabouttrial link.
> 
> Cracker jack feed.



Whadda ya expect.

The other link was a KY link. They're already smashed on corn likker.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Eminem ends argument after roughly 45 minutes.

10 minute potty break.

Judge Hogg is letting the jury go outside.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

They need to get Joshy out of whacko incest land so he has a chance.  He can come to my house or Direction Lady.  Maybe Eminem will take him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Joshy looks so forlorn.

Eminem is trying to cheer him up, but it doesn't seem to be working.

Grandpa is going to give it a try.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Awwwww

If they convict him I'm going to have to swear this off for awhile.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Butterface is handling the Commonwealth's closing.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Kid railroader.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

*!!!!!*

Judge interrupts Butterface and calls for sidebar!!!!!!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Brb have to go pay six bucks for iced tea at starbucks. 

Vacation tea.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Dang it!  What'd he say?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Dang it!  What'd he say?



Couldn't hear him thru his static machine.

Butterface is playing a video of Gouker's testimony. What happened to their fabulous "snippet" hearing?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Did Butterface just imply that the turtle was planted???


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes.

She's grasping at turtles.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Butterface is channeling her inner Bernie by quoting the times Gouker said "shit".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Eminem just asked to approach.

Judge: "yes, come on."


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

"these women have a strange attraction to Psycho Thug"

Yepper on that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

You should believe Angelic & Jahharah. Never mind the fact that they were part of the harem that Gouker was slamming the ham to.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Joshy killed Trey because he wanted to impress Gouker???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Defense objection!!

"Yeah, come on"


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

Well damn. They make sure their static feed works good, why can't they do the same for the microphones?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm especially offended by this kid railroader because she's a woman.

Charging a 15 year old as an adult and railroading him.

Hope she's proud of herself and sleeps good at night.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Now she's saying what Joshy will never get to do.

Bitch.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Yet another objection by the defense.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Now she's saying what Joshy will never get to do.
> 
> Bitch.



No, she was saying what Trey the pumpkin boy would never do.

Closing ends, going to jury now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Two weeks of trial and Judge Hogg is just now collecting the lawyer's sail foam numbers????


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

And now we have the ceremonial "Packing Up of the Laptops".


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

*come on jury!*


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Now she's saying what Joshy will never get to do.
> ...



OH LOL

She's still a bitch.

I heard "this is what Joshy will never do because crooked prosecutors and detectives are out to get him"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I found it strangely disturbing that she was using the same pumpkin picture that the HLN screechy bitches have been using.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Do big verdict font if something happens.  Vacation aquarium.

Family that will take him was on hln says they love him.

Yay yay yay yay


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Do big verdict font if something happens.  Vacation aquarium.
> 
> Family that will take him was on hln says they love him.
> 
> Yay yay yay yay



I'll send up a Cat Signal...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Revised Cat Signal...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

*Via Twitter, question from jury!!!
*


Jury wants to see all Josh Young interviews.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> *Via Twitter, question from jury!!!
> *
> 
> 
> Jury wants to see all Josh Young interviews.



Jury also wants to watch Gouker interviews.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > *Via Twitter, question from jury!!!
> ...



Judge approves of them viewing only the interviews with Detective Backwardass Pawn.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Defense wants jury to have to come into courtroom to watch interviews. Judge agrees. Will advise if WAT feed comes on.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

Having trouble posting!  

Trying to resolve with the admins.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh!  I'm sort of back!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

*DAMMITT!!!!*


I have 4 feeds open, and not one of them has coverage inside the courtroom.

WAT is saying it's because nobody is manning the CNN camera.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

*WAT stream just started!!! *

They are playing Gouker's trail testimony now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

If the jury is wanting to see both the dad's and the son's interviews, it could be they are trying to decide who is lying about what. In a sense, this could go in favor of little Josh.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Joshy is crying and rubbing his eyes while the video is playing.

I think he knows his goose is cooked.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

The audio sucks!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> The audio sucks!



It's coming out of a Vista laptop through a cheap microphone, just like they did it the rest of the trial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

I wish they would cut away from Joshy, and show the video or someone else.

My heart is breaking looking at the pain on his face.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe the reality of it all is sinking in. Maybe he realizes while listening to this again, that his dad didn't really care about him.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow. Poor kid, shaking his head, can't believe he's hearing what his dad is saying.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wow. Poor kid, shaking his head, can't believe he's hearing what his dad is saying.



I had to minimize the screen and just listen to the audio.

Seeing the despair in his face just got too painful.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

Excuse me...had to clear my


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

I missed all of that.

Did the jury leave for the weekend or could there still be a verdict today?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I missed all of that.
> 
> Did the jury leave for the weekend or could there still be a verdict today?



The tapes are being played in response to a jury request. There could be a verdict today, as the jury is sequestered until they reach one.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I missed all of that.
> ...



Ohhh.  Thanks Mr. R!  I didn't know they were sequestered.  So anytime then.  

Poor kid.  That father should be skinned alive!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Gouker testimony finished.

They are now playing Joshy's interviews with the cops.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Wut wut wut is happening to Joshy????


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok I caught up


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

They can't convict him.  Who is going to take care of that kid in the big mean homo man prison.

Send him to the family that loves him!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Poor Joshy.  This sucks. I cant watch it.

Rat if they convict I want you to lie to me.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm prejudiced because he looks so young and small.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Joshy tapes finished.

Jury is sent back to their room to deliberate.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Poor Joshy.  This sucks. I cant watch it.
> 
> Rat if they convict I want you to lie to me.



If I can.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Joshy looks so lost.  This is hurting me


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

I predict a not guilty verdict in this one.

Anyone else care to speculate?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Just how skinny is eminem?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I predict a not guilty verdict in this one.
> 
> Anyone else care to speculate?



Since the bullshit instructions included the words "aiding" and "conspiracy", I think he's gonna get railroaded with a guilty verdict.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I predict a not guilty verdict in this one.
> 
> Anyone else care to speculate?



Verdict NG
Joshy went to live with the nice family
Never saw psycho dad or incest women again
Went to college
Became a lawyer to help other railroaded kids
Got married 
2 kids 1 dog and a cat

Lived happily ever after.

The end.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I predict a not guilty verdict in this one.
> ...



Youre screwing up my Fantasy Unicorn Land


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Just how skinny is eminem?



She looks like she weighs less than Joshy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

And the jury will probably come back tonight.

They know there are no good hotels around that courthouse, and would rather go home than be stuck in one of them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Something may be happening.

There are deputies walking around in the courtroom.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Vacation story.

In the elevator chatting with some guy about his conference badge - conversation about insurance investigation.   Storming outside, tells me he loves storms last one at his house he was outside in his birthday suit in the storm.  Um wut?

  

Vacation elevator talk and people..   gotta love it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Twitter chatter says the judge ordered delicious pizza nom-noms for the jury, so it looks like they're working late.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

verdict reached
waiting to hear what it is​


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> verdict reached
> waiting to hear what it is​



Where did you hear that?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

WAT tweets now say there is a verdict.

LOU Courier Journal tweets say they are going to be announced in about an hour, after jury eats pizza nom-noms.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you!  Not on the Borg or anything just relying on you for Joshy's fate


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Holy thank you!!!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Kkkkkk

Finding FEED


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Vacation cable screechers!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

HLN announced it first. Then WAT updated their feed. 

Yep, jury will finish dinner, then the verdict will be read.

Young's attorney just went in the courtroom. His foster parents are there as well.

Some of the so-called experts on HLN are saying the jury wouldn't be eating before they announce the verdict if they found him guilty. But who knows!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

No no no.  This could blow my weekend big time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Kkkkkk
> 
> Finding FEED



No feeds in courtroom yet.

Pizza Nom-nom time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> HLN announced it first. Then WAT updated their feed.
> 
> Yep, jury will finish dinner, then the verdict will be read.
> 
> ...



Did they say if it was attorney Eminem or attorney Grandpa?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Kkkkkk
> ...



"Jurors finishing their tasty court dinner before deciding the kid's railroad fate"

EDIT DELIVERS poor Joshy's fate.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

I hope that boy gets to walk out with his foster family. From what I heard today on the replay of the father's testimony today, this teen has been run over by people that should have never walked this earth.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

Atty Eminem. They showed her/it walking in.

I say 'it' only because I really can't tell if this person is male or female.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Jenkasaurus is there.  This must be big.

I've never done hln verdict or trial before.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

It's very very dramatic on hln


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

The hln people cut out and are going to Fancy Grapes.

This is why people beat up trees instead of Fancy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

God damn muddafuggin bastages at HLN just cut away to Fancy Grapes whining about some ancient case involving Olivia Newton John.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The hln people cut out and are going to Fancy Grapes.
> 
> This is why people beat up trees instead of Fancy.



Not this time. I'm so damn furious right now, I'm going to beat up my neighbor's bass boat.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone notice how HLN uses a camera filter every time they show Nancy Grace? Are they afraid to show her with a normal lenses (meaning they don't want her true age to show)?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Its on the cracker jack feed.

Leave some squirrels and bass for the neighbors!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Got it!!! Thanks!!!

Butterface & Chubbsy Ubbsy don't look particularly happy.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

People on vacation elevator...
SHHHHHHH

Feed!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

It looks like the prosecution called in every witness that wasn't wearing orange to sit on their side.

There are only 5 people there for little Joshy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Joshy has arrived.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

Here we go!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Murder not guilty
Tampering not guilty.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Yayaaaaaaaa


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank the Lord!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Joshy has a chance!! I'm crying anyways.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

It's nice to finally see Joshy smile.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

"Case is dismissed. Defendant will be released from custody."


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

Is it for sure he's going back to his former foster parents?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Justice.  Even in KY.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Is it for sure he's going back to his former foster parents?



Yepper.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Prosecutions audience couldn't leave fast enough.

Screams of "Feet don't fail me now" were heard.

Several of them stayed behind for a few extra seconds to ham it up for the cameras.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Is it for sure he's going back to his former foster parents?
> ...



Foster dad is on camera right now.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Is it for sure he's going back to his former foster parents?
> ...



Oh...that makes me happy!!!  I'm glad.  They've been there supporting him.  More times than not, the jury gets it right.  Z and now this.  Not a bad month.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Yay for real Fantasy Unicorn happy endings.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Don't forget Earphones Thug being found guilty in the Cady Way trial.

Very cool hat trick.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Homework Tutor just packed Joshy's oversized shirt & sweater vest in her purse.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

What a relief.  This had the potential to jade and bitter my dancy happy self.

Go home to people that love you and have a life Joshy.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Homework Tutor just packed Joshy's oversized shirt & sweater vest in her purse.



Back to school t shirts and jeans and regular life for you teen ager!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What a relief.  This had the potential to jade and bitter my dancy happy self.
> 
> Go home to people that love you and have a life Joshy.



Did you say dancy???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

The feed cut off too soon.

I really wanted to watch Joshy walk out of court a free man.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What a relief.  This had the potential to jade and bitter my dancy happy self.
> ...



Yes I said dancy!!

    

!!!!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

not guilty


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe they'll re re re play on hln whenever fancy shuts the hell up about child support.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

Soooo....OT......

What is the meaning of this?



Because I love her.  I named her Pinky and she's my friend.  Unless she means something bad.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Maybe they'll re re re play on hln whenever fancy shuts the hell up about child support.



Nope. 2 minute report about Joshy, then back to the Grapes whining about the fishing boat.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn HLN, a few minutes behind even on the verdict. LOL


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Soooo....OT......
> 
> What is the meaning of this?
> 
> ...



Sweetie pie cutie bunch you can use Pinky all you want

Reminds me of K's "Mooey"  she's had since she was 3.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they'll re re re play on hln whenever fancy shuts the hell up about child support.
> ...



But I'm laughing my ass off about how the lighting is turning her hair blue.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

Fancy is talking about O. Newton-John's boyfriend who went missing ages ago.  Patrick McDermott.  Hottie to rival Dr. Hottie.  IMHO


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

I hate HLN what is this station for again?

There's something about pregnancy now.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Fancy is talking about O. Newton-John's boyfriend who went missing ages ago.  Patrick McDermott.  Hottie to rival Dr. Hottie.  IMHO



Faked his death and disappeared to avoid child support.

Eh?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

I think Pinky will be like my new sig.

I also love   But that connotes true celebratory emotions.

  on the other hand, reminds me of Englebert Humperdinck.  Or John Belushi...but that would be good.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry.  I digressed.

Yes, perhaps Hottie wanted to avoid child support.  But he did it in such an original way.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

Clearly, and thankfully, I have not been on the child support receiving end.  For that, I apologize for my insensitivity.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Why am I watching this?

This is the stupidest conspiracy theory ever.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

OK...I'll stop now and everyone can come back.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Fancy is talking about O. Newton-John's boyfriend who went missing ages ago.  Patrick McDermott.  Hottie to rival Dr. Hottie.  IMHO
> ...



He has more than that to worry about, from what the screechers said.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Clearly, and thankfully, I have not been on the child support receiving end.  For that, I apologize for my insensitivity.



Well if you ever do, by all means fake your death and disappear 

And why do the commercials cut in the middle of their sentences?

Vacation cable is overrated


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

No santy go ahead. I do that all the time. Lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> OK...I'll stop now and everyone can come back.



You didn't run anyone off. LOL

I just changed the channel to the ghost hunter show.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I think the screechers may be full of screech.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The thing is, did he commit any crime by going away? Many people have done this. They simply don't like the life they currently have, so they 'disappear' without telling anyone. They start over in another country (usually). Most of the time, there's no crime committed by the person that left, so there's no reason for the law to be on their trail. When found, law enforcement usually tells the family that their loved one is ok and doesn't want to be contacted.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I don't know too much about it.  I think he had a 15 YO child he owed child support to.  And maybe some other financial problems.  But not enough, from what I know, to warrant faking your own death.  I think he was going through a midlife crisis.  Women get tummy tucks and botox and men fake their own deaths and start over.  Maybe?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Some buy Corvettes, big boats they have no idea how to drive, leave their wives, and get a  mail order bride that everyone laughs at them about.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

Aye - just wanted to update you if you missed some earlier posts...

This is how rumors get started...Tess is on vacay conversing in an elevator with a dude who turns on by standing nekked in the rain.  Yes.  I know.  She was shocked too.  But this IS possible to learn between the ground and 8th floors.  

Just kidding!  True.  But I could see myself getting into a similar convo.  My kids are mortified that I speak to strangers.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Thats an awful lot of effort to fake cut and die.  It's pretty out there.  

I have a hard time buying it.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

If I wanted to start over, I'd do it.  Takes planning but, c'mon, think of that.  

What would we all do if we could start over?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> If I wanted to start over, I'd do it.  Takes planning but, c'mon, think of that.
> 
> What would we all do if we could start over?



Go back and live on a boat with a washer and dryer and leave from port to port. I did that when I was in my twenties.  

But I'd couldn't or wouldn't want to cut everyone off.

That's the weird part.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

This is like our own weirdass thread with guests tuning in for the show. Lol

Thanks for the hidey thread Aye!!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > If I wanted to start over, I'd do it.  Takes planning but, c'mon, think of that.
> ...



Nice!  

I agree about not wanting to cut off my family and friends.  That's part of the reason I don't want to relocate to another part of the country upon retirement (in a fewwww years  LOL), even though we could live better financially.

I feel that, if I wanted to escape from some, I could trust those I wanted to keep in touch with to keep my secret and would come to visit.  Keeping in mind that I wasn't running away from debt or anything else that would warrant surveillance.  

I wonder if I could make it alone if I had the finances locked.  Could I do it?  REALLY start over?  Well, of course I couldn't leave my kids.  Ah shit.  I don't think I could do it.  Damn.  Weenie.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

PAGE 100!



Aye......


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...





Why would you want to?  If you want to do something just do it. 

That's what's weird about him just evaporating.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

Joshy is NG and group chat and therapy is In Session


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)

I sure hope Josh stays with his foster parents.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I sure hope Josh stays with his foster parents.



From what HLN reported last night, he'll be in the custody of CPS temporarily. His foster parents want to adopt him.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is like our own weirdass thread with guests tuning in for the show. Lol
> 
> Thanks for the hidey thread Aye!!



Since all the trial threads seem to get locked at some point, I knew we'd need one that wasn't titled for a specific case.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't know if you want to do this but... It's Juan prosecuting.  Judge Sherry was replaced by a different judge

Watch Richard Chrisman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com

When Phoenix police Officer Richard Chrisman and another patrolman arrived in response to her domestic-violence call, she asked them to reason with her son. She expected they would issue a warning and cool things down.

Instead, about 15 minutes later, Danny Frank Rodriquez was shot dead inside the trailer. One of the family's dogs was also fatally shot.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 14, 2013)

Detailed Case View


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 14, 2013)

she kidnapped 12 year old Jonathan Foster 

tied him up with twine

and slowly blow torched him to death

Mona Nelson Trial ? She Kidnapped Him, She Tied Him Up With Twine, and Then Slowly Burned Him To Death With A Blowtorch -On Christmas Eve- The Trial Began This Week | The Last Refuge


----------



## animallover (Aug 15, 2013)

Are any of you watching the closing arguments in the sneiderman trial today?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> she kidnapped 12 year old Jonathan Foster
> 
> tied him up with twine
> 
> ...



I've been looking to see if there's a live feed of this trial, but can't find one. Even though it isn't a jury trial, I'd still like to see it. (I'm sure many others would also.)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)

animallover said:


> Are any of you watching the closing arguments in the sneiderman trial today?



Nope, I haven't had time the past couple of weeks to listen in/watch any trial. Work got busy, and I was lucky to catch up on here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)

animallover said:


> Are any of you watching the closing arguments in the sneiderman trial today?



I just started watching, and I'm sitting here with my mouth hanging open. I've never seen anything like this closing from the prosecution. Walking over to the defendant and her lawyer and calling them liars to their face? Screaming at the defendant "You are a liar!!!!"? 

I would have been objecting at the top of my lungs if I was her lawyer.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)

For anyone keeping up with Paula Deen's racial discrimination lawsuit, the judge dismissed it.

Judge Dismisses Racial Discrimination Lawsuit Against Paula Deen - ICTMN.com

***As a side note, I went out and bought some of her cookware to celebrate with her.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)

And now this idiot is using a mocking voice to repeat witness testimony??

Do they have rules for lawyers in Georgia, or can they just do or say whatever they want?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> And now this idiot is using a mocking voice to repeat witness testimony??
> 
> Do they have rules for lawyers in Georgia, or can they just do or say whatever they want?



Call Nancy Grace at CNN and ask her. LOL


----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

Homepages/Live Streams Links - Houston media

Houston News, Local News, Weather and Traffic | abc13.com
KTRK (ABC) - Houston, TX - Homepage

Eyewitness News live streaming video of newscasts
KTRK (ABC) - Houston, TX -- Live Stream of the NEWS


Eyewitness News live streaming video of newscasts
Watch live streaming video of Eyewitness News during our newscasts

WEEKDAYS: 4:30am-7:00am, 11am, 4pm, 5pm, 6pm and 10pm
SATURDAYS: 5:30am-7:00am, 8am-10am, 6pm and 10pm
SUNDAYS: 6am, 8am-10am, 5:30pm, 10pm
~~~~~

khou.com | Houston Breaking News, Weather, Traffic, Sports - KHOU.com
KHOU (CBS) - Houston, TX -- Homepage

Home - Houston weather, traffic, news | FOX 26 | MyFoxHouston
KRIV - (FOX) - Houston, TX -- Homepage

Click2Houston | Houston News, Texas News, Weather, Sports | KPRC Local 2
KPRC - (NBC) - Houston, TX -- Homepage

Houston News, Sports, Business, and Entertainment - The Houston Chronicle at Chron.com - Houston Chronicle
Houston Chronicle - Houston, TX -- Homepage
>>>>I hope the above info will be helpful to those who would like to follow the primary Houston media outlets re the Mona Nelson trial.


I haven't had time to check those links, that's what I found on it for cracker jacks.

*Nelson selected a trial by judge; even against her attorney's advice.*



   [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION] - do you remember on our old old thread there was an interview with Mona Nelson?  I can't find it now. 

That's some kind of evil.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> For anyone keeping up with Paula Deen's racial discrimination lawsuit, the judge dismissed it.
> 
> Judge Dismisses Racial Discrimination Lawsuit Against Paula Deen - ICTMN.com
> 
> ***As a side note, I went out and bought some of her cookware to celebrate with her.



I'm going to go lick a stick of butter and eat a scoop of sour cream.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION] - do you remember on our old old thread there was an interview with Mona Nelson?  I can't find it now.
> 
> That's some kind of evil.



She's not mentioned on there. I went and searched, but not a trace.

I'll look more when I get home tonight to see if anyone has a video up of her police interview.

*********************************

Links to more on this:

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...ect-in-boy-s-murder-in-Houston-is-1613310.php


----------



## wavingrl (Aug 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> And now this idiot is using a mocking voice to repeat witness testimony??
> 
> Do they have rules for lawyers in Georgia, or can they just do or say whatever they want?



Andrea Schneiderman?

certain something absurd is going on. 


```
I happened to tune in to some channel yesterday--Chicago--sentencing of Jesse Jackson, Jr and wife---emotional. Beyond me to know why people can't anticipate what will happen when they begin the downward spiral.

wonder what unbelievable thing has gone on in the Fort Hood trial. not enough to make an effort to find out.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION] - do you remember on our old old thread there was an interview with Mona Nelson?  I can't find it now.
> ...



Smack in the middle of the Jodi trial the subject of Mona came up and it was the whole story with the video of talking admitting it.  It was so very evil it's not something you could forget.  I can't find the video anywhere online now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It was probably deleted from that site when many of the contributors left and requested their 'work' be taken off as well.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Oh true that baby.

LOL


----------



## wavingrl (Aug 15, 2013)

meanwhile a much  more exciting trial concluded in Clayton County--

in DeKalb at times we  console ourselves--'not as bad as Clayton County'

Victor Hill not guilty; will remain Clayton Sheriff | www.myajc.com


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)

Mona Nelson, Accused of Burning Jonathan Foster, Says She's Not A Monster - ABC News

Click the video. Mona isn't speaking on camera, but this is a reporter that spoke to her behind bars and is talking about what she said in the interview.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2013)

speaking of sore losers 

wild about trial still has Zimmermans spot left open instead of Not Guilty 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mona Nelson, Accused of Burning Jonathan Foster, Says She's Not A Monster - ABC News
> 
> Click the video. Mona isn't speaking on camera, but this is a reporter that spoke to her behind bars and is talking about what she said in the interview.



I think maybe her interview got scrubbed off the internetz.  I can't find it anywhere.

It was....  The things monsters and nightmares are made of.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> speaking of sore losers
> 
> wild about trial still has Zimmermans spot left open instead of Not Guilty
> 
> --LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2013)

NJ Cop Faces 1st Degree Murder &#8212; should have followed Law of Self Defense

You&#8217;d think a police officer would know better, but I&#8217;ve come across a MD incident in which a New Jersey detective (working for a State prosecutor&#8217;s office) managed to violate multiple principles of the law of self defense and get himself charged with 1st degree murder.  (Usual disclaimer:  the &#8220;facts&#8221; in hand are drawn from &#8220;news&#8221; reports, and may or may not be accurate or complete. You know how it is.)

The NJ police officer, James Walker, was apparently visiting Maryland with his wife and children, traveling in their Kia minivan. 

Maryland shooting | NJ Police Officer | Murder Charge


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 16, 2013)

On verdict watch in the Andrea Sneiderman perjury trial.

Deliberations have reached the 1.5 hour mark between yesterday and today.

Nothing going on right now except for 2 deputies who stroll around the empty courtroom from time to time.

Watch Andrea Sneiderman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 16, 2013)

Something is happening in the courtroom.

The prosecution team has arrived, and there is a woman setting up microphones at both tables.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 16, 2013)

Question from the jury.

They want to see clips of one of Andrea's depositions.

Defense has no objection. State wants them to have to watch them in open court.

Judge agrees with state. Jury coming in to courtroom to watch clips.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 16, 2013)

Judge sent jury out for a few minutes before he showed the tapes so that he could yell at the court audio guy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 16, 2013)

Judge changed his mind and said they can't watch the tapes after all.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Judge changed his mind and said they can't watch the tapes after all.



That can't be very favorable for the state.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 16, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Judge changed his mind and said they can't watch the tapes after all.
> ...



What was odd was that neither side objected to his changing his mind.


----------



## wavingrl (Aug 16, 2013)

i managed to watch a few seconds of local news--

couldn't have been more amazed at the prosecutor and the defense attorney.

Andrea---

haven't listened to any of it--hope they reach a verdict. 

~~~

no longer will people be able to 'Pay It Forward' on 400--main toll road. some sort of scandal--people had been giving $1.00 --toll is 50 cents--driving off--it is suspected that employees had been keeping the change. guess they decided not necessary to go to court. 

government.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 16, 2013)

What's her max sentence amd charges?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What's her max sentence amd charges?





> Sneiderman now faces 13 lesser charges, including perjury and making false statements. She could still face lengthy time in prison as each charge carries a maximum sentence ranging from five to 10 years in prison.



Sneiderman trial: Who's who in the case? | HLNtv.com


----------



## testarosa (Aug 16, 2013)

Wowee jowee they slam ya for that lying shit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 16, 2013)

It's funny watching the verdictwatch coverage for this case. About every 1/2 hour they go to a local NBC reporter & guest sitting outside by the street to talk about the case. They keep having to stop in mid-sentence whenever a bus or truck passes by.


And there's tow trucks that keep going by pulling a US Mail delivery vehicle. Either it's the same truck going round & round the building just to get on camera, or their local USPS maintenance program SUCKS.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 16, 2013)

The jury reached the end of the day without a verdict.

The jurors won't be deliberating tomorrow because they have plans.

So verdictwatch resumes at 8:30 EDT Monday.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 16, 2013)

And so does skewl.

Work/listening to trial multitasking to resume normal schedule.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> It's funny watching the verdictwatch coverage for this case. About every 1/2 hour they go to a local NBC reporter & guest sitting outside by the street to talk about the case. They keep having to stop in mid-sentence whenever a bus or truck passes by.
> 
> 
> And there's tow trucks that keep going by pulling a US Mail delivery vehicle. Either it's the same truck going round & round the building just to get on camera, or their local USPS maintenance program SUCKS.



maybe the guys gps system was stuck in a loop 

--LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

Good morning Courts fans...

Still on VerdictWatch in the Sneiderman trial. No verdict so far, and the courtroom is empty. The "man on the street" and his guest have so far discussed getting lattes from Starbucks and how one guest last week got carbon monoxide poisoning from the trucks and busses, so now they have fans blowing into their faces.


I'm also watching this bizarro trial...

Watch Richard McTear Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com

A 25 year old punk is on trial for murder for throwing his girlfriend's 3 month old baby out the car window on I-275 in Tampa. So what has all the testimony been about so far? How crappy her apartment complex looks, and how her apartment looked like a dump. Not one word yet about him or the car. But they did find blood on a carpet and in a laundry basket.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Good morning Courts fans...
> 
> Still on VerdictWatch in the Sneiderman trial. No verdict so far, and the courtroom is empty. The "man on the street" and his guest have so far discussed getting lattes from Starbucks and how one guest last week got carbon monoxide poisoning from the trucks and busses, so now they have fans blowing into their faces.
> 
> ...



I have to edit some videos and then I'll tune in!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

A verdict has been reached in the Sneiderman trial.

The courtroom is filling up awaiting the jury.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> A verdict has been reached in the Sneiderman trial.
> 
> The courtroom is filling up awaiting the jury.



Ahhh hell!  I have a terrible time editing sound and listening to a trial.  Ear multitasking.

breaktime anyhow.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Cough unrelated to this case ;-)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

Here comes the jury.

Judge repeatedly told the audience not to display any emotion regarding the verdict.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Is the sound repeating or he keeps saying same same same same same?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Written in INK!  No erasing and changing your mind.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Here comes the jury.
> 
> Judge repeatedly told the audience not to display any emotion regarding the verdict.



i just happened to be home for a few 

a verdict has been readied


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Is the sound repeating or he keeps saying same same same same same?



He loves to repete himself. 

Guilty count 1,2 3,6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12

Not guilty counts 4,5,7, 13

Mixed bag for both sides.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Is the sound repeating or he keeps saying same same same same same?
> ...



*Guilty count 1,2 3,6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12*

is that all the perjury ones


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

Both sides in this trial get a prize for their efforts.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No it was mixed.  Some y some n.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



1 & 2 were for obstruction.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Sentencing?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sentencing?



State wants to sentence now. Defense wants to do it another day.

Sidebar now to bicker.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sentencing?
> ...



Is she writing her last will and testament?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

Sentencing tomorrow at 9:00 EDT

The deputies have taken her into custody.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

That shocking moment when they take you into custody.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



looking at lots of years


----------



## animallover (Aug 19, 2013)

Does anyone know how many years she could be facing?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)

"Oscar Pistorius will go on trial on March 3, accused of premeditated murder in the death of his girlfriend, Reeva Steenkamp."

Oscar Pistorius charged with murder in Steenkamp death - CNN.com

The CNN Howlers rumor is that his gf was pregnant and that Pistorius was furious about text messages he found on her phone from a previous bf.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)

animallover said:


> Does anyone know how many years she could be facing?



Looks like it could be 55 years.

"Sneiderman was found guilty of four counts of perjury, hindering the apprehension of a criminal, concealment of material facts, and three counts of giving false statements. She was found not guilty of three counts of perjury and one count of giving a false statement.

...........

Perjury carries a maximum sentence in Georgia of 10 years in prison, while the other charges carry a maximum of five years each. There is no mandatory minimum. The judge has broad discretion and can also choose to have the sentences run consecutively or concurrently."

Ga. Woman Convicted of Perjury in Husband's Death - ABC News


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

Sentencing time in a few minutes for Sneiderman.

All of her supporters are in court wearing black.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

OK well, it seems it won't be a few minutes.

The judge is going to allow Rusty's parents to speak. What that has to do with perjury charges is beyond me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

State is requesting a total of 40 years in jail.

Judge has allowed Steve Sneiderman to give a victim impact statement.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

Damn, if someone had decided to play a drinking game with this guy using the word "lied", they would be in an alcoholic coma right now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

Now he's bad-mouthing the people that defense is going to call on her behalf.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

Defense finally objects to Mr Sneiderman bad-mouthing Andrea and her friends.

Judge sustains objection.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

Mr Sneiderman starts bad-mouthing the defense attorney. Judge slaps him down hard, and tells him to stick to family impact. Mr Sneiderman decides to shut up and leave stand.


State changes sentence change to total of 20 years.


Defense starts witnesses to speak on Andrea's behalf.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

3rd friend on stand now, asking for leniency on the children's behalf.


Defense asks for a box of Kleenex for Andrea. Didn't they think in advance that she would start crying??


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 3rd friend on stand now, asking for leniency on the children's behalf.
> 
> 
> Defense asks for a box of Kleenex for Andrea. Didn't they think in advance that she would start crying??



Is it too obvious to do 

Tissue?

here?

LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

8th friend leaving stand now. Andrea is sobbing and eating her fingernails.

Mr Clegg is giving final statement for defense.



In other news, the Richard McTear murder case has ended in a mistrial. The defense in that case asked a witness questions they were explicitly told they couldn't ask. New trial date will be set on 3 SEPT.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

Andrea decides to give a statement of her own!!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

Um.

She's a faker.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Um.
> 
> She's a faker.
> 
> Just sayin'.



I'm thinking her decision to make a statement was a huge tactical mistake.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Um.
> ...



Yeah she didn't have enough rehearsal time for this performance.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh, attack the court and the prosecutors.

Yeah, that's a wise thing to do.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh boy this is bad.

Especially the whisper <sob> voice.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

Mrs Sneiderman turned down my generous offer, so now you should nail her to the wall. 


What a putz.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

Brief recess while Judge makes up his mind.


And he tells the audience again to leave if they can't contain any outbursts.



Now, while we wait, a musical interlude for Andrea...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

Andrea is just laughing and smiling during the break. Looks like she's having a good time. 


Bet that changes drastically in the next few minutes.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Andrea is just laughing and smiling during the break. Looks like she's having a good time.
> 
> 
> Bet that changes drastically in the next few minutes.



She's a total faker!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

Judge is coming back.

Andrea has put her sad face back on.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

His head is super shiny.  I wonder if he waxes it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

Damn, this judge is a prick about outbursts.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

5+5+5+5+5+5 - 5 years in custody

CONCURRENT.

What is that in Real Life.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

5 years on each charge, all concurrent. 1 year credit for house arrest. Off she goes in cuffs.


So much for her hopes of probation.

Hey Andrea...


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> damn, this judge is a prick about outbursts.



no tolerance!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 5 years on each charge, all concurrent. 1 year credit for house arrest. Off she goes in cuffs.
> 
> 
> So much for her hopes of probation.
> ...



I thought defense said 3 years time served + house arrest.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 5+5+5+5+5+5 - 5 years in custody
> 
> CONCURRENT.
> 
> What is that in Real Life.



Means she's going to the hoosegow for a few years.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

She is lucky with that sentence.

But there's still no pony in the future.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 5 years on each charge, all concurrent. 1 year credit for house arrest. Off she goes in cuffs.
> ...



She was on house arrest from 2 AUG 2012 to 31 July 2013. Yesterday was her only time in custody.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 5+5+5+5+5+5 - 5 years in custody
> ...



She needs it.  There's guilt all over her fakery.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

She turned down a year plea?

Oopsie daisy.

LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> She turned down a year plea?
> 
> Oopsie daisy.
> 
> LOL



She should have climbed on that pony when she had the chance.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > She turned down a year plea?
> ...



People always wanting a prettier pony when the pony is standing right in front of them waiting.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



To be honest, I think she was hoping for...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 20, 2013)

five years really 

that was kind of a rip off 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 5 years on each charge, all concurrent. 1 year credit for house arrest. Off she goes in cuffs.
> ...



plus she gets first time offender program 

which means she will be able to have her rights 

to vote and have a guns after she completes the sentence


----------



## testarosa (Aug 22, 2013)

Hearing deferred in Shellie Zimmerman's perjury case | News 13


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Hearing deferred in Shellie Zimmerman's perjury case | News 13



Oh my. It lookin lyke da fambly and da reverens is gonna has ta waits longa fo dey "Justus fo Traydemark".


----------



## testarosa (Aug 22, 2013)

LOL

I think the JoJo hearing is the 26th to get the dp retrial date set.

Did you see that she's been shooting her mouth off on the Tweeter and now her attorneys want to make sure none of the potential jurors saw that?



They've got to be wishing for the needle by now too.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> LOL
> 
> I think the JoJo hearing is the 26th to get the dp retrial date set.
> 
> ...



With all the non-stop coverage of Psycho Jodi during and since the trial, they're going to have a really hard time finding a jury that hasn't made up their mind about the little nutcase.


They might want to consider moving the trial to Botswana.



(As an added bonus, they could "accidentally" leave the HLN screechy bitches behind when the trial is over  )


----------



## testarosa (Aug 22, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...



As long as Botswana streams trials and has Shipping on hand to translate the Botswanian judge, I'm IN.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 22, 2013)

FORT HOOD, Texas (AP) &#8212; The soldier on trial for the 2009 Fort Hood shooting rampage has declined to give a closing argument.

Maj. Nidal Hasan is acting as his own attorney but did not give a closing argument on Thursday. On Wednesday, Hasan rested his case without calling any witnesses or testifying in his own defense.

No closing argument from Fort Hood suspect | khou.com Houston

Time for the hanging!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> FORT HOOD, Texas (AP)  The soldier on trial for the 2009 Fort Hood shooting rampage has declined to give a closing argument.
> 
> Maj. Nidal Hasan is acting as his own attorney but did not give a closing argument on Thursday. On Wednesday, Hasan rested his case without calling any witnesses or testifying in his own defense.
> 
> ...



Being the military, he will get the firing squad. 


Although, if I had my way, he would get life without parole. Let him suffer for a couple of decades tootling around the prison in his wheelchair.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 23, 2013)

Source: George Zimmerman may be shopping for shotgun | www.wftv.com

That went off as a "news alert" on my phone.

fk'n media.

Heck, I'll loan him my shotgun.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 23, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > FORT HOOD, Texas (AP)  The soldier on trial for the 2009 Fort Hood shooting rampage has declined to give a closing argument.
> ...



I'm thinking no breaks with that.  Spasms and sores for a couple decades tooting around the prison in his wheelchair.  OOPSIE!  Did someone knock your wheelchair over?

>>To avoid muscle spasms, Hasan also must have 15- to 20-minute breaks for stretching every four hours. To avoid developing sores, he also must relieve pressure by lifting himself off his wheelchair for about a minute every half hour.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Source: George Zimmerman may be shopping for shotgun | www.wftv.com
> 
> That went off as a "news alert" on my phone.
> 
> ...



"Shopping" for the shotgun at the Kel Tec plant? 

George was probably at the plant to work out the endorsement deal. And they probably gave him a nice bag of goodies before he left.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


 
This POS has to wear a diaper and be changed. Nobody should have to suffer attending catering to this sub-human.

He should be shot by a firing squad and then fed to pigs.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 23, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Even the pigs don't want him.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Source: George Zimmerman may be shopping for shotgun | www.wftv.com
> 
> That went off as a "news alert" on my phone.
> 
> ...



Seems WFTV can't get their shit straight. Keltec's tactical shotgun is the "KSG", not GSC.

Hell of a concept, though at $1,000+, not high on my wish list. I'd much rather blow 12 G's on the Ma Deuce at the shop down the road.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 23, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Source: George Zimmerman may be shopping for shotgun | www.wftv.com
> ...



Probably a slow news day for them. They should, at least, report on this story instead: WWII vet, beaten by teens outside Eagles Lodge, dies | Spokane/E. WA - KXLY.com
WWII vet, beaten by teens outside Eagles Lodge, dies


----------



## testarosa (Aug 23, 2013)

It's a jungle out there today.


----------



## animallover (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey Trial buddies! Have a great weekend. Im ready for the Jodi show to start soon.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 25, 2013)

*O.M.F.G.*

Kathy Griffin Dons Hoodie for Trayvon Martin Twitter 'March'


Now these idiots are "marching" on Twitter. 


And her picture makes me want to


----------



## testarosa (Aug 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> *O.M.F.G.*
> 
> Kathy Griffin Dons Hoodie for Trayvon Martin Twitter 'March'
> 
> ...



 on the pukage.

Virtual March

WTF

Virtual March

Having a hard time getting my head around Virtual March.

I freaking TOLD you Twitter was the death of our society.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > *O.M.F.G.*
> ...



And Facebook will kill whatever parts of society Twitter doesn't.


----------



## wavingrl (Aug 25, 2013)

Hannah Anderson-? somewhat related.

The funerals of her mother and brother were held yesterday--she was strong--comforted by grandparents and members of her mother's family. No sign of dad.

A great uncle was interviewed--sounds pretty pissed at dad. Called him --'Mr. Brett'--would like to know what he knew about James DiMaggio and when. 

It was a Catholic service.

Hannah plans to become a firefighter.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 26, 2013)

The judge did not allow today's # JodiArias hearing to be broadcast live, but our cameras are in the courtroom. As soon as the hearing is over, we'll run the video to our satellite truck and press play so you won't miss a moment. We're expecting to hit play sometime after our show starts at 12 p.m. ET. 

Twoon Trial Live Stream ? HLN Live Stream from Court | LNC ? Live News Stream & Chat ? Breaking News Live Blog


----------



## testarosa (Aug 26, 2013)

Pending motions will be addressed Sept 16

And that was that.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 27, 2013)

Eeegads!

Twitter.  The death of society.

>>No day-after regrets for Miley Cyrus. Nearly 24 hours after her headline-making, head-scratching performance at the MTV Video Music Awards in Brooklyn, NY, the 20-year-old singer-actress continued along the same raunchy, twerk-y lines via Twitter, sharing raunchy pictures of herself with her *13.3 million followers.*

omg! Celebrity gossip, news photos, babies, couples, hotties, and more - omg! from Yahoo!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 28, 2013)

George Zimmerman's wife pleads guilty to perjury charge - CNN.com


> She will be placed on probation for one year, is required to perform 100 hours of community service, and must pay court costs. She also must file a letter of apology within 30 days to Judge Kenneth Lester, who presided over her husband's case at the time the perjury was committed.




This is going to *REALLY* piss off the board trolls who wanted her to go to prison as George's proxy.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 28, 2013)

I had a little gloat yesterday.

Just a dinky little one.  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...-come-mark-o-mara-filing-suit-against-fl.html


----------



## testarosa (Aug 28, 2013)

Good golly gerty.

Just how many race threads are out there?

My mom: "you know, if everyone was the same color we wouldn't have all these problems, why did God create so many colors?  That was a huge fubar".

Well she's starting to get up there a bit.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 3, 2013)

We need a trial.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 3, 2013)

this one is not happening 

father not to be charged in killing of man who raped his daughter 

Texas father who beat Jesus Flores to death for raping 5-year-old daughter will NOT face murder charges | Mail Online


----------



## testarosa (Sep 3, 2013)

Watch De'Marquise Elkins Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com

Watch Grant Hayes Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com

Broward County Bond Court



Watch Broward Bond Court Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## testarosa (Sep 4, 2013)

Ariel Castro found dead in Jail Cell 

He hung himself.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ariel Castro found dead in Jail Cell
> 
> He hung himself.



oh well


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ariel Castro found dead in Jail Cell
> 
> He hung himself.



Good! That's more oxygen for the rest of us.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 4, 2013)

OMFG

My news alert went off to tell me that Zimmerman was ticketed in Lake Mary for speeding.

Have I mentioned how much I hate the fuckin' media lately?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OMFG
> 
> My news alert went off to tell me that Zimmerman was ticketed in Lake Mary for speeding.
> 
> Have I mentioned how much I hate the fuckin' media lately?



Speeding?? zOMG!!!!


*Cry havoc, and let slip the dogs of court!!!!*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Sep 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OMFG
> 
> My news alert went off to tell me that Zimmerman was ticketed in Lake Mary for speeding.
> 
> Have I mentioned how much I hate the fuckin' media lately?



It's way past time the media stops reporting on everything Z does. Is it really that slow of a day for the reporters? Someone needs to fire their asses for even writing a story on it.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 4, 2013)

There will be a new butthurt thread in 5, 4, 3..


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ariel Castro found dead in Jail Cell
> 
> He hung himself.



I just read the most retarded article ever on BSNBC.com

There is an idiot psychologist saying the 3 girls were "cheated out of justice" by the monster hanging himself. 

Someone should let the goofball know that they got the best justice. He got death for his crime without them ever having to relive the ordeal testifying in court. And they can rest assured in the knowledge that he will never, ever be out on the street hunting them down.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 4, 2013)

They're dancing the Sadist is Dead Dance.

Now maybe they can get on with their lives.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OMFG
> 
> My news alert went off to tell me that Zimmerman was ticketed in Lake Mary for speeding.
> 
> Have I mentioned how much I hate the fuckin' media lately?



It hit the web...

George Zimmerman speeding ticket Lake Mary - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## testarosa (Sep 4, 2013)

Bets?

My money's on Shallow.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Bets?
> 
> My money's on Shallow.



He'll start the thread right after president Slick holds his press conference.


"If I has a street, it would look just like Rinehart Road".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Sep 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Bets?
> 
> My money's on Shallow.



There's far too many that could be called 'Shallow' on here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2013)

Fucking asshole media...

George Zimmerman reportedly pulled over for speeding in Lake Mary, Florida | wtsp.com


Got a story about speeding? Well then, throw in 2 gun mentions. Because that's REALLY relevant to the story.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know if anyone is interested, but I have been watching the Grant Hayes trial. It has been interesting.  The trial is in NC and the case is about Grant Hayes and his wife killing Grants x-girl friend. At first they were going to tri the 2 together. Because of motions being made that seemed they were going to be blaming each other for the crime a judge decided to tri them separately. Grant's trial is going on now. Amanda's will be in January.
Grant has been known to make threats on his x's life. At this point in the trial it has been said that Laura was killed and dismembered in NC the body was found in TX in a creek located across the road from Amanda's sisters's house. The head had been soaked in acid. This has been a very interesting trial. Here is a link of some of what the trial is about. Raleigh man's defense blames wife for ex-girlfriend's murder :: WRAL.com


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is a link if- anyone wants to watch the Grant Hayes live stream. 
Chat House News: Grant Hayes murder trial - Live Stream & Live Twitter Feed


----------



## testarosa (Sep 5, 2013)

My news alarm went off.

Zimmerman's wife filed for divorce.

<sigh>


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> My news alarm went off.
> 
> Zimmerman's wife filed for divorce.
> 
> <sigh>



If she was smart, she would have waited until George got his money from the lawsuits against NBC & CNN.


Oh well, if she wants to be stupid AND poor, so be it.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > My news alarm went off.
> ...



Duh.

Had to jump on GMA and get her own fame and digs in there.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 6, 2013)

Breaking news!!

Zimmerman's wife says he feels invincible. 

I'm shutting those "breaking news" assholes off.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Breaking news!!
> 
> Zimmerman's wife says he feels invincible.
> 
> I'm shutting those "breaking news" assholes off.





> She is asking for "equitable distribution" of their assets *including anything her husband might gain from a defamation suit he has filed against NBC* as well as equal share of their debts.



George Zimmerman's Wife Says He Is 'Selfish,' Feels 'Invincible' - ABC News


Fat chance on that, Tubby. The judge won't award you what he MIGHT get, only what he has when the divorce is final.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Sep 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Breaking news!!
> 
> Zimmerman's wife says he feels invincible.
> 
> I'm shutting those "breaking news" assholes off.



Sounds like something CNN's screaming hags would call 'breaking news'. LOL


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 6, 2013)

I am back. Computer still infected with viruses--hopefully not as many.

Did I hear anything worth a mention?

Teenage girl stabbed her mother 79x. After hours of analyses--'this didn't happen overnight'---hurray--as long as we are all clear about that. 

Inferences:

--mother's last word 'Jehovah'
--aunt? father's  sister--the daughter had issues with Mother's religion

--problems with stepfather--behavioral issues exhibited when mother remarried --daughter was 7

--Aurora, Co--

that's about it.

a young lady gave birth in the restroom of a sporting event and stuffed the baby in a trash bag and left it in the toilet. rejoined her friends and is now in custody.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, I guess this makes sense...

Asteroid named after Trayvon Martin? Lowell Observatory's sole trustee wishes upon a star - Washington Times

They want to name an asteroid after Trayvon. Which is appropriate because an asteroid is a dark, lifeless body floating aimlessly through the universe.


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 6, 2013)

Zimmerman and Trayvon and all things related. crickets.

I was 'happy' that FL's Stand Your Ground law -'won'--in awe of the defense team--Mark O'Mara--who knew such attorneys existed. Effective--precedent setting case. 

The most I would ever have done in George Zimmerman's position would have been to call 911. 

If I had been Trayvon I would have gone home eaten my skittles and told my dad that I had been followed.

After all that has been said about either of them--the only useful piece of fyi--SYG was upheld. 

I know that GA has a variation of SYG--and until/unless I study it thoroughly--I can expect a different outcome if I find myself in a similar situation. 

Those that watched the Andrea Yates trial--jury of my peers. Whatever I have to do to stay out of court--that is my life's mission.

With all that is going on in Syria/Middle East--sometimes I think what is stopping 'an extremist/group of extremists' from another 911?  If CDC is a target--the sort of germ warfare/viruses that could be released are infinite. They could 'wipe out' the US in so many ways. 

~~~~~~~~
The 'kid'--Josh Young--acquitted a couple of weeks ago--is now 'on the run'--left his foster family--seems to be into drugs and women.  Maybe it is a 'phase' and maybe he will come to his senses. 

Pretty much a waste of time to live in a style that involves 'risk'.jmo.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 9, 2013)

I got two BREAKING NEWS! 'es

Which do you want first?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I got two BREAKING NEWS! 'es
> 
> Which do you want first?



Knowing our wonderful liberal media, one of them has to be that George used the bathroom and didn't wash his hands.

So give us the other one.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 9, 2013)

The first one was the house he stayed in was 250k and NOT A TRAILER!

The second said "Zimmerman's been taken into custody" but the story is he's being questioned.

George Zimmerman in custody, police investigate 'possible domestic battery' - OrlandoSentinel.com

I smell a pissed off woman scorned.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The first one was the house he stayed in was 250k and NOT A TRAILER!
> 
> The second said "Zimmerman's been taken into custody" but the story is he's being questioned.
> 
> ...



I smell a Tubby trying to build a case in an attempt to get all the lawsuit money.

I also smell a media whore trying to build a career for herself on a reality show.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The first one was the house he stayed in was 250k and NOT A TRAILER!
> ...



 to your sniffer.


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 9, 2013)

Shellie.

Kinda tacky.

Certainly made the day for HLN. 

yawn.

If Mark O'Mara has any other cases scheduled to be televised--I would watch him.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 9, 2013)

Fancy Grapes is all tingles over this 

I can't believe all the news in the world the HSN hotheads are foaming at the mouth with this


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 10, 2013)

still going this AM. not that I am surprised.

They are working the 'possible mood disorder' angle. 

GZ was living in the house?

Shellie and Dad stopped by to collect some things.

Words were exchanged--that is about all I can believe.

Anyone who tries to say this is blasted by those who want to muddy the waters.

He got a speeding ticket--I think doing 60 mph and the posted limit was 45 mph. That piece of fyi and this new piece of fyi--and we get--'GZ is filled with rage...which is why he responded violently to Trayvon.'


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Sep 10, 2013)

The Z incident with his 'wife' was a complete slap in the face of the media hounds. The media jumped to conclusions without getting any facts on what happened. Nancy Grace was a little pissed when she told by one of the cops at the scene that Z did NOT have a gun on him and that her father did not have any indication of being hit by Z. NG quickly cut him off in her usual hateful tone. The medics even reported that her father did not need treatment and had no marks on him. I chalk this up to being a 'stunt' by Shellie in trying to garner sympathy from the masses.

Edited to add:

It's also reported that Z is staying at that house with his father-in-law, but that Shellie hasn't stayed there. So, who looks more like an ass here - Z or his wife?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The Z incident with his 'wife' was a complete slap in the face of the media hounds. The media jumped to conclusions without getting any facts on what happened. Nancy Grace was a little pissed when she told by one of the cops at the scene that Z did NOT have a gun on him and that her father did not have any indication of being hit by Z. NG quickly cut him off in her usual hateful tone. The medics even reported that her father did not need treatment and had no marks on him. I chalk this up to being a 'stunt' by Shellie in trying to garner sympathy from the masses.



I don't think it was to garner sympathy. I think it was to drive sales of the book she is probably going to write. What better tidbit could she put in it than the lurid details of the fight? The masses would swarm to buy it just to get the "inside scoop".


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

Dangit you guys!  I'm searching "fancy grapes" again.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The Z incident with his 'wife' was a complete slap in the face of the media hounds. The media jumped to conclusions without getting any facts on what happened. Nancy Grace was a little pissed when she told by one of the cops at the scene that Z did NOT have a gun on him and that her father did not have any indication of being hit by Z. NG quickly cut him off in her usual hateful tone. The medics even reported that her father did not need treatment and had no marks on him. I chalk this up to being a 'stunt' by Shellie in trying to garner sympathy from the masses.
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> It's also reported that Z is staying at that house with his father-in-law, but that Shellie hasn't stayed there. So, who looks more like an ass here - Z or his wife?



They were so hysterical they were Experting on whether he would get 5 or 15 years.

Oh boy.  I found Fancy Grapes, I had to turn the volume down.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > The Z incident with his 'wife' was a complete slap in the face of the media hounds. The media jumped to conclusions without getting any facts on what happened. Nancy Grace was a little pissed when she told by one of the cops at the scene that Z did NOT have a gun on him and that her father did not have any indication of being hit by Z. NG quickly cut him off in her usual hateful tone. The medics even reported that her father did not need treatment and had no marks on him. I chalk this up to being a 'stunt' by Shellie in trying to garner sympathy from the masses.
> ...



She really blew a gasket when no one would agree with her.

And what do you think of her hideous new hairdo??


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

Tubby is lying her ass off in that entire 911 call.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



OMFG I forgot how much I can't stand her.

I don't use the word ever, but she scores the c word - I'll make an exception for her.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



LOL I love the Taaffe friend, he was giving it to her.  What a total bitch.  Wow.  I need to go beat a tree.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Use the horny rooster to beat the tree.

*Two-fer!!!!!! *


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...





I'll let the duck watch, it will boost her self esteem.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

They aren't going to let it go.

>>WFTV is working to find out if police will release video that may have recorded the domestic dispute that landed George Zimmerman and his estranged wife back in the spotlight.


On the left are the interviews

Video may have been recorded of dispute between Zimmerman, wife | www.wftv.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> They aren't going to let it go.
> 
> >>WFTV is working to find out if police will release video that may have recorded the domestic dispute that landed George Zimmerman and his estranged wife back in the spotlight.
> 
> ...






> Shellie Zimmerman was asking that her husband pay for a permanent life insurance policy with her named as the beneficiary, according to a divorce petition made public last week.



Where in the world does she get the idea that he has to make her his permanent beneficiary? So if he remarries his new wife and possible kids are left with nothing??


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

M O'M:  "Are you actually asking if a citizen should give up their 2nd Amendment rights because they're getting a divorce?"


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't going to let it go.
> ...



Looks like her true colors are laying all over the floor out for the world to see.  Good job, Tubster!

Maybe blondy will be a


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



If some dumbass judge does grant her that, he should take out a policy for $400.00



The price of a new iPad.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## wavingrl (Sep 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The Z incident with his 'wife' was a complete slap in the face of the media hounds. The media jumped to conclusions without getting any facts on what happened. Nancy Grace was a little pissed when she told by one of the cops at the scene that Z did NOT have a gun on him and that her father did not have any indication of being hit by Z. NG quickly cut him off in her usual hateful tone. The medics even reported that her father did not need treatment and had no marks on him. I chalk this up to being a 'stunt' by Shellie in trying to garner sympathy from the masses.
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> It's also reported that Z is staying at that house with his father-in-law, but that Shellie hasn't stayed there. So, who looks more like an ass here - Z or his wife?



I wouldn't be able to tell you exactly 'what it was', but something in Shellie's 911 call struck me as contrived. Oh--yes, I do--the remark--'I don't think I've ever known who he is...'
Great title for a book. 

blah, blah, blah--'She stuck by him through the trial...'

blech. I don't know who--but someone was moaning that 'this could be bad for GZ with respect to the Federal trial'. No spousal immunity and she would be able to 'tell all'. 

I haven't heard that there will definitely be a Federal trial. 

and so much more.

Those who are supposed to care so deeply about the exploited--why bother to type the words again. It does concern me that these people have 'fans'--indicating a severe impairment of a percentage of the population. 

At least relocate to another part of FL. I would in GZ's position.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

**BREAKING NEWS ALERT**

The video of the "domestic incident" may be on the smashed (and cut with a knife) iPad.

Well there goes the live coverage screeching and expert'ing for this afternoon.

Now what are they going to talk about.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

**BREAKING NEWS ALERT**

Stamina no longer represents Z.

I haz a Stamina sadz.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

LAKE MARY, Fla - Lake Mary Police are now questioning the validity of several statements Shellie Zimmerman made when she told 911 dispatchers her estranged husband, George Zimmerman, threatened her and her father at gunpoint Monday afternoon. 

"We did not find a gun, did not locate a weapon," said Zach Hudson, public information officer with the Lake Mary Police Department. "Nobody ever saw a gun. A gun is not part of this story." 

Still, a gun was at the crux of the account Shellie Zimmerman provided to 911 dispatchers when calling for help. 

"He continually has his hand on his gun and he keeps saying, 'Step closer.' He is just threatening all of us," Shellie can be heard telling dispatchers. 

Hudson told ABC Action News Shellie provided a written statement Monday night saying she never saw a gun and only assumed her estranged husband was carrying a weapon because he touched his stomach. 

Shellie called police to her father's home on Sprucewood Road around 2 p.m. She claimed George punched her father in the face and threatened both of them with a gun. 

"He accosted my father and then took my IPad and then smashed it and cut it with a pocketknife. I don't know what he is capable of. I am really really scared," Shellie told dispatchers. 

According to authorities, Shellie's father did not have any visible injuries. 

In the 911 call, Shellie asked the dispatcher to send paramedics because her father's nose looked like it was broken. 

There are also other inconsistencies police pointed to on the 911.

Lake Mary Police are now calling into question several statements Shellie Zimmerman made to 911


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> They may be doing the News Thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MOM--of course not. he did his job--doesn't sound like he has been paid but things may work out in that department eventually. Perhaps he provided a referral--someone with his level of expertise in divorce law --if not his style. 

What he could/would do with Shellie if he got her on the stand.

 I love it. Will always cherish the memories of the Great Trial. The chunk of concrete--sigh. So many moments when all seemed to be lost and he snatched victory from the jaws of defeat. 

what a tempest in a teapot. 

George, pack your bags and get out of there. Not worth the hassle. Does he know about Gulfshores AL/FL--it is nice there. A number of nice places on the west coast. Never have to see Shellie and her father again. A big plus. Away from crazed and obsessed people--many in the media. 

Just go.

It is like listening to a group of kindergarteners--

-George had/has a gun
-George hit someone
-George broke the ipad
-George has a new girlfriend
-George said a bad word

stfu. the only response.
I left just when they announced that some video might be obtained from the damaged ipad and 'charges might be filed'. 

Not ready to turn the TV on again.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > They may be doing the News Thing.
> ...



They are putting their "he's done with George" spin on it when in reality he's not handling his divorce.

He is still involved in the important stuff.

It's the media thing again, he's not doing the divorce.

O'Mara, now a legal analyst for CNN, continues to be the attorney of record in the impending defamation lawsuit against NBC; Pennsylvania attorney Jim Beasley will be the lead attorney on the case.

He will also still be involved with outstanding sanction motions and recovery of costs from the state of Florida for expenses related to Zimmerman's murder trial.


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



all I can say--get some kind of help, if you are a person who believes even 1/10 of that 's'. 

Let us review. Mark O'Mara is a criminal defense attorney. President or past-president of the FL bar association. I heard and understood when the trial ended that he had finished with his task--would follow-up with the motions and should there be a Federal trial, resulting from the original--he would follow-up with that, too. I actually thought he said he would not represent Zimmerman in the civil matter--perhaps lend a hand if needed.

I don't know much--but am able to comprehend facts. 

had to change the channel--a long story about 'how it is when couples choose to divorce' was being told.  I wish we could time travel--to next week or a month from now. After the video from the ipad has been analyzed. 

It is really enough to know that Shellie didn't want to press charges and neither did George. Sure, 'The State' can find probable cause to prosecute--I would think extreme caution would be advised based on The State's previous performance. 

whatever people, whatever.  

locally, the long awaited trials of a number of Atlanta Public school educators implicated in a serious cheating scandal is the top story. several more people have shot and killed each other over the weekend. a huge drug bust was made--months of surveillance--I forget how many millions in ecstacy and ? methamphetamines were recovered.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Some days it takes me 6 posts to say 1 thing.



Guess what?

stop

I saw your new Star Trek movie today.

stop

At Best Buy

stop

It just went on sale today!

stop

And they already cut the price from $25 to $17.

stop

Can't stop 

stop

I'm going to wait until it costs $10.

stop

Which should be next week.

stop



stop 

Send.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Some days it takes me 6 posts to say 1 thing.
> ...








stop

Are you

Stop

Watching Obummer speech

Stop

Or

Stop

YOU GAVE IN!

Stop

And are watching

Stop

Young Kirk

Stop

Ha ha

Send


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



*stop

Are you

Stop

Watching Obummer speech*


no 
stop

preparing boat and tackle
stop

for fishing trip
stop

later this week 


did hear 
stop 

that the left
stop 

believes 
stop 

*that peace though strength *
stop 

is solving the 
stop 

Syrian problem
stop 

--LOL
send


----------



## testarosa (Sep 10, 2013)

I am listening

Stop

To

Stop

Science digest

Stop

Www tim berners-lee

Stop 

Bed bath book

Stop

But yes that's what I heard

Send


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Sep 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Some days it takes me 6 posts to say 1 thing.
> ...



Wait till the Christmas ads start rolling out and it'll be on clearance for $1.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Didn't watch either.

stop

I never watch president Slick.

stop

I get the lowlites the next day.

stop

And I didn't buy the movie.

stop

I'll wait until they only want $8

stop

In the discount rack.

stop

At the supermarket.

stop

Send


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I'm going

stop

to buy it

stop

today and I'll

stop

give you the 

stop

whole summary

stop

in detail! and

stop

with new full color

stop

action packed

stop

graphics for you

stop

to admire

stop

after I watch it

stop

five times

stop

DAMMIT [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] for your 

stop

anti-troll addicting

stop

typese  LOL

send


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

[MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]

This is for you, I know how you've been missing Shipping.

Medical Examiner in Zimmerman Trial Sues For $100 Million, Says Prosecutors Threw the Case | Your Black World


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm going
> 
> stop
> 
> ...



Don't need a summary.

stop

I read it already.

stop

Stupid movie.

stop

Dumb Wrath of Khan remake.

stop

What will they do for an encore?

stop

Remake "The Voyage Home"? 

stop

Send


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]
> 
> This is for you, I know how you've been missing Shipping.
> 
> Medical Examiner in Zimmerman Trial Sues For $100 Million, Says Prosecutors Threw the Case | Your Black World



   

If there is a God in Heaven, please let them have this trial on *WAT*!!!!


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]
> ...



Guess who is lawyer is?

Willie Gary, a high-powered attorney whose client list includes the Rev. Jesse Jackson and the family of baseball legend Roger Maris, is picking up a new client -- the Fort Lauderdale NAACP.

Gary will serve pro bono as legal adviser to William McCormick, in his capacity as president of the local chapter of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People. McCormick is preparing a packed agenda for Gary, including a review of the county's recent disparity study.

To the Point: Sunday, July 21, 2013: Attorney Willie Gary discusses 'Stand Your Ground' law


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going
> ...



What do you mean you read it - ?

If they STOP making Star Trek, I'm going to have a sadz.

This is all we've got!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What do you mean you read it - ?
> 
> If they STOP making Star Trek, I'm going to have a sadz.
> 
> This is all we've got!



I meant that I read the summary of the movie already.

stop

Star Trek Into Darkness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

stop

And they will make more.

stop

I hear the next one is going to be titled... 

stop

Star Trek 90210

stop



stop

Send


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean you read it - ?
> ...





stop



stop



send


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

In other news.

Florida man in brain-eating case apologizes | News - Home

K.  Going to work now.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

BREAKING

Lake Mary police: We hope to complete George Zimmerman domestic violence investigation today.

Lake Mary police plan news conferences *at noon and 5 p.m. today,* saying they hope by then to have closed their investigation into allegations of domestic violence involving George Zimmerman and his estranged wife, Shellie.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> BREAKING
> 
> Lake Mary police: We hope to complete George Zimmerman domestic violence investigation today.
> 
> Lake Mary police plan news conferences *at noon and 5 p.m. today,* saying they hope by then to have closed their investigation into allegations of domestic violence involving George Zimmerman and his estranged wife, Shellie.



TWO pressies for this?

They sure are enjoying their 15 minutes of fame, aren't they??


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING
> ...



There's an email on the Borg that some random citizen guy wrote to the Chief of PD (spelled cheif) and the chief wrote back in great detail about his thoughts and opinions on what happened Monday a couple of times.  He's also been talking to TMZ, etc.

HUGELY unprofessional.  I couldn't believe it.  Stupid dick.

The sheriff is great, this chief - aka cheif -is a joke and a half.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I hope all the news stations send out their helicopters to cover the statements.

Because that would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

So, I'm curious.

If I had a domestic altercation and there were no injuries or charges pressed, maybe because, oh I don't know, I was on probation and if I did anything wrong I'd have to spend some time in the pokey and I was getting some loot that I may not be able to get my hands on anymore, so everyone dropped the thing, would the city take my electronics and spend a bunch of money to recover stuff and do a thorough investigation to see if they should do something anyhow?


----------



## asaratis (Sep 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So, I'm curious.
> 
> If I had a domestic altercation and there were no injuries or charges pressed, maybe because, oh I don't know, I was on probation and if I did anything wrong I'd have to spend some time in the pokey and I was getting some loot that I may not be able to get my hands on anymore, so everyone dropped the thing, would the city take my electronics and spend a bunch of money to recover stuff and do a thorough investigation to see if they should do something anyhow?


That depends on many factors that you have not addressed.  The authorities (all of them) are humans, subject to prejudice, errors, omissions, graft, corruption and utter stupidity.  The outcome of your hypothetical depends on your character, your color, their character, their color and whether they're in a good or bad mood when it happens.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

*BREAKING* 

Yet again, my phone just won't shut it with Zimmerman..

"No charges 'any time soon' footage from the cut with a knife iPad may not be accessed for days, weeks or months."

Let's wrap this show up now.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

asaratis said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > So, I'm curious.
> ...



Shhh! That was  sarcasm


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

[MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]

Did you see this?

Medical Examiner in Zimmerman Trial Sues For $100 Million, Says Prosecutors Threw the Case | Your Black World

Don't get the morons over here in this thread, we'll have to wipe them out.

On second thought, okay, we can have some fun with that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So, I'm curious.
> 
> If I had a domestic altercation and there were no injuries or charges pressed, maybe because, oh I don't know, I was on probation and if I did anything wrong I'd have to spend some time in the pokey and I was getting some loot that I may not be able to get my hands on anymore, so everyone dropped the thing, would the city take my electronics and spend a bunch of money to recover stuff and do a thorough investigation to see if they should do something anyhow?



Nah, you're OK. They only do that if you're married to a White Hispanic who gets pulled over for speeding and visits gun factories.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > So, I'm curious.
> ...



Whew!  That was close.  Dodged that bullet.


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 11, 2013)

sayitain't so----

<Volusia County released a letter on Tuesday, stating that Bao was fired last week. Spokesman Dave Byron declined to give a reason for Bao&#8217;s termination, citing &#8220;county standard personnel practices,&#8221; reports CBS News.>

and now a $100,000,000 lawsuit.

Dr. Shipping Bao--who can forget him. 

He alleges that the DA and LE believed that Trayvon 'got what he deserved'. That is ---wait for it--RACISM.  That is what it is. 

Now--Dr. Bao--clearly the only non-racist employed by Volusia county, will strike a blow for justice. 

The gift that keeps on giving. New Year's Eve--we all gather on a beach in FL and watch the trial again on a giant screen. Better if the highlights could be edited. Fireworks in the background. Popcorn, beer and wine. Ring in the New Year--roflmao!!!

priceless.

The hoodie will be displayed in the Smithsonian. 

but for over a month, perhaps 2 months. no mention of Trayvon.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



 DON'T say bullet in Florida.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



bulletsbulletsbulletsbulletsbullets

Hey speaking of bulletsbulletsbullets

I got a ton of great photos at the FL aquarium and I was going to post them in my profile, but there was a lot of teeth, and some stingers, and claws, there were claws.

And I didn't want to scare you.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> sayitain't so----
> 
> <Volusia County released a letter on Tuesday, stating that Bao was fired last week. Spokesman Dave Byron declined to give a reason for Baos termination, citing county standard personnel practices, reports CBS News.>
> 
> ...



Look at who his attorney is - THAT'S what this is about.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> sayitain't so----
> 
> <Volusia County released a letter on Tuesday, stating that Bao was fired last week. Spokesman Dave Byron declined to give a reason for Baos termination, citing county standard personnel practices, reports CBS News.>
> 
> ...



And at midnight, you could sing in the New Year...

*
Should Rachel Jeantel be forgot,
and never brought to mind ?
Should Rachel Jeantel be forgot,
and auld lang syne ?*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]
> 
> Did you see this?
> 
> ...



I wonder if Shipping is going to file a second suit?

Because they copied his notes. :eek;


----------



## asaratis (Sep 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]
> 
> Did you see this?
> 
> ...


I have absolutely no control over the morons.  They seem to find their way to each and every thread in the Politics forum and elsewhere.

Regarding the new lawsuit, I've seen only what you typed here.  I'll have to have a credible link.  I can't just up and believe anything ole thing you say!  

Maybe he can get Mark O'Mara to represent him. 

That clueless 'expert' SHOULD have been fired...even before the trial ended.  I kid you not, he was THE most incompetent professional witness I have EVER seen in a court room...and I've seen a bunchuvem!  He spent a large part of his time on the stand trying to explain to a brilliant attorney the difference between opinion and fact.  It was not the Prosecution side that made him look like a fool.  Mark O'Mara unintentionally did that by asking such probing questions. 

Then the expert hired by the Defense tore the ME a new asshole.



testarosa said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


Yes, I know.  Mine bordered on it, but there's too much truth in it to be REAL sarcasm.  I call it pseudo-sarcasm!


----------



## testarosa (Sep 11, 2013)

asaratis said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]
> ...



Now, now, have I ever lied to you?  

Medical Examiner Shiping Bao: State Prosecutors Threw Zimmerman Case | News One

Does this sound familiar?

Willie Gary
North Brevard County Branch NAACP - Unit # 5123
President: Mr. William Gary

Famed Attorney Willie E. Gary Caught Stealing $51.5 Million From Clients

THE SCAM.  Gary and his team of lawyers march on the premises like a scene cut straight from the Malcom X story.  Unsuspecting employees have no idea that this show has been orchestrated to weaken their senses and to stir their emotions into signing their life away following theatrics filled with civil rights jargon that would raise Martin Luther King from his grave. 

Jesse and Willie:

http://www.sptimes.com/2005/05/14/news_pf/State/Reverend__lawyer_team.shtml

Willie on What's Right and Wrong:

Willie Gary?s Law Firm Ordered to Pay $12.5 Million to LFG National Capital

Prominent Trial Lawyer Loses Child Support Fight
A Fulton County judge has ordered prominent trial lawyer Willie E. Gary to pay his *former paramour *$6 million in child support payments


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > sayitain't so----
> ...



Him?
Willie Gary
North Brevard County Branch NAACP - Unit # 5123
President: Mr. William Gary

Famed Attorney Willie E. Gary Caught Stealing $51.5 Million From Clients

hope they make a dvd of the trial--so I can lol and lol and lol. 

stfustfustfu------------------------------------------------

Volusia County--Stay Strong.

I know this is 'much too serious' --since it was for Trayvon and all --but during the OJ trial Jay Leno or someone came up with the Dancing Ito's. I honestly believe the characters in this trial lend themselves to parody. 'The Ballad of Trayvon'---Limbaugh used 'In the Ghetto'--and created a parody about SUV's.  I should google up some ballads and give this some thought. Walking back from a convenience store--not as dramatic as a bridge, but it was a dark and rainy night.


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 11, 2013)

i know i shouldn't say this--the FBI is probably already monitoring me--

but after I heard that my high school now vacant and 'left to decline'/until and if a decision can be made on redevelopment--had been broken into--apparently numerous times--windows smashed, lights ripped out of the ceiling, science labs destroyed and more --and then heard 'kids' did this. Just through the woods there is an apartment complex--the family that owned the land designated  it for use for subsidized housing--best intentions in the world --over half a century ago--that sort of people. 

'The kids'---have changed. A group toured the facility and took pictures this past weekend. And saw some kids lurking about. cough. Did they get the message--the fun is over--no more cheap thrills to be had here. Possibly not. 

just sayin'--the 'Group' is working with the BOE and this little issue is now being publicized.

I suppose some sort of assistance is needed--better supervision or whatever. Plenty of services are available. And we have a number of institutions that provide structure--if that is what is needed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Sep 11, 2013)

Union Square ?I hate white people? beating victim dies; suspect in court | PIX 11

Union Square &#8216;I hate white people&#8217; beating victim dies; suspect in court.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Sep 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Union Square ?I hate white people? beating victim dies; suspect in court | PIX 11
> 
> Union Square I hate white people beating victim dies; suspect in court.



Here is a link with an update on you post. He gave the police the wrong name. Family says he is skitso.

Union Square Rampage Suspect's Past Marked By Deep Hostility Toward Whites: Gothamist


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Union Square ?I hate white people? beating victim dies; suspect in court | PIX 11
> 
> Union Square I hate white people beating victim dies; suspect in court.



question is will it go down as a hate crime


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> i know i shouldn't say this--the FBI is probably already monitoring me--
> 
> but after I heard that my high school now vacant and 'left to decline'/until and if a decision can be made on redevelopment--had been broken into--apparently numerous times--windows smashed, lights ripped out of the ceiling, science labs destroyed and more --and then heard 'kids' did this. Just through the woods there is an apartment complex--the family that owned the land designated  it for use for subsidized housing--best intentions in the world --over half a century ago--that sort of people.
> 
> ...



the problem is deeper then needing some more supervision 

when things are simply given to you there is little reward in having the item 

there is little or no value so it is easy to tear it up 

taking ownership in ones community is a start


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Sep 11, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Union Square ?I hate white people? beating victim dies; suspect in court | PIX 11
> ...



Thanks for the link.

It seems his family knew he needed help and are making excuses for what he has done (both past and present). He obviously knows right from wrong if he gave police the wrong name and was being a smartass to the judge.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Sep 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



This is my issue. His defense could be skitso. To me he cause his issues himself because he choose to smoke wet. IMHO you are stupid to choose to do drugs and proof the cause you to be stupid.


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 12, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > A_LittleFeisty said:
> ...



no need to think long about how this couldn't be categorized as a 'hate' crime. Not certain I have ever really understood that designation--but I did think that if you made a statement that clearly indicated your bias that might add additional charges. 

We are moving toward the edge of the cliff--how the legal system is even able to manage the ever increasing work load--I don't know. 

I suppose we should discuss--'Bride who pushed new husband off a mountain'--sounds like that is what she did--didn't like him as much as she thought--after 8 days of marriage.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Sep 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> ......
> 
> I suppose we should discuss--'Bride who pushed new husband off a mountain'--sounds like that is what she did--didn't like him as much as she thought--after 8 days of marriage.



Newlywed Jordan Linn Graham Admits Pushing Husband Off Cliff - ABC News

There it is! I heard about this a few days ago and couldn't believe what I was hearing on the news. I heard today (CNN) that she was texting and playing with her phone during his funeral and also didn't show any emotion over it. It makes me wonder if she's always been this way - cold - and was able to fool others around her. I'd like to hear more and see if she fits the sociopath/psychopath description.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...





Quick!  Get out the Psycho Detector and handy dandy Check List.


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...



There was plenty of discussion last night. 'like Jodi Arias'--pretty much sums up the consensus. 'She only wanted a big wedding, didn't want to be married...' --fascinating stuff. 

Yes, his friends say there were 'red flags'--they didn't think she was ever 'into' him. Seemed to look off into the distance as they recited vows. 

shaking my head--What sort of mind does it take to think--'I'm sure I can get away with this?'

 In my lifetime I haven't been able to 'get away' with very much. I suppose that is good--not sitting in a cell on Death Row. Nothing about that appeals to me. So go justice system--it does deter some citizens.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Sep 12, 2013)

After watching the Jodi Arias trial and now the Grant Hayes trial it has now come to mind that maybe they should be sponsored. With Jodi Arias it was Starbucks that was mentioned though out the trial, and now it is Chic-filet with Grant Hayes. I have not seen so much product placement before these 2 trials. The companies could get signs made and could be placed behind the witness stand. LMAO

Ok do you think that maybe with these companies products being mentioned so much during a trial hurts the companies or does it maybe help their sales because of the amount they are mentioned during these trials?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean you read it - ?
> ...



Oh Testa.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juxYcrQHqiw]Starfleet 90210 - YouTube[/ame]


 I *warned* you, but did you listen to me? Oh, no, you *knew*, didn't you? Oh, it's just a harmless little *movie*, isn't it? Well, it's always the same, I always tell them.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Damn movies anyhow.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 13, 2013)

Steve Bracknell, Lake Mary Police Chief, Walks Back George Zimmerman Comments: Report

Refer to my post from 3 days ago about those letters all over the Borg and how astoundingly unprofessional that was.

Couldn't see that coming.

You think they would learn.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 13, 2013)

Meanwhile on 90210...

There's a puppy on the loose and it's a yapper.  Did someone lose a puppy?


----------



## testarosa (Sep 13, 2013)

Mark O?Mara Joins Orlando?s ?Dancing With The Stars? For Charity | Global Grind

Eeannndd.  Now he's a CNN expert.

I'm losing the little Mark thing.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 15, 2013)

Lake Mary Florida Police Chief: George Zimmerman capable of ?Sandy Hook, Aurora? style shooting? | The Last Refuge

Oh no no no.

Read the comments and links all the way at the bottom.
 [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION]

Santy.  It's ovah.

Next?


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 15, 2013)

Sounds like the Sheriff needs some RnR--

If I were GZ I would move. Sounds like this is a small town--'the biggest thing to ever happen'?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Sep 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Lake Mary Florida Police Chief: George Zimmerman capable of ?Sandy Hook, Aurora? style shooting? | The Last Refuge
> 
> Oh no no no.
> 
> ...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Steve Bracknell, Lake Mary Police Chief, Walks Back George Zimmerman Comments: Report
> 
> Refer to my post from 3 days ago about those letters all over the Borg and how astoundingly unprofessional that was.
> 
> ...



not a chance of it


----------



## testarosa (Sep 17, 2013)

You won?t believe what CNN considers racist | Fox News

This is an interesting illustration of how the MSM and social media is always working to keep us informed.

Have I mentioned I hate those media asshOles and The Borg lately.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

The Shipping Saga:



He's an ME.  What's to prepare?

Read your fn report on the stand.

Zimmerman trial medical examiner: Prosecutors, police threw the case | theGrio | Page 2

Bao alleges prosecutors failed to adequately prepare him for his testimony, which sometimes seemed rambling, and for which he relied on handwritten notes on the stand. He said he had given his deposition in November 2012 but was not allowed access to it until July 2013, just four days before he testified at Zimmerman&#8217;s trial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The Shipping Saga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

Read the quotes on there from Slick Willie.

Please please please let it go to trial.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

This is so funny to tune into once in a while.  Most of these people are repeat drug offenders and the judge is on a first name basis with them and knows all about their lives.

After they exchanged pleasantries, he told the last one she was his "Arrest Hall of Famer for 2013"

Watch Broward Bond Court Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is so funny to tune into once in a while.  Most of these people are repeat drug offenders and the judge is on a first name basis with them and knows all about their lives.
> 
> After they exchanged pleasantries, he told the last one she was his "Arrest Hall of Famer for 2013"
> 
> Watch Broward Bond Court Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com





That is some funny shit. Goof steals 13K worth of cameras and electronics, and his sister says he's turned his life around since then. Except for that near-overdose experience.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

It's funny in small doses.

Depressing in large doses.

I'm thinking about turning on Hiccup Girl openings as work background noise to see if she got over the hiccups yet.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

Useless piece of crap drunk hit & run killer expected to plead guilty momentarily...

Watch Matthew Cordle Arriagnment Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Useless piece of crap drunk hit & run killer expected to plead guilty momentarily...
> 
> Watch Matthew Cordle Arriagnment Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com



ETA: Audio for this trial is worse than the Joshy trial.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

The Bessman one is Orlando again, but this trial is for the home invasion part, then he went BACK later and killed the guy so he couldn't testify on the home invasion delaying the home invasion trial.

IDK why they are now trying the home invasion and then the murder separate.

That's a straight up thugstah trial.

Take him out back, shoot him and be done with it.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

Need a Cordle interpreter!


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

Didn't M O'M get involved with Cordle?

He has a blog entry about it.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

Guess what?

I think that's just the judge's regular voice. LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Need a Cordle interpreter!



If that judge pulled his robe over his head, it would be like Emperor Palpatine talking to Luke Skywalker.


"Good, good. Let your guilty plea flow through you."


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

Eh?

Am I hearing 6 months, 15k and loss of driver's license for vehicular homicide?

I'm waiting for the real sentence part.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Eh?
> 
> Am I hearing 6 months, 15k and loss of driver's license for vehicular homicide?
> 
> I'm waiting for the real sentence part.



Judge rasped out that V.H. carries a mandatory 2 to 8 years prison.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

Judge Palpatine loves to hear himself talk.

Me, not so much.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

Why does every single one of these things have a Whacko Court Character Thing going on.

The Darth Vader breathing is coming out the right speaker when he inhales, the Emperor Palpatine voice out the left.

Are we on Candid Camera again?


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

Turns out Hiccup Girl is schizo so that's going to go nowhere fast.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

Your honor, even though the defendant is pleading guilty, I want to try the case anyway.




15 minutes of fame??? You betcha!!!


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

He didn't know there was an accident.  That's some kind of drunk.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

Drunkard doesn't know how long he was in the bar boozing it up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

Sentencing is put off until Oct 10th.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

I had to tune into Bessman for a minute.  The defense attorney's real job is a preacher, he just plays an attorney on the weekdays.

On Friday the co-defendant's attorney called Bessman's preacher... er I mean attorney an idiot so the preacher asked for a mistrial.



You just can't make that stuff up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I had to tune into Bessman for a minute.  The defense attorney's real job is a preacher, he just plays an attorney on the weekdays.
> 
> On Friday the co-defendant's attorney called Bessman's preacher... er I mean attorney an idiot so the preacher asked for a mistrial.
> 
> ...



Tuned in now. This guy is really full of himself, isn't he?

But you would think that someone who is so "impotant" would have his shit together.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

> OCALA, Fla., September 17, 2013  George Zimmermans highly controversial prosecutor,  Angela Corey, is now under state investigation for firing Ben Kruidbos, the Jacksonville Times-Union reports.
> 
> Kruidbos received a letter from the Florida Commission on Ethics earlier this week saying the investigation was occurring, the T-Us Larry Hannan wrote last week. Investigator Specialist Kathleen Mann, who sent the letter, declined to comment on the investigation when contacted by the Times-Union on Friday.



Read more: Zimmerman prosecutor Angela Corey now under state investigation | Washington Times Communities


I hope she loses her job, and millions of bucks.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

"Trials are like a peanut butter sandwich."


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I had to tune into Bessman for a minute.  The defense attorney's real job is a preacher, he just plays an attorney on the weekdays.
> ...



WTF with the PBJ's and bologna?!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

Yep, this guy's a preacher all right. He has all the right screaming in all the right places.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

The home invasion victims say it was Okafor's shaved left eyebrow and Bernard's cornrows that helped identify them as the gunmen who burst into the Ocoee home with guns last year, robbing them and tying them up.
"Bessman Okafor with the shaved eyebrows, 100 percent sure," said Brienna Campos. 

*Then:*
Months later, Okafor, who was on home confinement, killed Alex Zaldivar and Brienna Campos and Remington Campos were seriously wounded inside the home they shared when he shot them so they couldn't testify in the home invasion trial.

The trial for that is in 2014.

But the preacher says he can get him off on the home invasion because the victims couldn't identify him on the home invasion which he went back and shot them so they couldn't ID him for the home invasion.

WUT!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 18, 2013)

It's a good thing I'm not on that jury.


I'm allergic to peanuts.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> > OCALA, Fla., September 17, 2013  George Zimmermans highly controversial prosecutor,  Angela Corey, is now under state investigation for firing Ben Kruidbos, the Jacksonville Times-Union reports.
> >
> > Kruidbos received a letter from the Florida Commission on Ethics earlier this week saying the investigation was occurring, the T-Us Larry Hannan wrote last week. Investigator Specialist Kathleen Mann, who sent the letter, declined to comment on the investigation when contacted by the Times-Union on Friday.
> 
> ...



Ooooooooooooo.

So that is moving right along.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 18, 2013)

The thug's thug mom trial is still upcoming.

Catalina Ruffin-Sinclair says she wants to trade in her public defender for a private attorney. That move pushed the start of her witness tampering trial back to the end of February.

Ruffin-Sinclair is accused of offering a bribe to Alex Zaldivar and his two roommates days before they were set to testify against her son Bessman Okafor.

Days after the alleged bribe was rejected, Alex was killed.

Alex's father said he isn't sure if he will get to testify in her case, but knows exactly what he'd like to say.

*"I'm going to take her son away from her. And as soon as he is executed, I'm going to (expletive) on his grave," Rafael Zaldivar.*

Zaldivar said he is in court because his son cannot be. He has been outspoken that he wants Okafor and others charged with murder in his sons killing to get the death penalty.

He said nothing can bring his son back, but from the alleged witness tampering to his son's death, he thinks things could have been handled differently.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 19, 2013)

*Zimmerman prosecutor Angela Corey now under state investigation
*

good


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > > OCALA, Fla., September 17, 2013  George Zimmermans highly controversial prosecutor,  Angela Corey, is now under state investigation for firing Ben Kruidbos, the Jacksonville Times-Union reports.
> ...



yes and then zimmerman gets to take a crack at the state 

after this is settled 

--LOL

speaking of zimmerman has anyone heard anything about the 

the fbi "investigation" or the civil lawsuit the martin family said they 

planned to do


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



 [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] sorry!  We'll put a mention if there's real news.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The Shipping Saga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One more bump for [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION].


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

Watching the "hiccup girl" trial now.

LMAO @ her habit of holding her hands behind her back like she's cuffed whenever she walks thru the courtroom.

Who doe she think she's fooling? The only time they let her get up is when the jury is out of the room.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

*HOLY CRAP!! *This is amazing.

The M.E. in this case has an understandable accent, and is testifying without pre-written answers. 


I didn't think that was possible in the State of Florida.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Which one are you on?   Are you bouncing around?

I need to turn on something and get to work.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Which one are you on?   Are you bouncing around?
> 
> I need to turn on something and get to work.



Watching Hiccup Girl.

Jennifer Mee 'hiccup girl' murder trial on Livestream


This M.E. has his shit together. He's much better than Dr Sinking.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Which one are you on?   Are you bouncing around?
> ...



Kk


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



They're showing her lawyer now. He looks like a white, male Rachel. He also has more chins than a Chinese phone book.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

soot

s-o-o-t

soot.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Is he texting or watching porn.  Shouldn't he be paying attention?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That was some weird loop from the last recess. Don't know what's wrong with the coverage, it keeps doing that.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

This guy is worse than Nosepicker Nurmi if that is even possible.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I saw that, they divided it into parts for some reason.  It's on wat if it keeps up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

Cornpone lawyer and the M.E. both said "soot" and didn't have to spell it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

WTF???

A person is found with 4 bullet holes in their chest, and this cornpone lawyer wants to know if they tested during the autopsy to see if he had sex ??


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> WTF???
> 
> A person is found with 4 bullet holes in their chest, and this cornpone lawyer wants to know if they tested during the autopsy to see if he had sex ??



It IS Nosepicker Nurmster.  He could work a "sex" or "anal sex" into every sentence he said.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

There's a striking resemblance.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

had to switch to WAT coverage...

Watch Jennifer Mee "Hiccup Girl" Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com

I lost the other one, and couldn't get it back.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> had to switch to WAT coverage...
> 
> Watch Jennifer Mee "Hiccup Girl" Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com
> 
> I lost the other one, and couldn't get it back.



GOD DAMN IT!!!!

That's a rerun too. And all the Tampa Bay Times is showing is reruns. Did they hire all of the AV rejects from the Joshy trial?


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> had to switch to WAT coverage...
> 
> Watch Jennifer Mee "Hiccup Girl" Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com
> 
> I lost the other one, and couldn't get it back.



Thx!  See below



Family of man run over by officer releases dashcam video | Volusia County News - WESH Home

See the Ben Crump part.

 [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Did they go to lunch and just shut it off?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Did they go to lunch and just shut it off?



No. The doctor was in the middle of his answer about sex and it just went black.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Jennifer Mee 'hiccup girl' murder trial on Livestream

It's back there - courtroom is empty.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Did they go to lunch and just shut it off?
> ...



Well that explains it.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

@ blank  15m  
@WildAboutTrial somethings going wrong with the #hiccupgirl live stream. I know u do not have control over it just an FYI 

 Wild About Trial &#8207;@WildAboutTrial  6m  
@ blank They are on recess at the moment.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Another thug bites the dust 

GUILTY: Bessman Okafor and Nolan Bernard are guilty on all counts in an Ocoee home invasion trial. Okafor is accused of later killing one of the witnesses.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Another thug bites the dust
> 
> GUILTY: Bessman Okafor and Nolan Bernard are guilty on all counts in an Ocoee home invasion trial. Okafor is accused of later killing one of the witnesses.



But, but, but... their lawyer was so passionate about how "dey waz gud liddle bois".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> @ blank  15m
> @WildAboutTrial somethings going wrong with the #hiccupgirl live stream. I know u do not have control over it just an FYI
> 
> Wild About Trial &#8207;@WildAboutTrial  6m
> @ blank They are on recess at the moment.



The feed is back up on WAT & Livestream.

Just court employees putzing around right now.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Another thug bites the dust
> ...



He still has a trial for the murder and his thug mommy has a trial for trying to bribe them to not testify before he shot them to not testify.

The thug runs deep in that family.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Friendly Lady Judge!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > @ blank  15m
> ...



The judge is now complaining about how cold it is in the courtroom. Doesn't she know she's in charge of things like that?


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

are you listening?

What'd you do?

Oh nothing, just am in jail for murder in the first degree.

mom:  who'd you kill?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> are you listening?
> 
> What'd you do?
> 
> ...



And she sits there shaking her head like she never said that.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

I got to think "who'd you kill" wouldn't be the first thing out of my mouth.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey, I just noticed that Hiccup Girl has the whole DeeDee neck thing going on too.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

OH bull to the shit.

You're in jail.

They're recording.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

Cornpone wasn't listening very well. The recording did say that the call was being recorded.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

Oopsie. Her Honor is admitting the tape and the paperwork.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Surprise!

Looky there they did say it.  All loud and clear and everything.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Judges in FL have serious technology issues.

It's a double click thing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

What a nice judge. She explains everything.


Unlike Judge Debbie.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

Every juror just decided "Guilty".


Word To The Wise: Don't confess over the jail phone.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Every juror just decided "Guilty".
> 
> 
> Word To The Wise: Don't confess over the jail phone.



Child calls from jail?  Tell child to STFU, call attorney, get dressed, get down there.

End up in jail?  STFU until attorney gets there.

Duh.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>





And there's the neck(s).

It's the Neck(s) Infliction.

Please someone tell me if I'm ever inflicted with the Neck(s) Infliction so I can have my neck(s) chopped off.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Sucks to be a defense attorney, walk in to see your client that has already confessed on the recorded call AND given a statement.

STFU and let me handle this.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

Crappy court feed fagged out again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

Oooops!! Defense lawyer got his little butt chewed by the judge for coming back late from lunch without telling her.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

What happened?  I had to conference call.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What happened?  I had to conference call.



They took a break, and now are back arguing about what evidence will be allowed in.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm really getting a kick out of the judge using her "sing-song" voice.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I'm really getting a kick out of the judge using her "sing-song" voice.



She's a character.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Hiccup Girl

is

Hiccupping!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

Hiccup Girl is living up to her name.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

I am totally Laughing Out Loud.

This some funny funny shit right here.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Wait what?  condom, victim sex text - what?

Where's that going?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

"If I hadn't axed her to come back, I would be the one to tell someone to ax her to come back"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

You know, it's too bad she doesn't have a friend like George's who could buy her some tops that fit.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

"Do you need a Comfort Break?"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

Cop: "Can you read?"

Hiccups: "Some."



 She IS the white DeeDee.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

Is that all the courthouse can afford? A cheap CD player from Radio Shack?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

And now they can't even get it loud enough to be understood.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > had to switch to WAT coverage...
> ...



 [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]

thanks


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

"comfort break, comfort break, that one's getting a cigarette break, deputy needs a comfort break".

This judge cracks me up. 

Should have had her for Z.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

10 minute comfort & smoke break.

Hiccups needs to go pee-pee.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Open mic!

Shhhh


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Prosecution text message strategizing on open mic.  <wink wink><oopsie>


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

The current witness snuck in and swiped some of the judge's tasty court water.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

It looks like they're all waiting for the juror to finish his relaxing ciggie.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The current witness snuck in and swiped some of the judge's tasty court water.





That's a third degree misdemeanor in Judge Debbie's courtroom.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

So they had 3 phones, but none of them had a phone? 

And Hiccups didn't have a phone yet she cancelled her phone after the crime?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh FFS...

Hiccups doofus lawyer is trying to say his client lied when she said she made the calls and texts???? Yeah, that's a great strategy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2013)

What???

State rests and the judge is telling the jury they will get the case tomorrow??

Is the defense not going to bother to present a case???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Back to the Hiccup Girl trial. Both sides are quibbling about the jury instructions while they are waiting for a witness to be dragged to the courthouse.

The judge may not get her wish of wrapping this up today.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Jury comes into courtroom, State formally rests their case, then the judge sends them out for a 25 minute coffee and smoke break.

They are not going to finish this today at this rate.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

I had meetings!  

Good there's not much to catch up on.

Rest.
Comfort break.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I had meetings!
> 
> Good there's not much to catch up on.
> 
> ...



The only thing of any interest you missed was the judge schooling cornpone defense lawyer. He objected to one of the instructions saying it wasn't legal, and submitted his own version. First she went on line and showed his the Supreme Court ruling and the proper instruction. Then she showed him that his version was exactly identical to both the SC version AND the version that was in the instructions to begin with.

Yeah, that's right, he wanted to replace the instruction with the same damn thing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Rolling in the witness, 
Rolling in the witness,
There is much rejoicing,
They're rolling in the witness.




Oh crap. After all the drama and buildup for this girl getting there, the damn audio failed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

They carried that girl down 3 flights of stairs, transported her in a med van, brought her up the elevator, then have to reverse the whole process for 4 minutes of testimony???


 @ the stupid defense.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

It seems the defense goofball did something wrong while he was questioning wheelchair girl. The judge dressed him down and said that he WILL treat witnesses with respect.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> It seems the defense goofball did something wrong while he was questioning wheelchair girl. The judge dressed him down and said that he WILL treat witnesses with respect.




Defense Goofball: "Good morning... and how was your ride over on the short bus?"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Wheelchair girl is back!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Wheelchair girl used to be a BDSM dominatrix.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

wutwutwutwut  Wheelchair girl:  "Being a dominatrix paid very well."

I missed a vital part of the testimony.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Wheelchair girl used to be a BDSM dominatrix.



Was that pre-wheelchair or...

Never mind.

Forget I asked this at all and do it fast before I need the brain bleach.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Wheels and Hiccups were BFF's.

Isn't that special?


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

I can't HEAR THE wheelchair dominatrix!


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

ok it's back.

Sheesh.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> ok it's back.
> 
> Sheesh.



Sidebar.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Wheels and Hiccups were BFF's.
> 
> Isn't that special?



They hung out and did "girl things" 

This just gets stranger and stranger.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Objection sustained. Wheels can't testify about Hiccups getting a gubmint check.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

DAMMIT!  My office forgot that Friday's are 1/2 days that are supposed to be QUIET.

Why was Hiccup Girl getting gubbamint money?


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Can you get disability for having the hiccups?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> DAMMIT!  My office forgot that Friday's are 1/2 days that are supposed to be QUIET.
> 
> Why was Hiccup Girl getting gubbamint money?



They didn't say. I assume it was welfare and section 8.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

LOLOLOL

"you know when I say sustained it means DON'T answer it and when I say overruled it means DO answer it"


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > DAMMIT!  My office forgot that Friday's are 1/2 days that are supposed to be QUIET.
> ...



At NINETEEN???????????????????????

Straight out of the gate on the welfare.

Dayum.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

They all took turns loading the gun.

Fun times for the whole family.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

"Porsche Grimace"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "Porsche Grimace"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Cornpone is getting frustrated by all the objections being sustained.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > "Porsche Grimace"





Is that her friend's dominatrix stage name or her name in RL.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

The camera guy is having some sidebar zoom-in zoom-out fun.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Um...
why isn't wheelchair dominatrix an accessory?

She's all confessing to bleaching, clean phones, clean up after the murder on the stand.

Wut up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Um...
> why wheelchair dominatrix an accessory?



Yup. Destroying evidence with bleach would definitely count.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Why is the defense pushing this line of questioning? All he's doing is getting her to implicate Hiccups as being part of the murder.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Why is the defense pushing this line of questioning? All he's doing is getting her to implicate Hiccups as being part of the murder.



Hiccups AND wheelchair dominatrix.

Defense Goofball is getting irritated because he can't figure out how to ask a question.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

She acts like she has immunity but she's testifying for the defense (sorta).

Why is she implicating herself.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Maybe this lawyer idiot is setting up the appeal for incompetent defense?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

"when I was tooken downtown"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Cross examination time.


Hey Doofus, watch how a professional asks questions of a witness.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Shit!!! WAT crashed.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Shit!!! WAT crashed.



It's back - refresh.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Eh?

Prosc: YOU didn't pour bleach on the clothes.
DW: No
It may have been my idea PROSC: just answer my question!

uh-huh.

she has a deal.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

That's her murderer boyfriend???

What a fine catch he was.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> That's her murderer boyfriend???
> 
> What a fine catch he was.



We are deep in the bowels of Dominatrixburg.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

"You've given inconsistent statements in the past?"

Smart move, Dumbass. you just let the jury know that your witness is a liar.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

There's a problem with the short bus home.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Cornpone dragged her down there without making sure she could get home.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

The judge is starting <thump> to <thump> annoy <thump> me <thump>


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

BREAK til 1:30

Got to hit the phone!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Corny thinks he is going to rest, but he needs an extra 15 minutes to make up his mind.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

<open mic>

shhhhh


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

%&%^^##%^&*&%$##%^$$^&%$%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The entire WAT site is crashed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Never mind. They fixed it just in time.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

The Borg said he had a server problem.

Jennifer Mee 'hiccup girl' murder trial on Livestream


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Stop.

Her name is Miss Mee.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Stop.
> 
> Her name is Miss Mee.






Idiot lawyer doesn't want lesser included charges.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Holy crapzolah!  she's a walking pharmacy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

LWOP for a guilty verdict. She's betting a lot on all or nothing.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> LWOP for a guilty verdict. She's betting a lot on all or nothing.



   

There's another one wanting the shinier pony.  She's going to end up with no pony.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > LWOP for a guilty verdict. She's betting a lot on all or nothing.
> ...



Yup. Wheels buried her.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

State wants manslaughter, so Defense requests accessory after the fact with a 30 year mandatory sentence.

This idiot wants her to get old in prison.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Defense: We want all or nothing for LWOP.
State: We want manslaughter lesser included for 15 years.
Defense: Well then we want accessory after for 30 years. And let's try to find more charges  so we can pile more time onto her sentence.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Defense: We want all or nothing for LWOP.
> State: We want manslaughter lesser included for 15 years.
> Defense: Well then we want accessory after for 30 years. And let's try to find more charges  so we can pile more time onto her sentence.



My head is spinning off - whose side is this guy on?

Maybe he could have figured out The. Law. when he was prepping the case.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Judge: I don't know if what you're proposing makes a lot of sense for your client.

Did this guy pass the bar last week?

This is freaking crazy.  Hiccups must need a thorazine by now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

I had to leave my computer for a while. How many extra charges did Dumbass get tacked on?


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I had to leave my computer for a while. How many extra charges did Dumbass get tacked on?



I don't know!!  I had to go to PP and I thought you were supposed to be in charge.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I had to leave my computer for a while. How many extra charges did Dumbass get tacked on?
> ...



Prosecutor just answered the question. Manslaughter and accessory after.


Maybe they'll ship her off to room with Psycho Jodi.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh, FFS. What a ham. Crying and nodding during her Dumbass's closing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

What a frickin knucklehead. He just drummed it into the juries mind that his client kept changing her story.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn. A sidebar during closing arguments? That's a new one.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Second sidebar.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Second sidebar.



This attorney is a horror.

Hiccups is going to the slammer.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, that pile of rampant boredom is over.

Ciggie break before second prosecution closing.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

"if you were innocent of a crime, why would you tell people you did the crime?"

Well there's that.

This is a no brainer guilty.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Sep 20, 2013)

Ummm...hey guys/gals...what trial is this???

I'm totally out of it!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Ummm...hey guys/gals...what trial is this???
> 
> I'm totally out of it!



The Hiccup Girl murder trial.

Watch Jennifer Mee "Hiccup Girl" Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com

She lured a guy to an alley, and her boyfriends killed him.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm...hey guys/gals...what trial is this???
> ...



You forgot the part about the wheelchair dominatrix!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Sep 20, 2013)

Does this judge seem a tad blase considering it's a M1 case?

Just my first impression......


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Does this judge seem a tad blase considering it's a M1 case?
> 
> Just my first impression......



She was a lot more passionate during the actual trial. This is just housekeeping.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

They put accessory before manslaughter?

She's screwed.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> "if you were innocent of a crime, why would you tell people you did the crime?"
> 
> Well there's that.
> 
> This is a no brainer guilty.



*if you were innocent of a crime, why would you tell people you did the crime?"*

i know someone that did that 

the guy was a real work of art 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

What happened????

I left and when I got home the duck completely forgot where her bed is and took a wrong turn so I was running the back forty.   Forget whatever I said last time about "smart ducks".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What happened????
> 
> I left and when I got home the duck completely forgot where her bed is and took a wrong turn so I was running the back forty.   Forget whatever I said last time about "smart ducks".



Everyone is gathered in the courtroom except for the judge. Don't know if it's a question or a verdict.

Oh, wait. She just arrived. It's a second question.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Kk

Late night tv!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

The jury has reached a verdict!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Guilty of murder in the 1st degree!!


LWOP!!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Awww, Hiccups is crying.


Boo hoo hoo, murderer.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Cornpone refuses to handle her appeal.

Nice Judge says she will appoint a public defender.

Hiccups gets to give a fresh set of fingerprints.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Put the pony up!  Put the pony up!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey Hiccups, here is your wake-up call...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Put the pony up!  Put the pony up!!



Anything for you, sweetie.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

&#12298;Smack!&#12299;

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

She really should look at the bright side. At least in prison she won't get clothes that are 2 sizes too small.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Hey Hiccups, here is your wake-up call...



^^^
Trial Official Symbol ---

The. End.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> She really should look at the bright side. At least in prison she won't get clothes that are 2 sizes too small.



One size fits all!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

OK, I really shouldn't, but I can't resist posting this...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 20, 2013)

Unbelievable. There are just no fracking words for how stupid people are getting about George.



> LAKE MARY --
> 
> Police are now turning to agencies at multiple levels to try to extract video from Shellie Zimmerman's iPad, including the Secret Service.
> 
> ...




Lake Mary seeking help with Shellie Zimmerman's iPad | Bay News 9


The damn Secret Service???


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 20, 2013)

This is down right scary, if they are going after this guy, this hard after being found not guilty, how hard are they going to go after others? 

It seems like the government is looking for anything, no matter how trivial.

Liberals are all pissed that people dig deep into Obama's life looking for a scandal. Yet, this is all okay? 

This guy isn't a public servant, a former public servant, he's not a drug dealer, not a bank robber, not a 1%er, not a hedge fund manager, not a banker. He is an average guy, that may have made a bad judgement call, this is it. 

Yet, this guy is hated more than the Boston bomber kid, he is hated more than the Ft. Hood killer. He wasn't involved in the Chicago murders that rack up 13 in a night. 

Get a grip people.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 21, 2013)

This thread now has over 20K page views.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgaKqscxT_w]Over 9000 Ponies - YouTube[/ame]




[/new troll sock mode]


----------



## testarosa (Sep 21, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Unbelievable. There are just no fracking words for how stupid people are getting about George.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop the insanity!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 21, 2013)

I hope Florida televises this trial. I'd love to hear these two justify this crime...



> SEPTEMBER 20--A mentally challenged Florida man who had saved up for months to purchase a copy of "Grand Theft Auto V" was robbed of the video game as he left a GameStop store this week, police report.
> 
> After buying the game Tuesday afternoon, Rohan Dawkins was approached in a Delray Beach parking lot by a couple who pulled up in a car. After asking Dawkins for the time, Tommy Davis, 27, grabbed the bag containing the best-selling game, which was released this week.
> 
> When Dawkins sought to retrieve the item, Adele Jones, 25, allegedly kicked and punched the 21-year-old Dawkins, according to Delray Beach Police Department reports.



Florida Couple Jailed In "Grand Theft" Robbery | The Smoking Gun

Beating someone up over a stupid game??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 21, 2013)

See what happens when you don't pay your bums??



> PASADENA, Calif. (AP)  Police detained three people after a fight erupted outside a Pasadena, Calif., Apple Store where a crowd waited overnight for release of the new iPhone.





> Clawson says when the store ran out of the new smartphones, the homeless men didn't get paid and became upset.



Read more: Fight erupts in iPhone line at Calif. Apple store - New York News


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 21, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I hope Florida televises this trial. I'd love to hear these two justify this crime...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not only a someone but a mentally handicapped someone 

some real winners in this case


----------



## testarosa (Sep 22, 2013)

[MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]  Look over here!

Did you see this?

George Zimmerman&#8217;s brother demands recusal in domestic incident probe

George Zimmerman&#8217;s brother called for Lake Mary police chief Steve Bracknell to recuse himself from an investigation into a domestic disturbance involving the infamous neighborhood watchman after Bracknell agreed Zimmerman could trigger a Sandy Hook-like incident.

&#8220;Even a so-called private email to a resident could be viewed as an endorsement of violence toward George or his family,&#8221; said Robert Zimmerman Jr., George Zimmerman&#8217;s older brother, to The Daily Caller News Foundation.

Bracknell&#8217;s comments were in response to  an email from a California man who laid out a laundry list of complaints about Zimmerman.


Read more: George Zimmerman's brother demands recusal of police chief | The Daily Caller


----------



## testarosa (Sep 26, 2013)

I think the Breaking News is the part where she said "now you can't hear what Zimmerman says because he's in the _drivers seat_ and the trooper went to the _passenger window_".

Video Landing Page - FOX 35 News Orlando


----------



## testarosa (Sep 26, 2013)

The mugshots are worth the link click. 

Police say Meloney and Michael Selleneit of Centerville, Utah, had been confronting the man for years over supposed *telepathic hostility.*

Meloney Selleneit allegedly told her husband that the *victim had "telepathically" raped her*. Police said she then encouraged her husband to "go for it" and shoot the man.

- See more at: Utah woman asks husband to shoot man 'telepathically raping' her | www.news965.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 26, 2013)

*Marissa Alexander* 

gets a new trial 


Today, Floridas 1st District Court of Appeals reversed Alexanders conviction and ordered that she receive a new trial. The courts basis for this decision is what they characterize as fundamental error in the jury instructions on self-defense given at trial. See Alexander v. State, 1D12-2469 (FL Ct. App. 2013).

Under Florida law, the defense bears the burden of production on self-defense. That is, there must be some minimal evidence in the record to support a claim of self-defense before the issue may be introduced at trial. Where there is insufficient evidence suggesting self-defense, the defendant will not be permitted to argue self defense.

Importantly, the record must possess this minimal degree of evidence to meet the burden of production on all five of the fundamental principles of the law of self-defense. That is, there must be this minimal degree of evidence showing that the defendant was not the aggressor, that the threat defended against was imminent and otherwise unavoidable, that the degree of force used was proportional to the threat faced, that the defendant violated no duty to retreat, and that the defendants conduct was reasonable under the circumstances.

Le·gal In·sur·rec·tion


----------



## testarosa (Sep 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *Marissa Alexander*
> 
> gets a new trial
> 
> ...



This is a Mandatory Sentence Florida!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Case.

The ding a lings started lumping it into one and the gov probably would have commuted her except for that.

Squeezing, squeezing.

Everyone knows about what Marissa really did right and her previous record?  She wasn't supposed to be there.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *Marissa Alexander*
> ...



it will be interesting the 2nd time around


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 27, 2013)

After last night's discussion of this on CNN I am still not clear about several things--which is probably to be expected?

-The first time--SYG defense was not granted. This time --'SYG can be part of the defense'--perhaps a finely tuned legal point

There were other similar issues--cannot recall at this time. Just listened to another round of 'the government is going to close down' and even if the government doesn't close down next Tuesday --then mark your calendar for Oct. 17th--and more. 

As for Shellie Zimmerman's latest interview--as far as I am concerned every time she opens her mouth she digs a deeper hole. As many others have learned--there are times when silence is really golden.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 27, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> After last night's discussion of this on CNN I am still not clear about several things--which is probably to be expected?
> 
> -The first time--SYG defense was not granted. This time --'SYG can be part of the defense'--perhaps a finely tuned legal point
> 
> ...



*The first time--SYG defense was not granted. This time --'SYG can be part of the defense'--perhaps a finely tuned legal point*

there are a couple of issues one being the way the jury was instructed 

on self defense


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > After last night's discussion of this on CNN I am still not clear about several things--which is probably to be expected?
> ...



I understood the part about the jury instructions--the burden of proof should have been on the prosecution rather than the defense.

The CNNers clarified that 'frequently' in FL the instructions for the way the jury will be charged are not determined until late in the trial--leaving the defense unable to properly respond. This is something I remember from the Zimmerman trial. The moment when it was revealed that he would be charged with child abuse stands out. Then --after legal motions/discussions that was taken out. Elsewhere, it sounded like the instructions to the jury are known from the beginning of the trial. 
I understand that she was not allowed to use the SYG defense---allowed to use 'Self-Defense'. I believe it was an editor for the NYTimes that noted this law was institituted primarily to allow battered/abused women some recourse--but notwithstanding--Angela Corey, in her infinite wisdom saw things differently.  That was also noted. 

It must be 'Something' to wield that sort of power--guess it goes to your head after a while?  

I admire this woman's composure. 

Not feeling much 'warmth' for government today. Any and all of it. 

Before I turned the TV off last night--the image of Newt Gingrich praising Bill Clinton, Hillary Clinton and Chelsea Clinton was burned into my brain. So happy that all of them admire each other, disagree passionately at times, but really 'just one big happy family'. And if each and every one of us could reach that level of highly evolved enlightenment--how wonderful the world would be?  It is gratifying to know that politicians really enjoy their work.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 27, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



it will be interesting how this new trial plays out 

her self defense claim was on shaky ground from the beginning


however the instructions according to the appeals court was wrong 

it suggested that she needed to be physically attacked in order 

to use self defense which is totally false 

and perhaps why the jury returned a verdict in less then a 1/2 hour


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 27, 2013)

one of her hanging points 

is that she left the house and went into the garage 

she could have merely walked away from the situation 

but she said the garage door didnt work 

so she had to go back into the house 

the state said the door worked the day before 

and the day after 

i believe her that the door did not operate at that point in time 

maybe she needs a better defense team


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I don't think she'll win on self defense in the second trial either. She left the house, got the gun from her car, then came back in and fired the shot. By leaving the house, she removed herself from the danger. She could have simply gotten in the car and drove away. Or run to a neighbor's house and called the cops.

By returning and firing the gun, she became the aggressor. She's just lucky her husband didn't have a gun and stand his ground.


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I can only hope that there is another Mark O'Mara who can strategize and come up with 'something'. Somewhere in the vast wilderness of --'self defense'/your life is in mortal danger--he tried to strangle her and shoved her with force. 

And on the other end of the spectrum--? not certain which state--the guy who raped a 14 yr old student has been released after serving 30 days in jail. Neither sentence was just. 

What should I learn from these legal examples? If you are in mortal danger--call 911--if LE cannot respond in time --then that is that. Another reason that I would be reluctant to own and use a gun.

I need more coffee--during the Zimmerman trial--many of the same points were raised--in my fog I remember them vaguely. GZ was the aggressor, then Trayvon was the aggressor--in the heat of the moment roles changed. Just too befuddled to get past the point that her husband strangled her--stimulating the response to 'mortal danger'--seems like a skilled attorney could explore that more fully. In the same situation what would I do--he had the children with him--would I think running out of the house to save myself was the right thing to do? Would I have worried about the kids? Doubtful that I would be thinking very clearly.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 27, 2013)

Also the restraining orders.  She couldn't stay away from him.

She was still on a previous domestic.

I'll have to pull up the details.

Good golly!  Will they stream it?!!

Yay!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



There really is no room for any attorney to claim she was in mortal danger. The second she walked out the door, that argument was nullified. If she was worried about the kids, a call to the local cop shop will get her the help she needed to rescue the kids in a legal manner. Instead, she decided to go to the car, acquire a gun, and go back inside to 'teach him a lesson'. 

She was in the wrong, pure and simple. And she will have to pay for what she alone decided to do.


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



well- that settles the matter. 

Sounds like she will pay dearly. Not so certain I agree--and that is of no importance. 

Thank God her poor husband is healthy and able to live his life fully. The State certainly stood its ground...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



true 

however she said she had to return through the house to leave 

because the garage door didnt work 

it is possible that an abusive mate unplugged the garage door opener 

rendering the door in operable


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Also the restraining orders.  She couldn't stay away from him.
> 
> She was still on a previous domestic.
> 
> ...



*She was still on a previous domestic.*

did she had a current restraining order against her


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Every electric door opener has a manual release for when the power is out, or if the motor breaks down. Also, every garage has to have windows that can be opened for ventilation per code in case you are working on your car inside the garage.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Also the restraining orders.  She couldn't stay away from him.
> ...



I can't remember the specifics and I'm out.

This was not her first offense she was on another one with him and she was not supposed to be there.  Either because of restraining or the other offense.

I'll pull the docs when I get home.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 27, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



maybe she will take the deal this time 

if she had then she would be 1/2 way through her sentence


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



She had the restraining order against him.



> On Aug. 1, 2010, Alexander was working for a payroll software company. She was estranged from her husband, Rico Gray, and had a restraining order against him, even though they'd had a baby together just nine days earlier. Thinking he was gone, she went to their former home to retrieve the rest of her clothes, family members said.



Marissa Alexander, Woman Sentenced To 20 Years For Firing Warning Shot, Gets New Trial


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



*Every electric door opener has a manual release for when the power is out, *

yes of course but that does not mean she knew that 

i have had to go open doors for people doing exactly just that 

they had been unaware of the mechanical release 

it is quite possible she pushed the button 

it didnt work 

and from her perspective to was "broke"

from what i am gathering this was a problematic abusive relationship 

did the victim unplug the door as a control method


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



*She had the restraining order against him.*

that is even better 

in the dysfunctional relationship bid


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It also begs the question of why did she go there without someone to back her up in case he was there?

At least there's something to give Chubbsy Ubbsey Shellie Z credit for. She had her dad go with her in case George was at the house.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



*It also begs the question of why did she go there without someone to back her up in case he was there?*

that came to my mind as well 

i am somewhat suspicious of a person having a restraining order against someone 

and then associating with that someone 

that too is an abusive form of control 

are there many court documents to this case on a website somewhere 

like the Zimmerman had 

it would be interesting to look through them


----------



## testarosa (Sep 27, 2013)

Jacksonville woman sentenced to 20 years in prison in 'Stand Your Ground' controversy | jacksonville.com


Down at the bottom she was charged too.

This was a volatile relationship.  I don't think she can claim self defense in this situation but the sentence she got was insane.  Fl has mandatory sentencing that trapped her.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 27, 2013)

And Angela Corey is a snake bitch but that's a different story.

Corrine Brown is the D rep idiot that was all on TM then flipped on this.

Hang on I'll find the drama video


----------



## testarosa (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/UyITmlJHALM]05.11.12: Rep. Brown + Angela Corey Talk on Marissa Alexander - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jacksonville woman sentenced to 20 years in prison in 'Stand Your Ground' controversy | jacksonville.com
> 
> 
> Down at the bottom she was charged too.
> ...



she had barely met the standard for self defense 

however she was not convincing enough to receive immunity 

she probably should have taken the deal offered


----------



## testarosa (Sep 27, 2013)

Huge catfight war went on for a month over this and TM

Funny as hell. 

(Sorry but it was)


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jacksonville woman sentenced to 20 years in prison in 'Stand Your Ground' controversy | jacksonville.com
> 
> 
> Down at the bottom she was charged too.
> ...



I think I remember some of this. Sordid relationship--on both sides. Certain the children need better parents, fwiw. 

I know they read the statement from the ? husband--father of the children--'I have 5 baby mommas and I put my hands on all of them except one...'

I hope it gets sorted out. 

Once again I find myself wondering--what on earth was the attraction between these 2 people? (I wonder that a lot.) Better to be celibate for a lifetime than to get into situations like this, jmo.

as I said earlier--I am in a sour mood today--law and government--and the eternal analyses of the same--which only add to the misery.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 30, 2013)

It's Monday morning Hurley time. 

Watch Broward Bond Court Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## testarosa (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn!

He's got a full house.

Busy thug weekend.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 30, 2013)

Nitwit says he stabbed himself in the arm "because that's what I wanted to do".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 30, 2013)

They lost defendant Lisa Barnhart.


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 30, 2013)

and in PA--more deaths from longstanding family disputes

Daughter kills mother and brother, dad kills daughter | www.ajc.com

<"They parked at the bottom of a long driveway, and walked up, heavily armed," said Cambria County District Attorney Kelly Callihan.

Josephine Ruckinger was armed with a sawed-off 12-gauge shotgun and her husband had a Derringer pistol and a .22-caliber semi-automatic handgun as they approached the Frew family home in Ashville, about 40 miles southwest of State College, according to investigators.

John Frew, his wife Roberta, and their son John Jr., 47, had just returned from dinner out, and were watching TV in the living room of the white mobile home when there was a knock at the door, authorities said.

Police say Roberta, 64, answered the door, and cried out something like "Oh my God, they have guns!" before her daughter shot her at point-blank range. John Jr. then may have attempted to arm himself with a gun, but Jeffrey Ruckinger shot him multiple times in the chest, killing him, police said.

The elder Frew, 67, grabbed a .22 revolver and came out from the bedroom to find the daughter he didn't initially recognize pointing the shotgun at him. Frew fired once, hitting her in the head, then turned and exchanged fire with Jeffrey Ruckinger, killing him. He then called police.

Josephine Ruckinger was still alive when police arrived, but later died at an area hospital. John Frew was not hurt.

Callihan said that the preliminary investigation suggests that the elder Frew and his family were victims "of a pre-planned murder" plot, and that he acted in self-defense. Police also found a can of gas and lighter fluid in the Ruckingers' car.>

what can be said--that hasn't already been said?


----------



## testarosa (Sep 30, 2013)

The sh!t's going down.


Did not know this:

Corey was no stranger to controversy prior to the Zimmerman trial and her firing of Mr. Kruidbos.

She had already earned headlines for an odd manipulation of State retirement funds that added several hundred thousand dollars to her own retirement account (and smaller sums to the retirement accounts of several of her staff).  She denies there was any wrongdoing in these matters.  It was also widely reported, however, that in retaliation for the coverage of the matter by the Jacksonville Times-Union newspaper Prosecutor Corey&#8217;s office refused henceforth to communicate with the paper as they had in the past and as they continued to do so with other news outlets.  This had all been widely reported before and during the Zimmerman trial.

Perhaps more well known was her interaction with famed Harvard Law Professor Alan Dershowitz.  Professor Dershowitz had been extremely critical of Corey&#8217;s professional conduct in the months leading up to the Zimmerman trial.  On June 5, 2012 Professor Dershowitz wrote a newspaper column in which he said that Corey, in response to his criticism had called the Dean of Harvard Law School to complain.  When transferred to the Office of Communications, &#8220;she proceeded to engage in a 40-minute rant, during which she threatened to sue Harvard Law School, to try to get me disciplined by the Bar Association and to file charges against me for libel and slander.&#8221; One would expect that Corey&#8217;s intent in making such a call was to reduce any negative impact of Dershowitz&#8217;s comments&#8211;obviously, the effect was quite the opposite.  Indeed, this controversy certainly gained  Corey (presumably unfavorable) attention at the national level.

*Even as close a follower of the Zimmerman trial as me, however, was not aware that before Corey was elected to be the top prosecutor of Metro Jacksonville she had been fired from that State Attorney&#8217;s office by her predecessor, Harry Shorstein.*  Shorstein explains that a law student intern working for Corey and reported to her professor, as part of a standard debriefing at the conclusion of the internship, that Corey was abusive, profane, and unprofessional.  Concerned, the law school contacted Attorney Shorstein, who oversaw Corey.  Shorstein reprimanded Corey.  Corey, in response, called the school and told the Dean that the professor involved should be disciplined for his role in reporting her misconduct.  Again the school called Shorstein and reported the matter.  Shorstein ordered Corey to apologize to the Dean of the law school as well as to the professor.  She failed to do so, was ordered again, again failed to apologize, and was then terminated.

Zimmerman Prosecutor Corey | Investigation | Wrongful Firing


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Sep 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The sh!t's going down.
> 
> 
> Did not know this:
> ...



She's a filthy snake. She's already bitten herself more than once, so it's just a matter of time before her own poison finishes her off.


----------



## testarosa (Sep 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The sh!t's going down.
> ...



pRick Scott and Pam Bondy appointed her to the Z trial. 'Lection time is coming. 

This isn't going to go well....


----------



## wavingrl (Sep 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



hmmmm--Nancy Grace was once a prosecutor for Fulton County and according to her --her record was impeccable--'never lost', I think I have heard that several times--haven't verified that fact and someday I should.

So--imo--Angela Corey would be a great asset to the HLN team. Not certain she would get her own show right away and she'd have to come up with her own 'merchandise' to market--like NG's handcuff necklace. I hope I never see that necklace on anyone in the public at large. 

I wonder how sales are going for the necklace? A new dimension for HLN--why not a complete line of merchandise?


----------



## testarosa (Oct 1, 2013)

So the SS Common Core came home last night on Amendments and the Constitution and I'm HOPPING mad.  Every one of them ends with "change this one... what do you think?"  

No SS without mommy so I can say the real deal!   I don't have time right now, but I'll take pics after school.

Alarming!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So the SS Common Core came home last night on Amendments and the Constitution and I'm HOPPING mad.  Every one of them ends with "change this one... what do you think?"
> 
> No SS without mommy so I can say the real deal!   I don't have time right now, but I'll take pics after school.
> 
> Alarming!



go get em 

indoctrination is running deep in the schools now more then ever 

when you get time check out the 

i pledge to serve obama video shared in a Wisconsin school 

Hudson School District apologizes for 'I Pledge' video - KMSP-TV


----------



## testarosa (Oct 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > So the SS Common Core came home last night on Amendments and the Constitution and I'm HOPPING mad.  Every one of them ends with "change this one... what do you think?"
> ...



The whole thing is ANTI Constitution one Amendment at a time.  I couldn't believe what I was reading.    I'm calling the school and writing the damn superintendent.   We're having a meeting.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



it is a brainwashing program nothing more 

you need to get it out of the school


----------



## testarosa (Oct 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yeah, our state is caught somewhere in the indecision middle right now - it was full steam ahead and then there was a change of course.

So NOW I have something else on my To Do list.  LOL

Fucking gubbamint.

Gov. Rick Scott reverses course on Common Core assessments | Tampa Bay Times


----------



## testarosa (Oct 1, 2013)

This has been an In Between Trials OT unfairness and justice rant.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 1, 2013)

Watching Tuesday morning Hurley. He's going thru the cases faster than a ST90210 starship on transwarpdrive.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 1, 2013)

Link?


----------



## testarosa (Oct 1, 2013)

got it!


----------



## testarosa (Oct 1, 2013)

Listening to Judge Hurley is like taking Pharmacy 101.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 1, 2013)

Gotta love the idiot who comes to Florida on vacation and gets busted TWICE for dope.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh,oh. The prosecutor has some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 1, 2013)

Thug: "I look like a murderer but I'm not".
Hurley: "Sir, no one thinks you look like a murderer".



This is some funny funny shit.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Thug: "I look like a murderer but I'm not".
> Hurley: "Sir, no one thinks you look like a murderer".
> 
> 
> ...



Is he telling on himself?


----------



## testarosa (Oct 1, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Thug: "I look like a murderer but I'm not".
> ...



I'm thinking that was a confession.

That stream is funny as heck to listen to.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That last guy had me howling in laughter.

Hurley: Stay 500 feet away from so&so
Moron: But we live in the same house
Hurley: That doesn't matter, stay away from him
Moron: BUT WE LIVE IN THE SAME HOUSE!!!!
Hurley: You need to find someplace else to live.
Moron: BUT WE LIVE IN THE SAME HOUSE!!!!
Hurley: Call the police and have them go with you to get your things.


As Moron is being led away... BUT WE LIVE IN THE SAME HOUSE!!!!


----------



## testarosa (Oct 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I caught that.

 

Damn, these people drive around on the road with us and VOTE!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 1, 2013)

Watching the other bond court feed.

Watch Brevard Bond Court Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com

The judge is appearing via CCTV.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 1, 2013)

&#8220;Casey Anthony will not be permitted to plead the fifth as her appeals have now been resolved,&#8221; Zenaida&#8217;s attorney, Matt Morgan said on Thursday.

&#8220;We look forward to getting answers to the questions we have had for a very long time.&#8221;

The deposition is scheduled in Tampa for October 9 and it will be the first time Anthony will be required to answer questions under oath about Caylee&#8217;s disappearance.

Casey Anthony Will Be Forced To Testify Under Oath About Daughter Caylee?s Death | Radar Online


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 1, 2013)

On Monday, Harry Reid&#8217;s close friend and donor, Harvey Whittemore was sentenced to two years in prison for funneling more than $130,000 in illegal campaign funds to Sen. Harry Reid&#8217;s re-election committee in 2007.  He received three felony convictions, his sentence includes $100,00 in fines and 100 community service hours.  Whittemore was a former Nevada power broker and named the most powerful lobbyist in Nevada who worked for gambling, alcohol and tobacco industries.  His nickname was the &#8220;64th legislator&#8221;.

Reid Supporter Whittemore Gets 2 Years in Campaign Cash Case | RealClearPolitics


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 2, 2013)

*VERDICT WATCH!!*

A verdict has been reached in the Katherine Jackson/AEG trial. It will be read at 3:30 Pacific Time.

I'll post a live stream if one becomes available.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank ya!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 2, 2013)

The stream is up and running. They are showing most of the Great Seal of Commiefornia now.

Watch Katherine Jackson V. AEG Trial Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com

And the open mic is revealing that Juror #6 is the foreman who will give the verdict.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 2, 2013)

The mics are alive with the chatter of spectators.

And they just showed a very pretty garden under the Great Seal.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 2, 2013)

The bailiff just ordered everyone to turn off their sail foams.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 2, 2013)

The jury decided that AEG did hire Dr Conrad Murray, but that he was not incompetent or unfit to perform the work that was required.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 2, 2013)

Polling the jury. Juror #2 is too dumb to get it. Keeps answering the questions wrong. 

Now Juror #7 is too dumb to get it either. 

Clerk has to keep starting over.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Polling the jury. Juror #2 is too dumb to get it. Keeps answering the questions wrong.
> 
> Now Juror #7 is too dumb to get it either.
> 
> Clerk has to keep starting over.



sweet --LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The jury decided that AEG did hire Dr Conrad Murray, but that he was not incompetent or unfit to perform the work that was required.



thanks for the live link


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > The jury decided that AEG did hire Dr Conrad Murray, but that he was not incompetent or unfit to perform the work that was required.
> ...



You're welcome.

So it seems that after 5 months of testimony, exhibits and music videos, Katherine Jackson gets nothing. As it should be. It was her kid that decided to knock himself out with anesthetics.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 4, 2013)

The parents hired the best lawyer they could find and are suing for violation of free speech.

Go!

If "they" are going to try to box us into this kind of P.C. we're freaking doomed.

OC High School Student Ordered To Remove NRA T-Shirt Because It Promotes Gun Violence « CBS Los Angeles


----------



## testarosa (Oct 7, 2013)

Al Sharpton, ?PoliticsNation? Advertisers Targeted in New Boycott - The Daily Beast




			
				Snip said:
			
		

> Sharpton is a racial extortionist who has instigated racial animosities, violence, and division in America for the last forty years, write the boycotts organizers. In better times, Sharpton would be stigmatized and condemned for the damage he has done. But today he is a primetime host on MSNBCthe charter cable news network for NBC News, and a favored outlet for the Obama administrations spin doctors.
> 
> 
> The boycott is part of Truth Revolt, a new project by the David Horowitz Freedom Center, a right-wing foundation that has focused on what it calls liberal bias in Hollywood and on college campuses. Truth Revolt, which says its purpose is to unmask leftists in the media for who they are, destroy their credibility with the American public, and devastate their funding bases, is led by Ben Shapiro, an editor-at-large for the conservative website Breitbart News and the author, most recently, of Bullies: How the Lefts Culture of Fear and Intimidation Silences America.





			
				Another Snip said:
			
		

> Shapiro also cited as reason for picking Ritz and Mondelez a speech Sharpton gave at Kean College in 1994, in which he said: Do some cracker come and tell you, Well my mother and father blood go back to the Mayflower, you better hold your pocket. That aint nothing to be proud of, that means their forefathers was crooks.
> 
> 
> Sharpton doesnt dislike all crackers, Shapiro writes on the Truth Revolt website.
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Oct 7, 2013)

"World War Zimmerman" is the third episode of Season Seventeen, and the 240th overall episode of South Park. 

It airs on October 9, 2013.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 7, 2013)

Federal investigation of George Zimmerman continues despite shutdown | Frederick Leatherman Law Blog

Attorney General Eric Holder has announced that the federal investigation of George Zimmerman will continue despite the government shutdown. The Department of Justice and the FBI are investigating Zimmerman to decide whether to seek an indictment by a grand jury in the middle district of Florida charging Zimmerman with committing a hate crime when he shot Trayvon Martin to death on February 26, 2012.

The United States District Court for the Middle District of Florida is located in Orlando.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 7, 2013)

Big news day:

Angela Corey: Toss $5M lawsuit filed after George Zimmerman trial - Orlando Sentinel


Angela Corey: Toss $5M lawsuit filed after George Zimmerman trial


October 4, 2013|MCT REGIONAL NEWS, Staff Writer

Lawyers for State Attorney Angela Corey say she has *"sovereign immunity"* and are asking a judge to throw out a lawsuit filed against her in the George Zimmerman/Trayvon Martin case.

*Bullshit.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> "World War Zimmerman" is the third episode of Season Seventeen, and the 240th overall episode of South Park.
> 
> It airs on October 9, 2013.





I wonder if Kenny will play the part of Traydemark???


----------



## testarosa (Oct 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > "World War Zimmerman" is the third episode of Season Seventeen, and the 240th overall episode of South Park.
> ...



I expect a full summary and I sooooo want to see the yootoob!


----------



## testarosa (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh Angela Corey is "elected"... not an "employee".

Dunno, will have to find out.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > "World War Zimmerman" is the third episode of Season Seventeen, and the 240th overall episode of South Park.
> ...



I can see Cartman as Z. LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



They can't show them on YouTube because of copyrights. (Traydemark's mammy knows all about those.)

But you can view them here. (usually the next day  )

Full Episode Player - South Park Studios


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



There's an image from the episode.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 7, 2013)

had to stop by and see what the link was


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 8, 2013)

Coroner?s Report: Ariel Castro Hanged Himself In Jail | WildAboutTrial.com




> A preliminary coroners report last month said the 53-year-old Castro hanged himself by attaching a sheet to a window hinge in his prison cell at the Correctional Reception Center outside Columbus.




Hint, hint Psycho Jodi.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 8, 2013)

Weird morning. I couldn't get Tuesday morning Hurley to open with Firefox, so I had to switch to Chrome.

Watch Broward Bond Court Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## testarosa (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Oct 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Weird morning. I couldn't get Tuesday morning Hurley to open with Firefox, so I had to switch to Chrome.
> 
> Watch Broward Bond Court Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com



Got the stupid headphones on doing stupid stuff I can't stupid multi-task on.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 8, 2013)

Humor break!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=channel%3A51e1bd37-0-2c18-9c4a-14dae9d24d5a&feature=iv&src_vid=WbJ-y6BWfUc&v=4N15J4ibej8]How Star Trek Into Darkness Should Have Ended - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Oct 8, 2013)

Damn did we need one of those!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Coroner?s Report: Ariel Castro Hanged Himself In Jail | WildAboutTrial.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jodi is too much into herself to do such a thing


----------



## testarosa (Oct 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Coroner?s Report: Ariel Castro Hanged Himself In Jail | WildAboutTrial.com
> ...



Perryville is not the sorority sleepover that Estrella is.

But I agree. 

She can wear her psycho self out trying to figure out how to manipulate that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 9, 2013)

Wednesday Hurley is on. 

Watch Broward Bond Court Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 9, 2013)

Hurley: Defendant has served time for murder & 2 separate batteries against you.

Defendant's wife: It's not in his character to be violent.


Hurley: *eyeroll*


----------



## testarosa (Oct 9, 2013)

Did you watch South Park?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Did you watch South Park?



It's on Comedy Central tonight. 10 PM your time.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 9, 2013)

Drunk Drivers Want Their Convictions Thrown Out Claiming They Were Too Intoxicated | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 9, 2013)

On Hurley, a girlfriend is really throwing the baby-daddy under the bus. She's testifying to drugs, violence and weapons in the relationship. And she fears for her safety, and her dad's safety.


----------



## testarosa (Oct 9, 2013)

Ha ha ha

"You stole pants from Kohl's and say it was because you don't have any money.  Well you went in there with pants on so you just wanted a pants upgrade"


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 14, 2013)

'Baby Hope' has a name, a suspect in her death, NYPD announces

NYPD arrests man in killing of 'Baby Hope' - CNN.com

"Twenty-two years later, she has a name.

The little girl known only as "Baby Hope," whose abused and decomposed body was found in an ice chest by the side of a New York roadway in 1991, is 4-year-old Anjelica Castillo, New York police announced Saturday.

Police also announced the arrest of the man they say killed Anjelica and dumped her body along the Henry Hudson Parkway. The man, Conrado Juarez, 52, is the girl's cousin. He has been charged with murder."

Sad story. I remember when this happened and it was all over the news.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 16, 2013)

*Shooter McGavin got arrested for a DUI*

Christopher McDonald charged with DWI in Wilmington - WECT TV6-WECT.com:News, weather & sports Wilmington, NC


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 16, 2013)

Chicken Nugget Autopsy

Yes, really! You may never eat another from a fast food restaurant again.

Chicken nugget autopsy uncovers startling results - WECT TV6-WECT.com:News, weather & sports Wilmington, NC


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 18, 2013)

Little jerk thinks he should get off light for murder while drunk. 



> Franklin County Prosecutor Ron OBrien says he believes the confession by Matthew Cordle was sincere but still plans to ask a judge for an eight-year sentence.
> 
> OBrien is expected to file his sentencing request in Franklin County court by early Friday afternoon. Sentencing for the 22-year-old Cordle is Wednesday.
> 
> Cordles attorneys are pushing for a sentence much lower than the mandatory eight years. They say that would send a message about the value of taking responsibility for a tragedy.



Prosecutor seeks maximum for Ohio DUI confessor | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2013)

Monday morning Hurley has begun.

Watch Broward Bond Court Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 21, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Monday morning Hurley has begun.
> 
> Watch Broward Bond Court Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com



I've had the stream up, but it's nothing but rainbow colors and no sound. LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Monday morning Hurley has begun.
> ...



You can watch it on YouTube now.

Coverage starts at the 40 minute mark.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwg1Z2GnTBY#t=7969]AM Bond Court Monday 102113 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 24, 2013)

Dr. Martin McNeill Live Stream:

Watch Martin MacNeill Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Dr. Martin McNeill Live Stream:
> 
> Watch Martin MacNeill Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com



I've been watching that. The cool thing that WAT's doing is providing an archive in case you miss something.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Martin McNeill Live Stream:
> ...



Yep! They do a good job covering the trials that are all over the media outlets. 

I just wonder how much Ada will remember after 6 years.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



This is the most bizarre testimony I've ever seen. They are allowing the sisters to testify as to what Ada told them. Everywhere else, that would be considered hearsay.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 24, 2013)

Geez, this older sister doesn't have the brains that God gave a duck.

"I don't remember saying that, but it sounds like me."


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Geez, this older sister doesn't have the brains that God gave a duck.
> 
> "I don't remember saying that, but it sounds like me."



She doesn't remember much of anything. She keeps saying, "I don't remember."


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Geez, this older sister doesn't have the brains that God gave a duck.
> ...



She remembered everything when the prosecutor questioned her. Now she's just in a fog for the defense lawyer.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 24, 2013)

Sounds like someone from a recent trial. LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 24, 2013)

The lawyer doesn't have to do a thing. She's impeaching herself.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 24, 2013)

If I'm ever on trial for murder, I hope they bring this ding-a-ling in to testify against me. I'd be freed by dinnertime.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 28, 2013)

This looks like it would be a good trial to watch, if it's televised. Only time will tell, though.

"A Las Vegas woman brutally killed her pregnant sister-in-law, stabbing the young mom repeatedly while moaning so loudly neighbors thought they were hearing the sounds of kinky sex, police records allege.
Elinor Indico, 30, faces charges of murder and voluntary manslaughter in the bloody slaying of her brother&#8217;s wife, Ashley Indico."


Read more: Las Vegas woman fatally stabs 9-months-pregnant sister-in-law: cops* - NY Daily News


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 30, 2013)

Martin MacNeill Live Stream

Watch Martin MacNeill Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com

I'm going to try and catch it today. I watched some of the highlights of it last night on HLN. It's interesting how Gypsy's parents haven't had contact with her since the murder charges came about.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Martin MacNeill Live Stream
> 
> Watch Martin MacNeill Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com
> 
> I'm going to try and catch it today. I watched some of the highlights of it last night on HLN. It's interesting how Gypsy's parents haven't had contact with her since the murder charges came about.



I'm watching the video archive of yesterday's testimony. The judge allowed the state to play a video of the youngest daughter's first statement.

What ever happened to the right to face your accuser?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Martin MacNeill Live Stream
> ...



What an informative interview. 1/2 hour of "I don't want to talk about that" over and over again.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 30, 2013)

Another of his 'girlfriends' is on the stand. Was this man a ho or what!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Martin MacNeill Live Stream
> ...



She's 12 now, so the judge won't allow her to be seen. I can understand that. She also was surprised that something was mentioned on HLN about the then 6 yr old, in an interview a year later, didn't live with her father any more and didn't want to talk about why. I think that was before he was charged with anything. Really sad story for the kids that are involved in this. I think it was mentioned that she lives with one of her sisters.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 30, 2013)

MacNeill Trial - Interesting info came out with the 2nd mistress on the stand today. It seems he told her that he knew how to induce a heart attack in a way that wouldn't be detected during an autopsy. She also mentioned that he had a brother that died by drowning in a tub (ruled a suicide), but that MacNeill told her he held his brother underwater until he drowned. His brother lived at the grandmother's house (I think that's what I remember what was said.) and she wasn't home at the time this took place.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 31, 2013)

MacNeill Trial is back in session.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Oct 31, 2013)

Todd Grey, the chief medical examiner is up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2013)

There's gonna be a lot of unhappy people getting butthurt around here.


> WASHINGTON 
> 
> The head of the Department of Justice said he hasn't officially decided whether to file criminal civil rights charges against George Zimmerman, but the tone in his answers seemed to indicate it wouldn't happen, according to Channel 9's Greg Warmoth.
> 
> Attorney General Eric Holder said he's not sure how much longer the department will review the case after civil rights groups called for hate crime charges against Zimmerman, who fatally shot 17-year-old Trayvon Martin in Sanford last year.



Criminal civil rights charges unlikely for George Zimmerman | www.wftv.com


No Federal charges. No civil suit. No "Justice for Traydemark".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 4, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> There's gonna be a lot of unhappy people getting butthurt around here.
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON 
> ...



That's because there never was anything to legally charge Z with. I just can't believe some people believe they are so 'special' that they can demand someone be charged with something when he never did anything wrong. What would have happened if TM survived, went through the trial, and was charged with assaulting Z? What if TM admitted to the sequence of what the facts told? I hate to say it, but I believe there would still be those that would cry racism, etc.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 4, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > There's gonna be a lot of unhappy people getting butthurt around here.
> ...



butthurt butthurt butthurt 

anyone get a chance to see ted cruz talking to martins mom 

at the SYG senate hearing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQAr47xF21k]Ted Cruz Tells Trayvon's Mother Why Stand Your Ground Laws Can't Possibly Be 'Racist' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 5, 2013)

Chubsey Ubbsey is desperately seeking another 15 minutes of fame.



> George Zimmermans ugly divorce took a disturbing twist Wednesday when his estranged wife said he nailed a bullet-riddled bulls-eye to a wall of her parents house.
> 
> Shellie Zimmerman turned the marksmans alleged target over to cops in Lake Mary, Fla., complaining it was a menacing message for her from the 30-year-old former neighborhood watchman acquitted of murdering teenager Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Read more: George Zimmerman?s wife says he left bullet-riddled bull's-eye as threat - NY Daily News



Yeah, everyone knows George is the only one in the house who can buy a paper target.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 5, 2013)

She's really reaching for the shitcan on this one, isn't she!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 5, 2013)

MacNeill trial is back in:

Watch Martin MacNeill Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 7, 2013)

From everything I've heard so far in the MacNeill trial, that man may as well get it in his head that he is going to stay in prison. The inmates testifying as to what he has told them, especially #3, all sound very believable. Their stories as to what he's said are the same. 

I just wish the jury could hear about the circumstances surrounding his brother's death. That'd be the nail in M's coffin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> From everything I've heard so far in the MacNeill trial, that man may as well get it in his head that he is going to stay in prison. The inmates testifying as to what he has told them, especially #3, all sound very believable. Their stories as to what he's said are the same.
> 
> I just wish the jury could hear about the circumstances surrounding his brother's death. That'd be the nail in M's coffin.



I think both he and his lawyers know it's over. Yesterday they said they were only calling 3 witnesses for their case. And the judge said the jury should get the case by tomorrow, 12:00 Utah time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 7, 2013)

And they're going to get Dipsy Gypsy back on the stand.



> SALT LAKE CITY (AP)  A mistress will make a return appearance Thursday at the murder trial of a Utah doctor charged in his wifes largely unexplained death inside a bathtub.
> But first, an inmate is set to finish his testimony claiming Martin MacNeill acknowledged drowning his wife.



Mistress returns to murder trial of Utah doctor | WildAboutTrial


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> And they're going to get Dipsy Gypsy back on the stand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's up now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > And they're going to get Dipsy Gypsy back on the stand.
> ...



I'm getting time delayed by stupid nonsense, so I'm still on inmate 3


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 7, 2013)

Jump to this link if you can:

Watch Martin MacNeill Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Jump to this link if you can:
> 
> Watch Martin MacNeill Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com



That's what I'm watching. I have to keep pausing it whenever Mrs Rat reminds me yet another time of what we need to get done this weekend.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 7, 2013)

The inmate (#3 I think) that kept calling her DIPSY was right on target. LOL

She ain't the brightest crayon to every come from a box of neon colors.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Jump to this link if you can:
> ...



Bahahaha!

Luckily for me, my boss is on a site visit today and won't be back till later this afternoon. I'm listening in while getting some design work finished.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 7, 2013)

I wonder if Dipsy's 'deal' with the state will be yanked out from under her now that it's been proven she's lied to the state. Her ass needs to be locked up too!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 7, 2013)

Judge just mentioned that Dipshit could be held criminally liable for lying under oath. A little too late, don't cha think? She's already been proven to be a liar.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Judge just mentioned that Dipshit could be held criminally liable for lying under oath. A little too late, don't cha think? She's already been proven to be a liar.



He probably really felt like saying, "You screwed yourself, Stupid".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 7, 2013)

What gets me is that she kept all the letters he sent her, the state has copies of all she sent him, and she's completely taken off guard that anyone would dare make her read parts of them out loud to prove how much she's been lying all along. 

I guess she thought she was smarter than the law, like so many others.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 7, 2013)

Just saw Dipsy try to get in on the sidebar convo.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 7, 2013)

She's truly a dipshit. The name Dipsy fits her well. 

They're on morning break right now, so you're getting caught up.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 7, 2013)

they're back in.

jury is still out. judge called dipsy and her lawyers up. told her she could use the 5th amendment. he told her she can be held criminally liable for what she's saying under oath. he asked if she intended to plead the 5th, she said NO.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> She's truly a dipshit. The name Dipsy fits her well.
> 
> They're on morning break right now, so you're getting caught up.



Yeah, I skipped ahead to live.

The idiot is saying she won't cop the 5th about her perjury.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 7, 2013)

She's pretty much lying under oath and knows it. WTH!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 8, 2013)

Judge is giving jury instructions in the MacNeill trial.

I say they come back by the end of the day with a verdict.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Judge is giving jury instructions in the MacNeill trial.
> 
> I say they come back by the end of the day with a verdict.



I just watched them on the archive tape.


Do his daughters EVER stop crying???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2013)

Closing arguments. Spencer is using O'Mara's "Burden of Proof" chart tactic.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 8, 2013)

I stopped listening to the closing arguments. Something about the voice of the defense attorney is creepy to me. There's nothing he could say in his closing anyway that would change my mind of MacNeill being GUILTY after the trial evidence I heard.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Closing arguments. Spencer is using O'Mara's "Burden of Proof" chart tactic.



yep. I had to turn it off when he went to it earlier. His voice and lawyer 'style' just doesn't grab my attention.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2013)

Spencer keeps grinning and smirking at the jury when he's talking about Alexis.


This will definitely not go well for "Doc".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 8, 2013)

The state is doing their rebuttal already? WOOTWOOT!

I wonder if the judge will give it to the jury today or wait until next week.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The state is doing their rebuttal already? WOOTWOOT!
> 
> I wonder if the judge will give it to the jury today or wait until next week.



It's only 1:00 PM in Utah, so they'll get it today.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 8, 2013)

I say 6 hours tops for a verdict.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 9, 2013)

This just in. I heard on the radio that the jury found "Doc" guilty. Greedy daughter cheered when she heard the verdict. 

I'll post a link when I get back to my tower. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 9, 2013)

> PROVO, Utah (AP)  A jury convicted a doctor of murder early Saturday in the death of his wife six years ago, bringing an end to a trial that became the nations latest true-crime cable TV obsession with its tales of jailhouse snitches, forced plastic surgery, philandering and betrayal.
> Martin MacNeill was accused of knocking out Michele MacNeill with drugs after cosmetic surgery, then leaving her to die in a tub like one that was displayed during the trial.
> Prosecutors asserted that he may have held her underwater for good measure and that he did it to take up a new life with another woman.
> Michele MacNeills daughters and other relatives let out a loud yelp before dissolving in tears as the jury delivered its verdict to the tense, packed courtroom.
> Were just so happy he cant hurt anyone else, said Alexis Somers, one of his older daughters.



Jury finds Utah doctor guilty in wife?s death | WildAboutTrial


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> This just in. I heard on the radio that the jury found "Doc" guilty. Greedy daughter cheered when she heard the verdict.
> 
> I'll post a link when I get back to my tower.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that update! I haven't even had time to sit down long enough to think about that trial today.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 5, 2014)

Any good trials coming up?


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 5, 2014)

SantaFeWay said:


> I'm still waiting for Andrea Sneiderman:  jury selection on 7/29.
> 
> Open to any others that are upcoming or in progress...




Andrea Sneiderman Guilty: Ga. woman convicted on 9 of 13 counts in perjury trial stemming from husband's murder case - CBS News

EMILYNGHIEM:
If she had Robert Durst's attorney, they could have admitted she lied but explained it was under duress due to mental disability or instability. Instead of denying she lied altogether, blame it on a personality disorder and try to get leniency that way by agreeing to counseling and treatment.

===========
I hadn't read of this case before, and posted the comment above.
You can tell I've read other cases and seen how the lawyers get around the sentencing.
Blame the mental illness, try to show the person is repentant and has ability to change, and try to get sympathy of the jury, that they deserve a chance and not to be punished for a mistake due to their disability they are willing to work with professionals to overcome.

What we REALLY need is a system of not only screening people in advance for early diagnosis and intervention,
but additional legislation that requires people to get screening and help for criminal illness,
and/or any people enabling them to endanger others is required to report this to authorities or else is partially liable for damages caused.

We don't let people with AIDS run around raping people or having sex without informing partners
or else it is attempt at deadly assault. So why not with dangerous drug or criminal addictions, why isn't there a health and safety code requiring dangerous risks to be reported in advance for screening?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 5, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Any good trials coming up?



the loud music trial is about to get underway


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 5, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Any good trials coming up?
> ...



Opening is tomorrow!

HLN is reporting that Dunn's attorney's are not going to use the 'stand your ground' defense. In my opinion, that's a smart move, since this case is clearly not a 'stand your ground' incident.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 5, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 6, 2014)

Michael Dunn trial is starting:

Michael Dunn: Live Stream | WildAboutTrial


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Michael Dunn trial is starting:
> 
> Michael Dunn: Live Stream | WildAboutTrial



That's a nice view of the clock. 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 6, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Dunn trial is starting:
> ...



I'm guessing it'll be a little longer before they start. LOL When I posted that earlier, they were in the courtroom going over stuff.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



It just started. The judge is talking to the jury now.



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

It's the return of John "Rubber Doll" Guy. 

But if that loud clicking noise keeps happening, I'll probably stop watching. 



My ObamaFoam's name.... is "Toby".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 6, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> It's the return of John "Rubber Doll" Guy.
> 
> But if that loud clicking noise keeps happening, I'll probably stop watching.
> 
> ...



What is that noise? Could it be a time stamp on the live feed as it's recording?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > It's the return of John "Rubber Doll" Guy.
> ...



It's too random for a time stamp. It's got to be a glitch in the court audio system.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 6, 2014)

another feed:

Click Orlando | Orlando News, Orange County, Fla., News and Local Headlines | WKMG Local 6


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like another drama filled trial. All the kids in the suv had a cell phone, but none called 911? One was a lifeguard, but didn't attempt cpr? One was talking to someone on his phone, but never asked for help? None of them were screaming or upset - as told by witnesses?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 6, 2014)

Angela Corey is actually going to question the witnesses for the state during this trial? I guess she doesn't trust her 'boys' to do the job.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Angela Corey is actually going to question the witnesses for the state during this trial? I guess she doesn't trust her 'boys' to do the job.



Really?? 

I had to pause to give Mrs Rat her meds, so I'm still at the part about them letting a lifeguard do CPR instead of the cops.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

Angie's purple outfit makes her look like Barney.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 10, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> It's the return of John "Rubber Doll" Guy.
> 
> But if that loud clicking noise keeps happening, I'll probably stop watching.
> 
> ...



Watching today's testimony now. Crazy Angie is re-using the rubber doll for this trial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 10, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Angie's purple outfit makes her look like Barney.



She's wearing orange & black today. Looks like a frickin' pumpkin.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 11, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sounds like another drama filled trial. All the kids in the suv had a cell phone, but none called 911? One was a lifeguard, but didn't attempt cpr? One was talking to someone on his phone, but never asked for help? None of them were screaming or upset - as told by witnesses?



it is not looking too good for dunn 

the state has a better then average chance 

of 1st degree murder 

two witnesses today 

one of which has to be dunn

or i bet the jury will not be instructed to consider self defense


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 11, 2014)

Dunn is going to take the stand 

it is the only chance 

to give any self defense claim


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 11, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Dunn is going to take the stand
> 
> it is the only chance
> 
> to give any self defense claim



Angie is going to finally get her chance at a "gotcha" moment.

But will she blow it??


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Dunn is going to take the stand
> ...



i dont know how she could 

there has not been one shred of evidence 

to a self defense claim 

in other words he has to take the stand 

to claim self defense 

she was very clever in this case i admit 

by not putting any police video or other 

to  give dunn the self defense claim with out testifying

unlike the zimmerman case when the state poured in hours of 

video


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 11, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I know that Dunn is done. He has no chance of a not guilty verdict.

But Angie has a chance to get him to say something that really buries himself. Can she rise to the challenge??


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm worried about prosecuting it as 1st degree murder. Seems more like 2nd, yet if the jury is asked to limit their deliberations of whether it was 1st degree, they might well aquit because of how rigidly defined 1st degree murder usually is. In other words, they might agree it's 2nd degree, but if they're not allowed to address that and are limited to whether it was 1st degree or not, they might be stuck having to aquit. Whereas a 2nd degree charge would be quickly and easily convicted.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 11, 2014)

Angie made a huge mistake letting John Guy question Dunn. He's giving Dunn too many chances to get the jury on his side. And they are also seeing Guy bullying and badgering Dunn.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Angie's purple outfit makes her look like Barney.
> ...



Sounds like a Halloween theme going with her wardrobe.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 11, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> I'm worried about prosecuting it as 1st degree murder. Seems more like 2nd, yet if the jury is asked to limit their deliberations of whether it was 1st degree, they might well aquit because of how rigidly defined 1st degree murder usually is. In other words, they might agree it's 2nd degree, but if they're not allowed to address that and are limited to whether it was 1st degree or not, they might be stuck having to aquit. Whereas a 2nd degree charge would be quickly and easily convicted.



Another concern is what if the Prosecutor wants him to get off by making it a straight up or down 1st degree murder charge when it is in fact 2nd degree? If the jury can't say "it wasn't 1st degree, but we do convict him on 2nd degree" it might be a deliberate strategy on the part of a racist municipality to ensure white defendents get off after these incidents by prosecuting it as a too-serious offense type of thing.

Worth noting the retired police captain also in Florida isn't being charged with 1st degree murder in a very similar shooting death but involving a white defendent. He's being charged with 2nd degree murder.

"A judge refused bond today for Curtis Reeves, the retired police captain charged with *second-degree murder* in the shooting of a father in a Florida movie theater, after grainy surveillance footage of the altercation was shown in court."

Both shootings involved verbal altercations which escalating into the shootings, yet one victim is black, and the other's white. Both shooters are white. By limiting the charge to 1st degree mruder when it's more akin to 2nd degree, racist Prosecutors might be trying to force an aquittal since it obviously wasn't 1st degree.


----------



## jillian (Feb 11, 2014)

millyvanilly said:


> RE:These people who cheat on the spouse or even murder the spouse and then marry the one they cheated with.  Were I the new spouse, I would constantly be looking over my shoulder knowing sooner or later it might happen to me as well.
> 
> I hope they get the goods on this evil woman and lock her up for the rest of her life.  I watched Hemi's trial and thought she was disgusting.



I hope you know that cheating is not interchangeable with being a murderer.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 11, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> I'm worried about prosecuting it as 1st degree murder. Seems more like 2nd, yet if the jury is asked to limit their deliberations of whether it was 1st degree, they might well aquit because of how rigidly defined 1st degree murder usually is. In other words, they might agree it's 2nd degree, but if they're not allowed to address that and are limited to whether it was 1st degree or not, they might be stuck having to aquit. Whereas a 2nd degree charge would be quickly and easily convicted.



this case is  good one to make 1st degree murder stick

there are a bunch of other charges as well 

however we will not know until the instructions to the jury are given 

possibly today


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 13, 2014)

it is interesting that the jury asked to see

the whole video not just the parts where the shots can be heard


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 14, 2014)

&#8220;hit a wall for tonight.&#8221;-the dunn jury 

resumes again Saturday morning


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 14, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> hit a wall for tonight.-the dunn jury
> 
> resumes again Saturday morning



This afternoon, they asked if they had to give a verdict on all 5 counts, or if they can only give 4 and hang on the last one.

I wonder which charge they're hanging on?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > hit a wall for tonight.-the dunn jury
> ...



yeah i dont know 

they may agree on the 3 attempted murders and the firing missiles into a vehicle


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 14, 2014)

dunn jailhouse call

Jacksonville News, Jacksonville, Florida News and Local Headlines* |* News 4 Jax WJXT Channel 4


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 14, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yeah, that's what I think too.

If they hang on the murder charge, I wonder if Angie and Doll Guy will handle the retrial, or if they'll pick somebody more competent?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



guy will remain on so he can yell at the jury some more


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 14, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



He did look happy screaming "shit" and "motherfucker" at the jury, didn't he?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



that seems to be well within his comfort zone


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 14, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



If there is a retrial, I hope they let that cutie who did the closing handle it. I wouldn't mind seeing more of her.


----------



## bianco (Feb 14, 2014)

I can't see how it's 1st degree murder...even given my limited knowledge of American law [only gained from watching NCIS, Law and Order, Law and Order SVU, CSI Miamai etc.]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



overall she did a good job but she did have her blunders too

like the pieces of the door laying in the seat 

she said they could only be there if the door was closed 

however the problem with that is 

the victim would have been in that spot 

making it impossible for the pieces to land there 

suggesting that the victim as dunn says was outside the vehicle 

with the 1st three shots fired 

the defense blundered on that as well 

they should have jumped on that but did not


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 14, 2014)

bianco said:


> I can't see how it's 1st degree murder...even given my limited knowledge of American law [only gained from watching NCIS, Law and Order, Law and Order SVU, CSI Miamai etc.]



They're claiming 1st degree for two reasons. One, they say it was pre-meditated based on his dislike of the music they were playing, and two because they say he had a depraved  disregard for human life when he fired the shots.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see how it's 1st degree murder...even given my limited knowledge of American law [only gained from watching NCIS, Law and Order, Law and Order SVU, CSI Miamai etc.]
> ...



they have  a strong case of 1st degree murder based on

1-davis is dead
2-death caused by criminal act 

3- premeditated 
A a series of related actions with a single design or purpose 
and 
B a period of time long enough for defendant to reflect 

that can be as short as 

dunn reaching for and opening his glove box 

reaching for the pistol 

un-holstering the pistol 

chambering  a round 

then pointing and firing


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 24, 2014)

next self defense trial 

"Road rage" murder trial 

black off duty cop

shoots and kills white skin head 

in a state that has " duty to retreat"

"Road rage" murder trial | Joseph Walker | Duty to retreat


----------

